# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Παχυσαρκία >  ~ Το Ημερολογιο Μου ~

## badgirl11

:starhit: Λοιπον μουρθε μια ιδεα, αν γραφω εδω διαρκως τι τρωω καθε μερα, ποσο γυμναζομαι, ποσο ζυγιζω κτλ ισως δω ασπρη μερα.
Ισως επειδη θαναι εδω ολα συγκεντρωμενα τα βλεπω κ τσαντιζομαι κ συνελθω διατροφικα.
Πρεπει να βγω απτη φαση που ειμαι που δεν κανω τιποτε για τον εαυτο μου. Ας ειναι να βοηθηθω ετσι!

Οποια πιστη ας προσελθει!

Να προειδοποιησω οτι θα τα γραφω ΟΛΑ σα να ειναι το ημερολογιο μου, που και αυτο δε θελω να το βλεπω πλεον...

Ας ειναι η αρχη να τρωω σωστα αυτη επιτελους...

Οποια θελει ας μου κανει παρεα να γραφει...οποια θελει ας κρινει...οποια θελει ας δωσει συμβουλες, δεν θα ασχολουμαι με το τι πρεπει να φαω, απλα θα καταγραφω τι τρωω κ ελπιζω μετα να ειμαι σε θεση να δω τι παιζει κ κυριως να μου λετε εσεις!

Θα τρωω ελευθερα κ ο,τι γινει...

Που ξερετε μπορει ναναι η καλυτερη διαιτα!

----------


## badgirl11

20 Μαρτιου 2010
Βαρος: 84.0

~πρωι:
καφε σκετο
2 κουλουρακια παχους ενος δαχτυλου
~ενδιαμεσο:
1 μπαρα 125 θερμιδων
~μεσημερι:
1 μεριδα κοτοπουλο σουβλας
10-15 πατατες τηγανιτες
2/3 χωριατικη
ολη την φετα
1 πιτα αλαδωτη
~απογευμα:
2 μπαρες δημητριακων 125 θερμιδων
1 εσπρεσσο με γαλα

Τελευταιο γευμα στις 6.
Αν βγω θα πιω κρασι ξηρο (2-3) κ δε θα κανω νηστεια.

Νερο: ως τωρα μισο λιτρο
2 καφεδες
Γυμναστικη: 10' στεππερ, 15' σαουνα, διατασεις

να σημειωσω οτι δεν εκανα γυμναστικη λογω ολικου πιασιματος απο την αλλαγη προγραμματος...μολις επιστρεψω απο Αθηνα μενει να κανω σαν μυικη ομαδα τους ωμους κ εχω ολοκληρωσει μια φορα ολο το προγραμμα μου.
Καλο βραδυ!

----------


## TETH

Λοιπον λεω να σε ακολουθησω στην καταγραφη σου,
μιας και τα εχω παρατησει κι εγω τον τελευταιο καιρο τα γραψιματα,
ψιλοβαριομουν να γραφω και καθε μερα,αλλα τελικα ειναι ωραια ιδεα 
να τα εχουμε καπου ολα συγκεντρωμενα.

Οποτε εχουμε και λεμε για σημερα:

Βαρος δεν γνωριζω, ειπαμε θα ζυγιστω την Δευτερα στην διαιτολογο.
Γυμναστικη δεν εκανα, απλα ημουν εξω ολο το πρωι και περπατησα πανω απο 2ωρο.

Εφαγα:
Πρωι - Γαλα με μουσλι + 3 κυβακια αποξηρ.παπαγια + 2 κυβακια αποξηρ. μανγκο
Ενδιαμ - Χυμο μοσιον (εξω)
Μεσημ - 2 αβγα βραστα με σαλατα μπροκολο και ντοματα, λιγη φετα, 1 μετριο παξιμαδι ολικης
Απογ - 1 αχλαδι, 1/2 μπανανα, 4 κουτακια σοκολατα sweet balance
Βραδυ - 2 φρυγανιες ολικης με 1 κομματι μηζυθρα γλυκια + μελι

Νερο 3lt


Αυριο προβλεπεται να ειμαι ολη μερα εκτος σπιτιου, που σημαινει οτι η θα φαω σε ταβερνα
η σε αλλο σπιτι, εξαρταται απο τα κεφια της παρεας.
Ελπιζω να κυλησει ομαλα η μερα, γιατι ειπαμε εχουμε και επισημο ζυγισμα την Δευτερα,
μην γινουμε και ρεζιλι απο το δευτερο ραντεβου!

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> 20 Μαρτιου 2010
> Βαρος: 84.0
> 
> ~πρωι:
> καφε σκετο
> 2 κουλουρακια παχους ενος δαχτυλου
> ~ενδιαμεσο:
> 1 μπαρα 125 θερμιδων
> ...


Τελικα δεν βγηκα αλλα ουτε νηστεια εκανα. Εφαγα τα εξης:
3 κομ. πιτσα σπιτικη
1 μακαροναδα ολικης με κοκκινη σαλτσα κ παρμεζανα
4 μπαλες παγωτο γρανιτα (στο περιπου)
λιγα μακανταμια
2 σοκολατακια

Ηλπιζα οτι χθες δε θα ξεφευγα τοσο πολυ αλλα ειναι ψυχολογικο το θεμα...Τετη εσυ ξερεις...

----------


## badgirl11

Καλη προσπαθεια Τετακη, ολα καλα θα πανε.
Σημερα μαλλον θα συνελθω κ εγω...γιατι χθες μετα απο ολα αυτα ειχα ξανα ενα στομαχι χαλια κ δε λεει.

Σημερα:
βαρος 84.0 κιλα

~πρωινο:-
~μεσημερι: 1 ντοματα γεμιστη μεγαλη, 
3-4 δαχτυλα φετα, 
λιγες ελιες τεμαχισμενες, 
1 μεγαλο κομματι ψωμι
~απογευμα: 6-7 σοκολατακια με χαλβαδοπιτα μεσα
3 δαχτυλα χαλβα για διαβητικους
~βραδυ:
2 πιτα γυρο απολα
1 πατατες
1 κομ. μπιφτεκοειδες

~βραδυ
αμετρητο παγωτο φραουλα...
2-3 σοκολατακια

απογευμα ειχα διαιτολογο κ ο επομενος στοχος ειναι να σταματησω να τρωω πολυ κ να παω παλι 82 κιλα+.
Ζητησα πολλα γαλακτοκομικα γιατι τελευταια μου ελειψαν.
Πηρα κ κορν φλεικς να τρωω Αθηνα πρωι κ βραδυ με γαλατακι, μηπως κ ετσι δε παχυνω εξτρα...

----------


## TETH

Καλησπερεςςς!
Λοιπον σημερα ημουν οοολη μερα εκτος εδρας, αλλα τα εβγαλα περα νορμαλ πιστευω.
Εχουμε και λεμε:

Πρωι - 1 κουλουρι Θεσσ/κης
Ενδιαμ - καφες φρεντο με ζαχαρινη
Μεσημ - ψαρι βραστο με μπολικη σαλατα, 1 μικρο χορτοπιτακι, 1 ποτηρι αμστελ λαιτ, 1 μπουκια απο σοκολατενιο βραχακι ισα για την γευση
Απογ - τιποτα
Βραδυ 1/2 κουλουρι με 2 φ τυρι τοστ


Αυριο 10 το πρωι εχω διαιτολογο και ζυγισμα, θα ενημερωσω..
wish me luck!

Τωρα παω να την πεσω γιατι εχω γραψει game over για σημερα!

----------


## badgirl11

μπραβο Τετακη, κ γω σημερα αρχιζω διατροφη,
πρωι κορν φλεικς γαλα, μεσημεριανο ο,τι εχουμε, ενδιαμεσα γιαουρτι κ φρουτα κ βραδυ κορν φλεικς με γαλα...
θελω που θα γυρισω απο Αθηνα να ειμαι 82. 
Μου εβαλε πολλα γαλακτοκομικα που ζητησα και πρωι βραδυ κορν φλεικς που επισης ζητησα...ωστε να μη τρωω ασυστιλα ο,τι ναναι...
επανερχομαι να γραψω κ δω τις νεες διαστασεις μου  :Big Grin: 

*Παλιοτερα στα 85 κιλα ειχα περιφερεια μεσης 97 εκατοστα και στοχος ηταν να παω 88 εκατοστα (στα 75 κιλα)
περιφερεια περιφερειας 117 εκατοστα και επρεπε να παω 109 (στα 75 κιλα)
Χθες στα 85 κιλα κ παλι ειχα τις εξης διαστασεις:
99, 109, 113.5* 

σκεφτομαι μια που δε θα γυμναζομαι για καμια βδομαδα λογω ταξιδιου να βαζω καμια κρεμα να κανω μασαζ...

Πώς τα πας με το ελλειπτικο Τετη?
αν εχω ιντερνετ τα λεμε, ειδαλως συντομα ξανα! φιλια πολλααααααααα

----------


## BARB3

καλημερα κοριτσια
να σας ακολουθησω κι εγω εδω να γραφω το ημερολογιο μου?? Thanks για το yes εκ των προτερων και οποια εχει αντιρρηση να μη σηκωσει το χερι!!!! 

λοιπον ξεκιναω με 84,4 κιλα. θα κανω περιπου 1 ωρα γυμναστικη τις καθημερινες και θα ακολουθω την ιφ 5 (παραθυρο 17-22). θα μετρω θερμιδες για να μη ξεπερνω τις 1500 και θα κοιταξω να τρωω αρκετες ινες και πρωτεινες. επισης παιρνω και ξενικαλ. τελος, φαι θα το γραφω την επομενη στο ποστ της προηγουμενης γιατι δεν ανοιγω υπολογιστη απο το σπιτι λογω απειρων υποχρεωσεων. επισης προσπαθω να κοψω τις πολλες επισκεψεις στα σουπερ για να μη χανω εξτρα χρονο. εχω ενα παθος να κυνηγαω προσφορες το οποιο με βαζει να τρεχω πολλες φορες την εβδομαδα (μη πω και την ημερα!!!) σε διαφορα σουπερ

σημερα λοιπον εκανα ελλειπτικο μιση ωρα 6:30-7:00. 
ηπια εναν ελληνικο, 1 πρασινο, τσαι, 1 λουιζα, 1 νες και ενα ποτηρι νερο. επισης πρωι πρωι πηγα lidl για τη προσφορα της ζαχαρης.

και εδω συνεχιζω για χθες

πηγα και μαρινοπουλο κλαψ
ηπια ακομη εναν νες, 1 ποτηρι νερο ακομη και 2 το απογευμα και 200μλ χυμο, συνολο τουλαχιστον 2 λιτρα υγρα

απο φαι τωρα
200μλ χυμο 100 θερμιδες
ρυζι μπολικο 500 θερμιδες
1 κουλουρι 300 θερμιδες
κοτοπουλο 50
μπιφτεκι 100
μανιταρια 150
μαγιονεζα-κετσαπ-μουσταρδα 150
πατατες 200
αυτα-μια χαρα ειμαι στις θερμιδες
δεν εκανα ομως ελλειπτικο- anyway

----------


## TETH

Τααααααααααααα ραααααααααααααααα ταααα τααααααααααααααααααα!
Καλημερααα καλη εβδομαδαααα!
Πηγα διαιτολογο και εχασα 1,600 την εβδομαδα που μας περασε!
Πρωτος στοχος (κατω απο τα 90 μεχρι το Πασχα) εγινε πραγματικοτητα!
Και ειμαι χαρουμενη! 

Θα επανελθω για τις λεπτομερειες της σημερινης ημερας.
Φιλακια.

Bad μου καλο ταξιδι, ευχομαι να τα πας καλα και να εισαι καλα
και να ξερεις οτι αν δεν μπαινεις θα μας λειπειιιις!
Εμενα τουλαχιστον θα μου λειπεις, ναι! :Smile:

----------


## badgirl11

mprabo tethhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh το ξερα οτι θα δεις 8, ειδες ειδες? σταλεγα εγω εσυ ομως ουυυυυυυυυυ αντε τωρα με το καλο να δεις 85+!!!

----------


## sanelaki

να μαι και γω...μετα απο ενα διαστημα 2 εβδομαδων σχετικης απροσεξιας και καποιων ατασθαλειων εφτιαξα το σουπεραποτεοτελεσματικο μου προγραμμα των σαραντα ημερων που θα με βγαλουν απο το 70+ και θα με πανε στο 60+!!να πω δυο λογια....αποτελειται απο 6 κουτακια! το καθε ενα αντιστοιχει και σε ενα πραγμα που θα κανω μεσα στη μερα..λοιπον 1ο -125 γραμ τη μερα 2ο κρεμες(συσφιξη κοιλκια και μπρατσα, ραγαδες για κοιλια και κυταριτιδα για ποδια)Χ2 φορες, 3ο 1φορα τη μερα τριψιμο στου μπανιο με λουφα και εναλλαγη κρυων ζεστων μπανιων, 4ο 2 φορες τη μερα τσαι λιποδιαλυτικο και πολυ νερο.. 5ο σωστη και ισορροπημενη διατροφη και 6ο γυμναστηριο..αυτα τα εβγαλα μελετωντας το ημερολογιο μου , και ειδα οτι τον πρωτο μηνα που εχανα πολυ ειχα κανει περισσοτερα απο αυτα σταθερα.κοιταχτε και σεις λιγο το ημερολογιο σας..ισως βρειτε λαθακια ...

----------


## sanelaki

σημερα:1 γιαουρτι με 3 κ.σ κορνφλειξ 1 τσαι λιποδιαλυτικο
δεκατιανο 1 φετα του τοστ με 1 φετα γαλοπουλα βραστη και 1 φινα
1 πρασσινο τσαι 
μεσημερισουπα με πατατουλες καροτακια ντοματουλα και κρεμμυδακι χωρις λαδι με 1 κουτ.γλ. κνορ και 1 κουτ της σουπας ζυμαρικο .εχω κανει τη λουφα και την πρωτη σειρα με τις κρεμες και 8α παω και γυμναστηριο σε λιγο...αρα καινουριος στοχος ειναι η τηρηση αυτων..επισης αισθανομαι κατι παραπανω απο χορτατη απο τα τσαγια και τη σουπα...

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by BARB3_
> καλημερα κοριτσια
> να σας ακολουθησω κι εγω εδω να γραφω το ημερολογιο μου?? Thanks για το yes εκ των προτερων και οποια εχει αντιρρηση να μη σηκωσει το χερι!!!! 
> 
> λοιπον ξεκιναω με 84,4 κιλα. θα κανω περιπου 1 ωρα γυμναστικη τις καθημερινες και θα ακολουθω την ιφ 5 (παραθυρο 17-22).


σηκωνω το χερι να...χαιρετησω την μπαρμπ!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  ελα καλως σε, εγω δε θα πω yes alla si signiorina!
μπαρμπ ειμαστε ιδια κιλα! (εγω παχυνα, εσυ αδυνατισες?)
πωωωωωω ευτυχως που εβαλα μπρος σημερα κ θα κουβαλω γιαουρτια στο πλοιο αλλιως θα με φατε λαχανο...  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
λοιπον πηρα πολυ θαρρος που ηρθες κ ειδα τα κιλα σου, θα το σκεφτω διπλα πριν φαω παγωτο στο πλοιο...αντε να τα χασουμε τα ρημαδια!
σημερα ελπιζω να ξαναρχισω κ τις νηστειες μου!

mpravo sanelaki ωραιες ιδεες! 
θα τα κκανω μολις επιστρεψω απο αθενς οπωσδηποτε!
Προς το παρον πηρα μια κρεμα μαζι μηπως κ χασω κανενα ποντο ακομα.

Σημερα
~πρωι: 1 μπαρα 125 θερμιδων
~ενδιαμεσο:
1 πρασινο μηλο
~μεσημερι:
2 γεμιστα μεγαλα (εξω) + 1 μεριδα φετα με λαδι + 1 φετα ψωμι λευκο
~απογευμα θα δειξει θαμαι στο πλοιο
ελπιζω να βρω γιαουρτια ωστε να φαω ενα το απογευμα κ ενα το βραδυ με κορν φλεικς που τα εχω ηδη παρει...

Γυμναστικη: το προγραμμα μου αλλα με διπλη μυικη ομαδα κ οχι κοιλιακους
Νερο: 1 λιτρο

----------


## sanelaki

TELIKA EKANA 25 λεπτα τρεξιμο στο διαδρομο και 1ωρα και 1 τεταρτο πιλατες. πρωτη φορα. ηταν πολυ δυσκολο!!!και δεν του φαινοταν. εφαγα ακομα ενα ακτινιδιο και ενα μηλο...

----------


## TETH

Kαλησπερες και εχουμε και λεμε:

Πρωι - Τοστ ολικης με 2φ τυρι
Μεσημ - 2 μπιφτεκια με ψητα λαχανικα, λιγη πατατα βραστη, μια ντοματα, 1 φρυγανια ολικης
Απογ - 1 αχλαδι, 1 μπανανα, 1 σειρα σοκολατα sweet bal. (4 κουτακια)
Βραδυ - 1 γιαουρτι μηλο-κανελα, 10 φουντουκια+10 αμυγδαλα, 1 κουτ. σουπας τριμμενη καρυδα

Νερο 3lt
Γυμναστικη δεν προλαβα, πολλες δουλειες σπιτιου, περπατημα εξω.

Και τωρα κοιμαμαι ορθια.

----------


## TETH

Θα περιμενω να μου πεις αποτελεσματα..
που ξερεις, μπορει να παρακινηθω κι εγω απο εσενα..
καπως ετσι, μαλλον ακριβως ετσι, εγινε και με τις νηστειες 
και τωρα πια η 15ωρη (νηστεια) μου εχει γινει τροπος ζωης,
αμα δεν κανω μια μερα μου κακοφαινεται.

----------


## granita_ed

κοριτσια η νηστεια πιστευετε οτι σας βοηθαει?

----------


## badgirl11

κ γω εκανα καθημερινα κ με τρελα, ακομα κ οταν δεν εκανα διαιτα εχανα, ετρωγα τον αμπακο κ εχανα!
τωρα τις εχω αφησει ποσο καιρο κ πρεπει να περιοριζομαι πολυ διατροφικα για να χανω, κ οχι μονο αυτο τρωω κ κουλες ωρες...
το χθεσινοβραδυνο 1 το βραδυ φαγητο ηταν η χαριστικη βολη. 
Ξαναρχιζω νηστειες βραδυνες, μετα τις 9 δε ξανατρωω τιποτε, κ οταν μπορω πιο νωρις ακομα καλυτερα...

σεμι μου εμενα πολυ, αν δεν ηταν η IF θαχα γινει παλι 100 κιλα τους 2 τελευταιους μηνες που ειμαι δυστηχως ο,τι ναναι...

----------


## granita_ed

δλδ απλα λες πχ οτι θα τρως 11-19,00 4-5 γευματα και μετα τπτ?

----------


## TETH

Εμενα στην αρχη με βοηθησε πολυ, γιατι πηρα μπρος και εχανα κιλα
καθως επισης σταματησα και τα υπερφαγικα χαρη στη νηστεια.
Τωρα για το κατα ποσο με βοηθαει ακομη, τι να σου πω..
εχω αρχισει να αισθανομαι οτι ειμαι η μοναδικη εδω μεσα που εχω
τοσο...αμεταβλητο τικερακι!!!! Σπαστικο...για να μην πω τπτ πιο
χοντρο!!
Απλα την εχω συνηθισει την νηστεια πια...ξεκιναω πρωινο κατα τις 11
και τελευταιο γευμα κατα τις 8.

----------


## badgirl11

υπομονη τετακι, κανε της διαιτολογου κ τρωγε νωρις βραδυνο κ ολα καλα θα πανε καλο μου, ολο ετσι λες κ ολο χανεις χεχεχε

----------


## TETH

Χανω ναι, καλε δεν μπορω να πω!
100-200 γρ την εβδομαδα..
σε 3 χρονια θα εχω φτασει στα 70..
ωστοσο θα ερθει και το 2012....και τσαμπα θα εχω
κανει τοση διαιτα!!!

----------


## badgirl11

ελα γκρινιαρα εχεις χασσει 8 κιλα σε χρονο dt!

----------


## TETH

Καλα μαμα!

----------


## badgirl11

χεχε μπραβο παιδι μου!

Λοιπον ειμαι 83.2 σημερα κ αρχιζω διαιτα!!!!!!!!! ναι κατι μουρθε που εφαγα βλακωδως εχθες...

~πρωι
2 κριτσινια πολυσπορα 100 θερμιδες? (ο θερμιδομετρητης λεει 20 ενα μικρο...)
καφε σκετο

~ενδιαμεσο καφε σκετο

~μεσημερι
1 πιατο μακαρονια σκετα 320
μαρουλοσαλατα 
λιγο αγγουρι

~απογευμα
1 πιατο μακαρονια οχι γεματο 200

~βραδυ
1 πρασινο μηλο 130
2 ακτινιδια 90

~πιο βραδυ
13 φρυγανακια (100 θ.)

Καπου 1000-1200 θερμιδες ειμαι, δεν πηγε ασχημα η πρωτη μερα,
τελευταιο γευμα 10:30.

----------


## TETH

Σημερα:

-Πρωι
1 κουλουρι Θεσσ/κης και 1 ποτηρι γαλα
-Μεσημερι
Μπριζολα χοιρινη στο φουρνο,βραστη σαλατα μπροκολο-κουνουπιδι-καροτο, 1 παξιμαδι
-Απογευμα 
δεν ειχα ορεξη για τπτ (λογω περιοδου)
-Βραδυ
1 ποτηρι γαλα και 3 μικρα κουλουρακια με σουσαμι

Νερο 3,5λτ περιπου.

----------


## badgirl11

mpravo Tetaki μου, περαστικα κ ολα καλα θα πανε, μη μου ανησυχεις! κ με το καλο να κανεις ξανα ελλειπτικο συντομα!

----------


## TETH

Δεν ανησυχω για τιποτα,
μονο θεματα υγειας μπορουν να με ανησυχησουν.
Τα κιλα θα χαθουν θελουν δεν θελουν.
Μεχρι τα Χριστουγεννα θα εχω πετυχει και τον τελικο στοχο μου.
Εχω ακομη 8 μηνες μπροστα μου.
Δλδ του που$$τη!!!
Δεν μπορει να μην τα εχω χασει!

----------


## badgirl11

βαζε μικρους στοχους Τετη μου, φυσικα κ γινεται, αλλα οσο μεγαλυτερος κ πιο απομακρυσμενος ο στοχος τοσο πιθανοτερο να αποτυχεις...ειναι ψυχολογικο...

----------


## TETH

I know...
γι αυτο και θα αλλαξω τα κιλα-στοχο στο τικερακι,
γιατι μου την εχει σπασει!Α!

----------


## mtsek85

ο πρωτος καιρος ειναι δυσκολος μωρε...
κ εγω ετσι ημουν για κανα μηνα... πλεον εμαθα και δε με πιασουν κρισεις πεινας, παρα μονο κρισεις ζηλιας... κανει και η μαμα μου κατι φαγητα και μου φερνει μερικες φορες.. αστα να πανε...




> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Καλημερα κι απο μενα.Επιτελους ξεκολησαμε λιγακι.Ζυγιστηκα το πρωι και εδειξε 81,9.Προχωραμε αργα μεν αλλα τουλαχιστον προχωραμε.Σημερα θα φαω τα εξης:
> 
> Πρωινο Δημητριακα με γαλα
> 
> Μεσημεριανο Ομελετα με δυο αυγα λαχανικα και δυο μπαστουνακια τυρι, χυμος
> 
> Βραδυνο Σαλατα σιζαρς, γιαουρτι με φρουτα
> 
> ...

----------


## Constance

Δικιο εχεις.Ειχα καιρο να ξαναμπω σε προγραμμα,ειχα ξεφυγει απο τις αποκριες και μεχρι το Πασχα.Λογικο τωρα να θελω λιγο χρονο.Οτι και να γινει δε το βαζουμε κατω.

----------


## mtsek85

ε αφου το αφησες μωρε, λογικο να πεινας..... συνβουλη, μη μασουλας τσιχλα.... εγω το κανω κ τοτε μονο με πιανει λιγο πεινα.. μολις την πεταξω ειμαι οκ...

απο τη στιγμη που αρχισες μετα απο κανα 2-3 βδομαδες θα εισαι τελεια!!!!!!

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Καλημερα κι απο μενα.Επιτελους ξεκολησαμε λιγακι.Ζυγιστηκα το πρωι και εδειξε 81,9.Προχωραμε αργα μεν αλλα τουλαχιστον προχωραμε.Σημερα θα φαω τα εξης:
> 
> Πρωινο Δημητριακα με γαλα
> 
> Μεσημεριανο Ομελετα με δυο αυγα λαχανικα και δυο μπαστουνακια τυρι, χυμος
> 
> Βραδυνο Σαλατα σιζαρς, γιαουρτι με φρουτα
> 
> ...


μια απο τα ιδια Κονστανς μου...βραδυ ηταν κ περασε. Μηπως εφαγες λιγα χθες? δεν προλαβα καν τα δικα μου να κοιταξω...βασικα πεινουσα κ δε κοιταξα χεχε

----------


## Constance

Ξεκινησα παλι απο τη δευτερα του Πασχα.Πιστευω απο βδομαδα να εχει σταθεροποιηθει η κατασταση μου.:P

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> 
> μια απο τα ιδια Κονστανς μου...βραδυ ηταν κ περασε. Μηπως εφαγες λιγα χθες? δεν προλαβα καν τα δικα μου να κοιταξω...βασικα πεινουσα κ δε κοιταξα χεχε


Ηταν μια χαρα τα γευματα μου, εγω ειμαι χαζο.χεχε.

----------


## badgirl11

εγω οσο πιο πολυ τρωω τοσο περισσοτερο πειναω συνηθως...ειδικα που ετρωγα ολο αμυλουχα λογω μιας διαιτας ξελιγονομουν...
τωρα παλι 81.9 παλι καλα...παμε μαζι!

----------


## Constance

αχου ναι!ειμαστε ιδια κιλα, χιχι.

----------


## badgirl11

ακριβως ομως! κ χθες τοσα ημουν...

----------


## mtsek85

λογικα ναι θα εχεις παρει σειρα....




> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Ξεκινησα παλι απο τη δευτερα του Πασχα.Πιστευω απο βδομαδα να εχει σταθεροποιηθει η κατασταση μου.:P

----------


## mtsek85

θελω ν εγω να φτασω στο 82.... σνιφ σνιφ σνιφ...
ετσι οπως παω εγω μου φαινεται πως θα με φτασει η ΤΕΤΗ, θα με περασει κ εγω κολλημενη στα 85 με 86... σνιφ...

Τετακιιιιιι ου ουυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ




> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> ακριβως ομως! κ χθες τοσα ημουν...

----------


## badgirl11

κατι ειναι κ αυτο, αφου παλι στα ιδια ειμαι τοχω σταθεροποιησει

----------


## Constance

Κουραγιο κοριτσια θα φυγουνε δεν ειναι στο χερι τους.Ονειρευομαι το Σεπτεμβρη που αν ολα εχουν παει καλα θα εχω φτασει 68 και θα ξεκινησω προγραμμα συντηρησης.... :Smile:

----------


## badgirl11

Δεν εχεις κ αδικο! καλη ιδεα να σκεφτομαστε αυτο!
τελεια ιδεα!

----------


## TETH

> _Originally posted by mtsek85_
> θελω ν εγω να φτασω στο 82.... σνιφ σνιφ σνιφ...
> ετσι οπως παω εγω μου φαινεται πως θα με φτασει η ΤΕΤΗ, θα με περασει κ εγω κολλημενη στα 85 με 86... σνιφ...
> 
> Τετακιιιιιι ου ουυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ




Καλα αυτο που λες δεν παιζει.
Θα αργησω πολυ να δω την ζυγαρια να γραφει 85, οπως εισαι εσυ τωρα...καλα για 82 δεν τολμω να μιλησω.
Οποτε μην αγχωνεσαι.

----------


## granita_ed

[quote]_Originally posted by MKEH78_
ε ναι θα επιβιώσω από την γα....νη την κρίση......[/quοte]

τα ειπες ολα με μια φραση..κ εγω μαζι σου!

----------


## Constance

MKEH εχεις δικιο να ειμαστε καλα πανω απολα αυτο μετραει.Αλλα ειναι μεγαλη κουβεντα ακομα και το θεμα ΠΧ της υγειας σε αυτη τη χωρα και με εχει καψει προσωπικα και οικογενειακα.Anyway κοριτσια μου παω για νανι, χωρις να νιωθω καθολου μα καθολου πεινασμενη.Δευτερη μερα σε σειρα που δε μου εχει λειψει το φαγητο! :Smile:  Τα λεμε αυριοο!

----------


## badgirl11

μπραβο βρε κονστανς! εισαι δυναμη!
εφυγα κ γω να παω σπιτι μου, στο παλιο σπιτι, αχ αντε να κοιμαμαι εδω. με κουραζει το περαδωθε

----------


## granita_ed

καληνυχτα και εγω δεν αντεχω αλλο!να κοιμηθω και μια μερα πανω απο 7 ωρες να το ευχαριστηθω!φιλακια σε ολες!!!

----------


## MKEH78

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> ax bre MKEH μου ποσο δικιο εχεις...
> χανεται ομως κ η ψυχραιμια καποιες φορες με την συνεχη επαναληψη των ιδιων καταστασεων κουραζεται κανεις...
> δε βγαζω την ουρα μου απεξω, ειμαι δυσκολος ανθρωπος, εχω απαιτησεις, δεν θελω να στρωνω το δρομο σε μια ζωη που θα ξεσπαω στο ψυγειο, θελω να βλεπει τι αντικτυπο εχει σεμενα το να μη λυνουμε κατι οταν πρεπει
> κ οταν μου λεει "μα εισαι εκτος εαυτου πως να μιλησουμε" τοτε του ζηταω να φροντισει να μη με βγαζει εκτος εαυτου, μονο αυτο ζηταω, να μη τραβαμε τα σχοινια,
> εκεινος δε οποτε του πεις "τσακωθηκαμε" σου λεει καλα ποτε τσακωθηκαμε! δεν τα θεωρει τσακωμο! εγω ομως πλακωνομαι στο φαι κ κλαιω, καιρος να καταλαβει οτι για μενα ειναι τσακωμοι.
> Κ ξερεις κατι οταν ο αλλος δεν καταλαβαινει τοτε του λες ντομπρα οτι καλυτερα να μη παντρευτεις αν ειναι να ζησεις ετσι. Κ τοτε τα παιρνει ολα πιο σοβαρα. Οχι καθολου απειλητικα δε το ειπα, μαλιστα ειναι η δευτερη φορα που το λεω. 
> ΑΠλα δε θελω να ειμαστα απο εκεινα τα ζευγαρια που μεσα σε λιγους μηνες απο το γαμο χωριζουν, θελω να μαθουμε να ζουμε μαζι αφου αγαπιομαστε κ να τα περασουμε ολα μαζι. 
> Πρεπει ναναπτυξουμε αυτοματισμους σαν ζευγαρι που ζει μαζι ενω δεν εχουμε ζησει μαζι...κ αυτο δεν ειναι ευκολο, αλλα θα γινει ελπιζω με τον καιρο.
> Ηδη σε τοσα αλλα πραγματα το εχουμε κανει, θα γινει κ στο οτι δε συννενουμαστε παντοτε...


bad συγνώμη κιόλας που θα στο πω αλλά εσύ πρέπει να απομακρυνθείς από το ψυγείο?..
όταν κάποιος σου κάνει κάτι <κακό>
μόνο εσύ θα το πετύχεις αυτό....
μην έχεις την απαίτηση από τους άλλους να νοιαστούν για το που θα ξεσπάσεις μετά....
και ακόμα κι αν ο άντρας σου το κάνει αυτό και δεν ξεσπάς εξαιτίας του στο ψυγείο 
με τους υπόλοιπους τι γίνετε βρέ 
με τη δουλεία με τους συγγενείς αύριο μεθαύριο με τα παιδιά σου???
Στο ξαναλέω αυτοί δεν είναι σαν και εμάς
Λειτουργούν τελείως διαφορετικά?. 
2 φορές είναι πολλές στα αυτιά των ανδρών για το χωρισμό??
Όσο γκρινιάζεις δεν σε ακούει αλλά αυτό είναι χοντρό και θα τον κάνεις να σκέφτεται τελείως διαφορετικά πράγματα από αυτά που θα σκεφτόσουν εσύ?.. σε ανάλογη περίπτωση 
Μην τον στρεσάρεις?. Είναι δύσκολη περίοδο και γι εκείνον εξίσου?.
σε καλό θα σου βγει....
εγώ ξέρω πως νιώθεις και σε καταλαβαίνω....
αλλά εσύ όταν νοιώθεις έτσι, δεν πρέπει να προσπαθείς να το λύσεις επί τόπου το θεματάκι?.
γιατί τελικά, θα ξεσπάσεις στον σύντροφο σου??
πέστα πρώτα κάπου αλλού έστω και στον καθρέφτη?..
και μετά με ηρεμία πάντα, μίλα και σε αυτόν...

Τώρα αυτός μπορεί να σκέφτεται :
Και τι? θα περάσω το υπόλοιπο της ζωής μου, με κάποια που στριγγλίζει
μες στα αυτιά μου και θα το κάνει και στα παιδιά μας ???βρε που έμπλεξα?.. 
Δεν προσπαθεί να σε βοηθήσει όπως δεν προσπαθείς και εσύ να ηρεμίσεις
για χάρη του πρώτα πριν του μιλήσεις 

Αυτός σκέφτεται:
Μα γιατί να μην είναι λίγο πιο ήρεμη για να της μιλήσω? 

Και εσύ :
Μα γιατί να με τσιγκλάει αν θέλει να τα βρούμε?

Δηλαδή κοιτάτε και οι δύο τον εαυτό σας πρώτα?. Και είναι λογικότατο αυτό?
Αλλά δυστυχώς δεν βοηθάει την κατάσταση?..
Πάντα θα πρέπει ο ένας να μπαίνει στη θέση του άλλου
και να κάνουμε από πριν αυτό που πιστεύουμε ότι θα έκανε το σύντροφό μας ευτυχισμένο?
αλλά χωρίς να περιμένεις ανταπόδοση?? κάποιες φορές θα σου κάτσει αλλά όχι όλες?.
Οπότε πρέπει να είσαι έτυμη για το πιο άσχημο και μετά να έρχεται και η καλή αντίδραση που θα ήθελες
Και τα λέω σε σένα γιατί δεν τον ξέρω τον αντρούλη σου να του πω και εκείνου?.. 
οπότε ανέλαβε εσύ να καλύπτεις τις δικές του ανάγκες έτσι ώστε να τον νοιάζει πως θα καλύψει και εκείνος τις δικές σου?
και μην απαιτείς να αλλάξει ο άλλος για χάρη σου όταν εσύ δεν είσαι διατεθειμένη να αλλάξεις για εκείνων?.
Μάλλον πολλά είπα αλλά ελπίζω να σε βοηθήσουν στο μέλλον αυτά τα λόγια..
Δώσε για να πάρεις 
Και μην περιμένεις να πάρεις για να δώσεις?..
αυτά τα ολίγα χιχι και πολλά πολλά φιλάκια

----------


## TETH

> _Originally posted by MKEH78_
> bad συγνώμη κιόλας που θα στο πω αλλά εσύ πρέπει να απομακρυνθείς από το ψυγείο?..
> όταν κάποιος σου κάνει κάτι <κακό>
> μόνο εσύ θα το πετύχεις αυτό....
> μην έχεις την απαίτηση από τους άλλους να νοιαστούν για το που θα ξεσπάσεις μετά....
> και ακόμα κι αν ο άντρας σου το κάνει αυτό και δεν ξεσπάς εξαιτίας του στο ψυγείο 
> με τους υπόλοιπους τι γίνετε βρέ 
> με τη δουλεία με τους συγγενείς αύριο μεθαύριο με τα παιδιά σου???




Ποσο δικιο εχεις!
Ειδικα σε αυτο, αλλα και σε ολα τα υπολοιπα που ανεφερες!

Επισης εχω να ΚΑΤΑΓΓΕΙΛΩ παλι μολις εκλεισα το πσ και πηγα για υπνο σας επιασε ο οιστρος για τετοιες συζητησεις!
Γιατι το κανετε αυτο μου λετε??:P:P:P
Ολα τα χανω καθε φορα!

----------


## Constance

Tetaki μεταξυ 11-1 γινονται τα καλα.χεχε
Ξεκολλησε η ζυγαρια και πηρε κι αλλη φορα.Σημερινο ζυγισμα 81,6!!!!!!!

Λοιπον σημερα εφτιαξα πιτσα με λαχανικα και μυριζει σουπερ

Πρωινο Γαλα με μελι και λιγη σοκολατα ροφημα 
Δεκατιανο Μηλο
Μεσημεριανο 2 κομματια πιτσα λαχανικων (η υπολοιπη στους γονεις πακετακι, Οχι που θα αφησω τον πειρασμο σπιτι μου.)
Απογευμα Χυμος
Βραδυ Σαλατα και αν βγω κανα κρασακι εξτρα

Αυτα. :Smile:

----------


## TETH

Constance τι ζυμαρι εφτιαξες για την πιτσα?
Ακουγεται ενδιαφερον το φαγακι σου...

----------


## Constance

Απλουστατο ζυμαρακι, αλευρι, νερο, μαγια και αλατι.Με το ματι τα βαζω οποτε να σου πω αναλογια θα σε γελασω.Το αφηνεις να φουσκωσει και περνει τα πανω του.Το συνηθίζω αυτο το φαι μια φορα στο τοσο γιατι ειναι και γευστικο και ειναι καλυτερη η σπιτικη απο την απεξω που ειναι παντα παραφορτωμενη.Ενω εγω την τιγκαρω στα λαχανικα και βαζω και λιγο τυρι light και μια χαρα.

----------


## mtsek85

αγαπητό μου ημερολογίο

χθες ειχα τα παρακατω γευματα...
πρωι... κοιμομουν..  :Smile:  οποτε δεν εφαγα

μεσημερι
μισο κομματι μουσακα
2 κουτ μακαρονια με γλυκια σαλσα
λιγη σαλατα

απογευμα
κοκτειλ ντακερι φραουλα

βραδυ
μισο ποτηρι χυμο και 5-6 τσιπς...
αυτα..........

σημερα...
πρωι
δημητριακα ολικης αλεσης με γαλα πρασινο
3 φραουλες

μεσημερι
μπαμιες με λιγο κρεας και ρυζι

αυτα........... για βραδυ δε ξερω, αλλα δε νομιζω να φαω πολλα πολλα, ισως κανενα φρουτο... εχω και διαιτολογο αυριο οποτε προσοχη!!!!!

πρωινο ζυγισμα
στα 85,2...
παλευω ακομα να χασω το 1 κιλο του Πασχα... οχι οτι προσπαθω και πολυ αλλα οκ...

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα παιδια!Λοιπον σημερα ειμαι παλι λιγο πιο κατω στα κιλα και χαιρομαι γιαυτο γιατι αδιαθετησα κιολας και αντι να με δειχνει πιο πανω η καθοδος συνεχιζεται εστω και μικρη.(100-200 γραμμαρια τη μερα χανω τις τελευταιες 2-3 ημερες).

Πρωινο Γαλα και 25 γρ σοκολατα κουβερτουρα (λιγη και καλη ετσι για να μη με πιασει λυσσα το βραδυ:P)
Δεκατιανο Μπανανα, χυμος
Μεσημεριανο Γιουβαρλακια
Απογευμα Γιαουρτι 
Βραδυνο Γιουβαρλακια λιγα και σαλατα

----------


## mtsek85

TELIKA...

σημερα...
πρωι
δημητριακα ολικης αλεσης με γαλα πρασινο
3 φραουλες

μεσημερι
μπαμιες με λιγο κρεας και ρυζι

φρουτοσαλατα με:
μισο μιλο, μισο αχλαδι, 4 φραουλες, 1 ακτινιδιο
1 μικρο παγωτο βανιλια
5-6 κομματακια τσιπς...

δεν εχει τπτ αλλο για την υπολοιπη μερα..
ποπο δεν τη παλευω σημερα.. ψυχολογια χαλια..
πολυ δουλεια, απο το πρωι δνε εχω σταματησει και εχω ακομα μελλον...
πολυ αγχος..
και ολο τσιμπολογαω.. σνιφ




> _Originally posted by mtsek85_
> αγαπητό μου ημερολογίο
> 
> χθες ειχα τα παρακατω γευματα...
> πρωι... κοιμομουν..  οποτε δεν εφαγα
> 
> μεσημερι
> μισο κομματι μουσακα
> 2 κουτ μακαρονια με γλυκια σαλσα
> ...

----------


## MKEH78

ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 17/4/2010 Πρωινό ζύγισμα --------68.900
ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΕΣ
1π. γάλα 2%(110)
2π. γάλα σοκολατούχο 0%(180)
1/2 στήθος και 1 μπούτι κοτόπουλο(400)ντοματοσαλάτα( 200)
1 μπριζόλα στα κάρβουνα(400)1 ντοματοσαλάτα(200) 
Σύνολο??? ~1500 θερμίδες

----------


## MKEH78

ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 18/4/2010 Πρωινό ζύγισμα --------68.900
ΥΔΑΤΑΝΘΡΑΚΕΣ
1 μπανάνα (120)~μισό πάκο μακαρόνια(700) 3φ. ψωμί(150)
1 ντοματοσαλάτα (150)+ 1 πιάτο ρύζι με πάπρικα(200)4κ.γ. λάδι (180)
Σύνολο??? ~1500 θερμίδες
γενικά μέσα στη μέρα

----------


## MKEH78

Σε καλημερίζω από τώρα badgirl μου
πως πήγε ο γάμος?
από τι κατάλαβα τα ήπιαμε χθες εεεεεεεεε????

----------


## brazil

Bravo mtsek!! Pairnw polu tharros apo osa les!! 

Mallon ki egw prepei na apofugw tin zugaria gia kapoies meres, olo auto lew alla olo zugizomai... Pantws se 2 diaitologous pou eixa paei sto parelthon, mou eixan pei zugisma kathe 7-10 meres, POTE nwritera. Exei mia logiki...

Kali sunexeia na exoume!

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by brazil_
> Bravo mtsek!! Pairnw polu tharros apo osa les!! 
> 
> Mallon ki egw prepei na apofugw tin zugaria gia kapoies meres, olo auto lew alla olo zugizomai... Pantws se 2 diaitologous pou eixa paei sto parelthon, mou eixan pei zugisma kathe 7-10 meres, POTE nwritera. Exei mia logiki...
> 
> Kali sunexeia na exoume!


κ εγω στο ειπα,μπορεις να ζυγιζεσαι αλλα μην απογοητευεσαι.δεν ειναι οτι ο οργανισμος με το που μια μερα πας καλα θα δειξει κατευθειαν οτι εχασες.κ εγω χτες εφαγα ελαχιστα αλλα δεν ειδα σημαντικη απωλεια σημερα,περιμενω γιατι ειμαι σιγουρη οτι αυτο θα φανει σε μερικες μερες.μην απογοητευεσαι και μην αφηνεις την ψυχολογια σου να πεφτει..υπομονη και οι προσπαθειες σου θα σε δικαιωσουν!

----------


## mtsek85

χαιρομαι που μπορω να στο μεταφερω brazil μου!!!
δε ξερω φυσικα ποιο θα ειαι το αποτελεσμα, μπορει και να ειναι ασχετη η κοπελα και να μη χασω τπτ.... αλλα η προσπαθεια μετρα..
ετσι κ αλλιως εχει τροφες που εχω στην καθημερινοτητα μου, δε με δυσκολευει κατι, μονο που αυξησα τις μεριδες και μειωσα την ποσοτητα.... αυτη.. θα δουμε...
παντως εγω πιεζω τον εαυτο μου να μη παω στη ζυγαρια, για να μην απογοητευθω και χαθει η καλη διαθεση...!

----------


## TETH

Καλημεριζω τις μελλοντικες υποψηφιες του 
next top model!
Χαιρομαι που σας βλεπω φορτσατες! :Wink:

----------


## granita_ed

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα..καλα με -200 δε με λες κ φορτσατη αλλα ευτυχως εχω αυτοπεποιθηση!μεθαυριο θα ειναι μια καλυτερη μερα!αυριο δε το αναφερω καν γιατι σημερα τρωω υδατανθ.και αν ζυγιστω μετα θα φρικαρω!

----------


## mtsek85

καλημερα Τετακι!!!!
τι εγινε εσενα δε σε βλεπω και μςε τοσο ενθουσιασμο τελευταια.... ελα να ανεβουμε!!!! εδω καταφερα να αλλαξω τροπο σκεψης εγω και θα μας μεινεις εσυ πισω?????? ιδες παντως που στο ελεγα, θα φτασουμε και στα ιδια κιλα οπως παει.. η διαιτολογος μου με εβγαλε στα 88... κραταω και αυτο το νουμερο.. αλλα και το δικο μου...  :Smile:

----------


## TETH

> _Originally posted by semie_
> χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα..καλα με -200 δε με λες κ φορτσατη αλλα ευτυχως εχω αυτοπεποιθηση!μεθαυριο θα ειναι μια καλυτερη μερα!αυριο δε το αναφερω καν γιατι σημερα τρωω υδατανθ.και αν ζυγιστω μετα θα φρικαρω!



Semie μια χαρα τα πας!
Σκεψου μονο οτι εγω εχω υπαρξει και -200...την εβδομαδα!
Ε εκει την τρως τη φρικη σου!

----------


## granita_ed

κοριτσια οταν θα πεσω κατω απ τα 60 θα κανουμε παρτυ!!!!!

----------


## badgirl11

*semi* οταν θα πεσεις κατω απο 60 θα πας διακοπες δωρο! χεχε
* mtsek*  μπραβο επιτελους τρως! κ θα δεις οτι ετσι θα φυγουν κ τα κιλα σφαιρατα!
* constance*  συμφωνω κ μενα οσες μου εβαζε απλα τρωω τηγανιτα γλυκα κτλ κ δεν ειναι υγιεινα ολα αυτα...
αλλα τι να κανω δε μπορω να στερουμε πια, απλα προσπαθω να μην αφηνομαι τελειως γιατι τοτε παχαινω...
* MKEH moy* ακριβως το ιδιο επαθα με την κυκλικη...ετρωγα πολυ αφου δεν χορταινα
κ με τον λαθος συνδιασμο τροφων ουτε τουαλετα δε μπορουσα να παω,
θα μπορουσα να την ειχα κανει καλυτερα αλλα η ιδεα του απεριοριστου με ριχνει στο φαγητο...
μη πτοεισαι, μια χαρα εισαι απο κιλα, θα τα χασεις το ξερεις. οκ δοκιμαζεις κατι κ αν κατσει καλως. παντως με τις θερμιδες μια χαρα χανεις!
*TETH* γραφε γιατι χανομαστε...τελικα το να γραφω εδω που το εχω συνδιασει καπως με διασκεδαση με σωζει...αλλιως ουτε θαξερα τι τρωω πια...
αφηστε που μετραω κ ποσο τρωω απο τα παχυντικα γιατι μετα θα πρεπει να τα γραψω, ενω πριν ετρωγα ολοκληρη τη μεριδα κ ησυχαζα...ή 2 μεριδες...

ΣΗμερα:
επιτελους ξανα 81+!!!
το βραδυνο μου θαναι με νηστεια σιγουρα μηπως κ χασω κι αλλο!

~πρωι (εξω)
καφε σκετο
ομελετα απο 2 αυγα με ντοματα κ τυρι
~ενδιαμεσο
καφε με 2 γαλατακια πρασινα
1 ζαχαρωτο

----------


## mtsek85

ελα κοριτσια μια χαρα παει η ομαδα!!! 
το καλοκαιρι ολες θα δουμε 7!!! το πιστευω!!! (εκτως απο τη semie γιατι αν δει παλι 7 θα φρικαρει...  :Smile:

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by mtsek85_
> ελα κοριτσια μια χαρα παει η ομαδα!!! 
> το καλοκαιρι ολες θα δουμε 7!!! το πιστευω!!! (εκτως απο τη semie γιατι αν δει παλι 7 θα φρικαρει...


καλε μη τα λες ετσι κοντεψα να παθω συγκοπη!!!χαχαχαχαχα

ακου 7!ελπίζω τον Ιούλιο να μην δω ουτε καν 6..!!!!!!

----------


## mtsek85

xaxa
μα το εγραψα εκτος απο εσενα!!!!!! καλο 5 θα εισαι εσυ!! χιχι




> _Originally posted by semie_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by mtsek85_
> ελα κοριτσια μια χαρα παει η ομαδα!!! 
> το καλοκαιρι ολες θα δουμε 7!!! το πιστευω!!! (εκτος απο τη semie γιατι αν δει παλι 7 θα φρικαρει... 
> 
> ...

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by semie_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by mtsek85_
> ελα κοριτσια μια χαρα παει η ομαδα!!! 
> το καλοκαιρι ολες θα δουμε 7!!! το πιστευω!!! (εκτως απο τη semie γιατι αν δει παλι 7 θα φρικαρει... 
> 
> ...


Δεν θα δεις να εισαι σίγουρη  :Wink: 

αχ κι εγω να βλεπω 12.. και 11...

----------


## mtsek85

βαση της διατροφης μου, θα εχω φτασει στο στοχο αν τα κανω ολα σωστα μεχρι τελος Αυγουστου... Λετε να μπω στα τζινακια μου το χειμωνα...??? Σουπερ θα ειναι!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## loukoumaki

ΝΑΙ ΝΑΙ ΜΤΣΕΚΑΚΙ ΜΟΥ! ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΟΥ, ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΗ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕΙΣ!

----------


## mtsek85

ολες μας μωρε καπως ετσι πηραμε τα κιλακια μας.. 

μη σκας, θελει λιγο να πιεστεις στην αρχη και να γεμιζεις τη μερα σου με ελαφρια γευματα και καθε 3 ωρες....!

----------


## Kate2

Εμένα με βοηθάει να ορίζω συγκεκριμένες ώρες γευμάτων. Δηλαδή 8-12-4-8 και τέλος. Όταν ξέρω ότι είναι να φάω την συγκεκριμένη ώρα δεν το χαλάω κάνω υπομονή.
Αλλά και πάλι να ξεφύγω μια φορά την επόμενη θα το μαζέψω και πάλι έρχομαι στα ίσια. Δεν παχύναμε με 1 υπερφαγικό ε? ήταν πολλά και συνέχεια. 
Direta πρέπει να βρεις πράγματα που σου αρέσουν για να ξεχνάς το φαγητό. Εμένα με πιάνει το απόγευμα που τα παιδια κοιμούνται και είμαι μόνη μου. Το Σαββατοκύριακο που είμαστε έξω και όλη η οικογένεια μαζί δεν ξεφεύγω ποτέ.

----------


## TETH

> _Originally posted by doreta_
> Τετη το έχω δει το if, πόσες ώρες νηστεία έκανες εσύ? Και κάτι άλλο, το να μένεις νηστική πολλές ώρες δε σου εντείνει το αίσθημα της λιγούρας?


Eγω στην αρχη εκανα το 11-7, δλδ 16ωρη νηστεια.
Αρχιζα το πρωινο μου στις 11 και βραδινο στις 7.
Μετα τις 7 και μεχρι τις 12 που παω συνηθως για υπνο την
εβγαζα με τσαγακια και πολλα νερακια.
Για μενα προσωπικα η πρωτη βραδια ηταν η δυσκολη
μετα απο αυτην αισθανομουν σαν να το εκανα αυτο απο παντα...
σταματησα τα τσιμπολογηματα, τα γλυκακια το βραδυ, τα υπερφαγικα το βραδυ
(εμενα παντα το προβλημα μου ηταν τα "γλυκα" και το "βραδυ", 2 πραγματα που τα ειχα συνδυασει μαζι.
Ακομη και τωρα τις περισσοτερες ημερες της εβδομαδας
πανω κατω το ιδιο ωραριο εφαρμοζω, δλδ πρωινο κατα τις 10 με 11 και βραδυνο κατα τις 8 το αργοτερο.

----------


## TETH

> _Originally posted by Kate2_
> Εμένα με πιάνει το απόγευμα που τα παιδια κοιμούνται και είμαι μόνη μου. Το Σαββατοκύριακο που είμαστε έξω και όλη η οικογένεια μαζί δεν ξεφεύγω ποτέ.



Εγω παλι οταν ειμαι σπιτι με τα παιδια
δεν ξεφευγω ποτε.
Τηρω το διαιτολογιο μου κατα γραμμα.
Οταν βρεθω ομως εξω (και αυτο συμβαινει
τις Κυριακες) δεν μπορω να συγκρατηθω
και ολο κουτσουκελες κανω,
πως θα συγκρατηθω μια φορα δεν ξερω!!

----------


## MKEH78

> _Originally posted by Kate2_
> Καλημέρα κορίτσια!
> MKEH78, μήπως δεν κατάλαβες καλά και εννοούσε κάτι διαφορετικό ο άντρας σου? Εγώ πάντως μετά πό 13 χρόνια με τον ίδιο άντρα κατάλαβα ότι μιλάνε άλλη γλώσσα. Καμμια φορά οι άντρες άλλα λένε και άλλα ήθελαν να πούν. Γιαυτό πάντα τον ξαναρωτάω να μου πει τι ακριβώς εννοούσε και αυτό με έχει προφυλάξει από πολλούς τσακωμούς και νεύρα.


αχχχχχχ 10 χρόνια τώρα τον έχω μάθει καλά....
γι αυτό και αναγνωρίζω το λάθος μου.....
δεν έπρεπε να ρωτήσω καν......

----------


## MKEH78

ΤΡΙΤΗ 27/4/2010 Πρωινό ζύγισμα 68.500κ
ΥΔΑΤΑΝΘΡΑΚΕΣ
08:00 1 κουλούρι ολικής
15:00 100 γρ. ρύζι+1/2πιάτο λαδερό με ανάμικτα+2 μεγάλες φέτες ψωμί
17:00 1+1/2 μπανάνα 
22:00 1/2 πιάτο μανέστρα με κατσικάκι(δεν έφαγα το κρέας)
+1φ. ψωμί
23:30 1 παγωτό (232)fat 13,2g μου το έφερε ο αντρούλης μου το μεσημέρι και έλεγα ότι δεν θα το φάω.... αλλά τελικά δεν άντεξα. (status bar caramel) 
3 λίτρα νερό
θερμίδες άγνωστες
χάλασα και την κυκλική και την βραδινή νηστεία
αύριο να δούμε τι θα δείξει η ζυγαριά...
αλλά μέχρι το Σάββατο κάτι θα καταφέρω πάλι....

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Σημερινο μενου
> Πρωινο Γαλα με δημητριακα
> Μεσημεριανο Κοτοπουλο με πατατες στο φουρνο και σαλατα με πρασιναδες διαφορες
> Απογευμα Γιαουρτι
> Βραδινο Σαλατα και λιγο κοτοπουλο απο το μεσημερι


Kαλα πηγαμε και σημερα.Βγηκα το βραδυ και πηρα ενα Perrier.Μια χαρα παμε αντε αυριο να ξεκολησει και 100 γραμμαριακια η ζυγαριααα.Καληνυχτα παιδια! :Smile:

----------


## tidekpe

Ας πω κι εγώ...
10. 2 κράκερσ με ταχινι και μέλι
12 μισή μπανάνα
1.30 ντομάτα και 3 κουταλιές σούπας κιμά κοκινιστό.
4.00 καφές με 4 πολύσπορα κριτσίνια
10.00 4 ντολμαδάκια με ρύζι και μία ντομάτα.

1 λίτρο νερό και κερβσ....
Ζύγισμα τέλος του μήνα.

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα!Σημερινο μενου
Πρωινο Γαλα με δημητριακα
Δεκατιανο Πορτοκαλαδα
Μεσημεριανο Γεμιστα, 1 μπαστουνακι τυρι
Απογευμα Γιαουρτι
Βραδυνο 1 ντοματα γεμιστη

----------


## murcielago



----------


## MKEH78

> _Originally posted by MKEH78_
> ΤΡΙΤΗ 27/4/2010 Πρωινό ζύγισμα 68.500κ
> ΥΔΑΤΑΝΘΡΑΚΕΣ
> 08:00 1 κουλούρι ολικής
> 15:00 100 γρ. ρύζι+1/2πιάτο λαδερό με ανάμικτα+2 μεγάλες φέτες ψωμί
> 17:00 1+1/2 μπανάνα 
> 22:00 1/2 πιάτο μανέστρα με κατσικάκι(δεν έφαγα το κρέας)
> +1φ. ψωμί
> 23:30 1 παγωτό (232)fat 13,2g μου το έφερε ο αντρούλης μου το μεσημέρι και έλεγα ότι δεν θα το φάω.... αλλά τελικά δεν άντεξα. (status bar caramel) 
> ...


έλα μου ντε που είχε και συνέχεια το πράμα
01:00 1κουτάκι smarties (173,3)fat 6,5g
01:30 1 μπολ ζελέ κεράσι
02:30 ~2φ. ψωμί με λαδορίγανη + ~3 δάχτυλα τυρί φέτα(αυτά τα έτρωγα μπουκιά μπουκιά οπότε δεν ξέρω πόσο έφαγα τελικά)

Μετά από αυτό, σήμερα το πρωί έκανα κάτι σοφό θα έλεγα??.
Δεν ζυγίστηκα.... γιατί αν έβλεπα κανένα τρελό νούμερο θα έτρωγα ακόμα περισσότερο σήμερα?.
Αλλά το σημερινά μου θα τα γράψω το βράδυ, αφού τελειώσει η μέρα,
πάντως μέχρι τώρα καλά τα έχω πάει?.

----------


## MKEH78

ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ 28/4/2010 
08:00 1π. γάλα κακάο 0%(90)
15:00 1 τονοσαλάτα μεξικάνα(350)1 ντομάτα(50)1κ. τυρί φέτα (110)1φ. ψωμί(50)
19:00 2 ρολάκια γαλοπούλας καπνιστής με τυρί λάιτ και ντομάτα(100)λίγο μανέστρα με τυρί(100)
22:00 1 αυγό +2 ασπράδια με 80γρ. μανιτάρια και 2φ. γαλοπούλα καπνιστή+2κ.γ.λάδι(300) λίγο μανέστρα με τυρί (200)
Ενδιάμεσα τσίμπησα και λίγο ψωμί και λίγο τυρί άγνωστα γραμ. άγνωστες θερμίδες 
3 λίτρα νερό
Σύνολο??? ~1500θερμίδες

----------


## Constance

Καλημερααα!
Σημερινο μενου
Πρωινο ροφημα σοκολατας με μελι
Δεκατιανο Μπαρα δημητριακων
Μεσημεριανο Ζυμαρικα με σολωμο, Fanta verdia
Απογευμα Χυμος
Βραδυνο λιγα ζυμαρικα απο το μεσημερι (μιση μεριδα και ουτε), γιαουρτι

----------


## dew

Καλημέρα!  :Smile: 
Σήμερα προς το παρών έχω πιει ένα νες και έχω φάει 1 γιαουρτάκι 0% με ενα κουταλάκι μέλι..
Μεσημέρι πάλι δε το κόβω να τρώω, θα περιμένω να σχολάσει από τη δουλειά ο φίλος μου..
Να σας πω, αυτός θέλει να του έχω χοιρινές μπριζόλες.. Υπάρχει τρόπος να μαγειρέψω μία ή έστω και μισή για μένα χωρίς πολλά λιπαρά; Στον ατμό έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς σας να κάνει ή θα γίνει πολύ χάλια;  :Big Grin:

----------


## Constance

Εχεις ατμομαγειρα; Στον ατμομαγειρα εχω φαει και ειναι πολυ καλες.Αλλα ακομα και στη σχαρα στο φουρνο να τις κανεις παλι διαιτης θα ειναι το γευμα.Φαε μια μπριζολα και μια μεγαλη σαλατα χωρις σως απλα με λιγο ελαιολαδο, και θα εισαι ενταξει.Καλωσηρθες. :Smile:

----------


## badgirl11

με το καλο μτσεκακι πολυ χαιρομαι! 
αντε ειδες θα με φτασεις τοσο καιρο που δε κανω τιποτε! εγω στο ελεγα εσυ...  :Big Grin: 

Αγαπημενο μου ημερολογιο ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη σημερα,
πρωινο ζυγισμα 81.7 στην κανονικη μου ζυγαρια, δεν πηρα ουτε γραμμαριο απο τις κρεπαλες μου,

αρα μπορω να κανω νεα αρχη χωρις το αγχος να επανελθω!
αντε να δουμε!
θα τρωω ελευθερα αλλα με βραδυνες νηστειες, μονο ομως οταν θα εχω κανει σωστο βραδυνο.

Κοριτσια ο καλος μου τρωει βραδυ κ ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να μη τρως κ συ μαζι του ενω τα μαγειρευεις...
οποτε τα βραδυα θα προσπαθω ναμαι χορτατη για να μη τρωω αργα! 
βλακειες τερμα! πρεπει να κανω κατι.

κουραστηκα με τοσο διαλειμμα μηνων 
, απτην αλλη ειναι δυσκολος μηνας...και αυτοσ

----------


## mtsek85

αντε αντε οντως σε φτανω BAD μου!!!
και χαιρομαι πολυ γιαυτο!!!!!!! δε μπορω να πιστεψω πως με χωριζουν απο τα 75 κιλα, μολις 7!!! ειναι τοσο μικρο νουμερο!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## mtsek85

Αγαπητο μου ημερολογιο,,,,

τελικα ολες οι φιλες μου στο forum ειχαν δικιο...
απο τη στιγμη που πηγα στη διαιτολογο, ενιωσα πολυ πιο σιγουρη για αυτο που κανω, εχω καλη απωλεια βαρους σε μικρο χρονικο διαστημα, σωστη διατροφη και ξερω πως δεν κανω λαθη γιατι εχω βοηθεια ειδικου....!

συνεχιζουμε δυναμικα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Constance

Μπραβο κοριτσια!Ειδες bad δεν πηρες τιποτα τελικα.Μια χαρα σε βρισκω,και στο ταξιδι δεν καταπιεστικες και δεν πηρες κιλα.

Λοιπον στα δικα μου
Ιδια κιλα σημερα 79.2.Αυτο που με στεναχωρει ειναι το εντερο μου.Εχω τρελαθει στο δαμασκηνο αλλα αυτο κανει τα δικα του...
Πρωινο Γαλα με δημητριακα
Δεκατιανο 3 δαμασκηνα 
Μεσημεριανο Τονοσαλατα, Χυμος
Απογευμα Τσαι
Βραδυνο Γιαουρτι

Αντε να πεσω κατω απο 79 βαρεθηκα να το βλεπω αυτο το 9 το ριμαδι.:P

----------


## badgirl11

Κονστανς μου πιεστηκα να τρωω στο ταξιδι (τοχω αυτο το κακο) ηθελα να φαω απολα! Παρολαυτα ουφ ξαλαφρωσα δεν πηρα γραμμαριο...
βεβαια 2-3 μερες τωρα καπως μαζευτηκα...ελπιζω καθε μερα παραπανω!




> _Originally posted by mtsek85_
> αντε αντε οντως σε φτανω BAD μου!!!
> και χαιρομαι πολυ γιαυτο!!!!!!! δε μπορω να πιστεψω πως με χωριζουν απο τα 75 κιλα, μολις 7!!! ειναι τοσο μικρο νουμερο!!!!


πριτς που θα με φτασεις χεχεχ ελα θα παιξουμε κυνηγητο, θαχουμε κινητρο κιολα...(πλακα κανω)
πολυ χαιρομαι που το βλεπεις ετσι κ ευχομαι παντα ετσι να το βλεπεις!
με παρακινησες κ εκλεισα κ γω ραντεβου στον δικο μου διαιτολογο,
μια που ειμαι νεα μαγειρισσα να μου δωσει συμβουλες μαγειρικης κτλ
βεβαια ο,τι ναναι θα τρωω το κατακαλοκαιρο (οποια εχει καλυτερο φαγητο πεθερα ή μαμα χεχε)
αλλα τωρα που καπως μπορω ακομα να προσεχω κ περναει απο τα χερια μου θα προσπαθησω λιγο πιο υγιεινα!

Σημερα:
περηφανα 81.7 κιλα
αρχιζω συμμαζεμα διατροφικο κ βραδυνες νηστειες

~πρωι
καφε σκετο
2 μπισκοτα 67χ2=134 θερμιδες

~ενδιαμεσο
250 γρ. πατατα 195
10 mL ελαιολαδο 90

αρα ως τωρα 420 θερμιδες

~μεσημερι
1 k 1/2 ντοματες γεμιστες με ρυζι 255 + 130= 390
τηγανιτες πατατες ιδιες με αποπανω 195+90= 290 
(den tis zigisa alla καπου 250 γρ. ηταν)

680+420= 1100 ως και το μεσημεριανο

~απογευμα
καφε σκετο

~βραδυ
θα φαω κατισε φρουτο που εχω μερες, ισως με γιαουρτι αν πειναω αλλα δε θελω αννεβασω πολυ τις θερμιδες. αντε αλλες 400.

----------


## brazil

> _Originally posted by mtsek85_
> λοιπον να σας γραψω τα σημερινα μου (βραζιλιανα μου σημειωνεις ε????)


Καλημερα και απο εμενα!!

Φυσικα και σημειωνω mtsekaki!! Σε ακολουθω πιστα!! Μου λειπουν καποιες μερουλες απο το ημερολογιο σου αλλα δεν πειραζει! Ωραια φαινεται η διατροφη!! Και ακομα καλυτερα τα αποτελεσματα!!

----------


## MKEH78

> _Originally posted by MKEH78_
> ΑΥΡΙΟ ΠΕΜΠΤΗ Κυκλική + βραδινή νηστεία 
> ΥΔΑΤΑΝΘΡΑΚΕΣ 
> 10:00 1 κουλούρι ολικής (150)
> 15:00 1 πιάτο σπανακόρυζο + σαλάτα + 1φ ψωμί (700)
> 18:00 1 μπανάνα (150)
> 20:00 μανέστρα (300)
> ΣΥΝΟΛΟ??..~1300θερμίδες


τελικα
10:00 1 κουλούρι ολικής (150)
15:00 1 πιάτο σπανακόρυζο + σαλάτα + 1φ ψωμί (700)
18:00 -
20:00 μακαρονάδα με σάλτσα + 1 μεγάλο παντζάρι σαλάτα (450)
ΣΥΝΟΛΟ??..~1300θερμίδες

----------


## asximi36

οταν λετε βαρδυνη νηστεια τι εννοειτε ?

----------


## asximi36

να σας πω και εγω τι εφαγα
Πρωι
1 μιλκο free
1 μικρο τυροπιτακι

Μεσιμερι
τιποτα

Απογευμα
μια σαλατα σεφ

Βραδυ
μισο τοστ


αλλα δεν πινω νεροοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by asximi36_
> οταν λετε βαρδυνη νηστεια τι εννοειτε ?


να τρως πολυ νωρις το βραδυνο ή αργα το πρωινο
δηλαδη αυτο που δενκανω εγω εδω κ καιρο αφου τρωω ολο το 24ωρο  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 




> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> Σημερα:
> περηφανα 81.7 κιλα
> αρχιζω συμμαζεμα διατροφικο κ βραδυνες νηστειες
> 
> ~πρωι
> καφε σκετο
> 2 μπισκοτα 67χ2=134 θερμιδες
> 
> ...



λοιπον τα εκανα σαλατα παλι

Εφαγα 3 ταρτατακια με σοκολατα (αγνωστες θερμιδες)
1 γεμιστο 255 + λιγες πατατες φουρνου + τυρι κατικι 

ολα αυτα σπαστα απο τις 10 κ μετα...οποτε ουτε νηστεια.
Αυριο δε θα ζυγιστω ναπογοητευτω, αυριο θαμαι μαζμενη θερμιδικα κ με βραδυνη νηστεια κ μεθαυριο ζυγισμα

Ομως επειδη στεναχωρηθηκα τελικα που εφαγα τοσα γλυκα θα κρατησω νηστεια 15ωρη τρωγοντας πολυ αργα το πρωινο μου.
Μολις τα καψω θα νιωσω καλυτερα, εχω μπουχτησει μπλιαχ

----------


## asximi36

15ωρη νηστεια??????????????????????????

----------


## badgirl11

nai ηταν να την κανω 7:30 βραδυ- 10:30 πρωι που ξυπναω τωρα που δε δουλευω, εν ολιγοις να ετρωγα το βραδυνο στις 7μιση
ομως το εφαγα στις 11:30-12 αν δεν απατωμαι! κ μαλιστα ηταν 3 γλυκα  :Frown:  κ τωρα εχω ενα στομαχι χαλια!

----------


## asximi36

καταλαβα, ευχαριστω πολυ πολυ πολυ!!!!

----------


## badgirl11

κ τωρα πηγα να πιω νερο κ σκεφτομουν τι θα φαω...με στομαχι χαλια κ λεω ας φαω κι αλλο...
ευτυχως δεν ανοιξα το ψυγειο...αν το ανοιγα τωρα το κατεβαζα ολο  :Frown: 
γιατι ευχαριστεις?  :Big Grin:

----------


## badgirl11

ρε γαμωτο ψωμακι με κατικι, κ απο αυριο διαιτα? το διαπραγματευομαι αλλα...δε μπορω ναποφασισωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω

----------


## badgirl11

εγω πλεον δεν εχω κατι νανυπομονω αυριο, μονο να ξημερωσει κ να εχω χωνεψει τις βλακειες που εφαγα,
[quote]_Originally posted by badgirl11_
~πρωι
2 φ. ψωμι τοστ λευκο
2 φ. τυρι τοστ
επαλειψη βουτυρο γιαουρτι
1 ποτ. γαλα πρασινο
1 καφε σκετο

~ενδιαμεσο 
1 μηλο

~μεσημερι
2 - 2μιση κουπες μακαρονια λευκα
σαλτσα ναπολιτανα
2 κ.σ. παρμεζανα
μαρουλοσαλατα με 2 κ.σ. λαδι
1 ζελε

~απογευμα 
καφε με γαλα
1 μηλο
2 ακτινιδια (μαζι με τανηψια μου)

~βραδυ στη δουλεια
1 giaoyrti 2%
2-3 κγ κυδωνι γλυκο
1 μεριδα μακαρονια με σαλτσα
1 μαρουλοσαλατα

~πιο βραδυ 11 ηωρα
1 ζελε

φυσικα παλι δεν ηταν τιποτε απο αυτα στη διαιτα αλα δε πειραζει, 
αυριο καλυτερα.
Τα μακαρονια μου εκατσαν γιατι τα εφαγα στα ορθια, κρυα και βιαστηκα...
ηταν υποτιθεται το αυριανο μου γευμα...
Δεν πτοουμαι απο αυριο καλυτερα.


*mtsek* να κουρευτεις στη Γαλλια αλα γαλλικα! εγω αυτο εκανα, τρελη ανανεωση!

----------


## badgirl11

λοιπον εχω βρει που ειναι το προβλημα, τρωω βραδυνο στη δουλεια 
μετα ερχομαι σπιτι κ εχω συνηθισει να τρωω σαν ξεκουραση,
τρωω σλαατα λοιπον
νιωθω οτι σπαω τη διαιτα, (παροτι ο διαιτολογος μαφηνει)
κ χτυπαω μετα κ ασχετα.
Δε μπορω να το εξηγησω αλλιως.
Η απλα το στομαχι μου θελει ακομα πολυ φαγητο να γεμιζει...

Αυριο θα δοκιμασω να φαω βραδυνο στο σπιτι κ οχι στη δουλεια, δηλαδη να φαω ο,τι εχω στις 11 το βραδυ.

----------


## brazil

> _Originally posted by mtsek85_
> 
> μεσημερι
> 1 1/2 κουπα φασολακια φρεσκα + 1 αυγο βραστο + 1 φ ψωμι


Καλημερα!! Να σε ρωτησω?? Γιατι ποτε μαζι με λαδερα δεν τρως λιγο τυρακι και τρως ενα αυγο βραστο?? Η διαιτολογος στο εχει πει? Γιατι οπως ξερεις σε ακουλουθω πιστα και το τυρακι ειναι η αδυναμια μου....  :Smile:

----------


## mtsek85

καλημερα κοριτσακια μου!!!

brazil δε μου εχει βαλει τυρι πολλες φορες, γενικα ακολουθω κατα γραμμα τη διατροφη και αν ξεχασω κατι στο γραφω να το ξερεις κ εσυ να μη κανεις λαθος...

λοιπον, τα σημερινα μου ειναι:
πρωι
τοστ γαλοπουλα-τυρι
δεκατιανο
1 κουτακι χυμο 250ml + 3 κρεακερ
μεσημερι
150γρ ψητο κοτοπουλο + 1 ντοματα + 1 πατατα βραστη (σε μεγεθος της γροθιας μου)
απογευμα
1 μηλο + 1 ακτινιδιο
βραδυ 
πρασινι σαλατα + 60γρ ανθοτυρο + 2φ γαλοπουλα

αυτααααααααααα 

σημερα το πρωι στα 81,8!!!! καλα ειναι! ελπιζω την Κυριακη να ειναι στα 80,κατι... 

 :Smile: 




> _Originally posted by brazil_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by mtsek85_
> 
> μεσημερι
> 1 1/2 κουπα φασολακια φρεσκα + 1 αυγο βραστο + 1 φ ψωμι
> ...

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by brazil_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by mtsek85_
> 
> μεσημερι
> 1 1/2 κουπα φασολακια φρεσκα + 1 αυγο βραστο + 1 φ ψωμι
> ...


oi diatrofes einai ατομικες παροτι ειναι τα ιδια στο πολυ γενικο.
εμενα μου βαζει παντοτε τυρι με λαδερο,
μου εχει πει για τα τυρια οχι πολλα το βραδυ (τα πλακωνω)

----------


## badgirl11

Καλημερες!
82.0 μετα την μακαροναδα που ακομα να χωνεψω!
παρολαυτα εφαγα κανονικα το πρωινο μου κ συνεχιζω!

~πρωι
τοστ με βουτυρο κ 2 φ. τυρι τοστ
1 ποτηρι γαλα πρασινο

σημερα θα φαω σουπα με ψαρι που δεν ειναι στο διαιτολογιο οποτε θα πεσω ακομα πιο πολυ λογικα.
Τελευταιο γευμα θαναι στις 8 για να κρατησω νηστεια πριν το αυριανο ζυγισμα! θα δω 7 τωρα!

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα κοριτσια μου.
Τα σημερινα μου
Πρωινο Τοστακι με γαλοπουλα , μιλνερ, ντοματα και 1 πορτοκαλι
Δεκατιανο 3 δαμασκηνα 
Μεσημεριανο Μπιφτεκια λαχανικων συνοδευμενα με ρυζι 
Απογευμα Γιαουρτι
Βραδυνο Γαυρος ψητος, αγγουροντοματα

----------


## badgirl11

εχουμε συνταγουλα για τα μπιφτεκια λαχανικων? καλημερα κ απο εδω!

----------


## Constance

Eπειδη πρεπει να φυγω τρεχοντας για δουλεια θα τη βαλω το απογευμα bad μου.Kαλη συνεχεια. :Smile:

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα!

Τα σημερινα μου
Πρωι: Γαλα με δημητριακα
Δεκατιανο: 3 κρακερς
Μεσημερι: 1 1/2 κουπα μελιτζανες ιμαμ, 100γρ. κατικι δομοκου, 1 φρυγανια
Απογευμα: 4 δαμασκηνα
Βραδυ: 1 γιαουρτι 2%

Εχω μπει σε προγραμμα και χαιρομαι για αυτο! Αν δω κι αποτελεσματα, ακομα περισσοτερο!

----------


## granita_ed

Καλημέρα κοριτσακια!σημερα ειμαι -600γρ κ νοιωθω πολύ καλα!αν κ συνεχιζω δυναμικά γιατι νομιζω οτι ερχεται το καλοκαιρι κ εγω δεν προλαβαίνωωωωωωωωωω!!!!!!!

----------


## Constance

semie σουπερ απωλεια σημερα ε.Μια χαρα θα προλαβεις ηδη εισαι κουκλαρα λεμε.χιχι. :Smile:

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Eπειδη πρεπει να φυγω τρεχοντας για δουλεια θα τη βαλω το απογευμα bad μου.Kαλη συνεχεια.


μια απτα ιδια, τωρα ειμαι στη δευτερη δουλεια, ριξε τη μπιφτεκοσυνταγη να ψωνισω τα υλικα να την κανω!
α αν θελει γνωσεις απλων μπιφτεκιων δεν εχω...οποτε κ καμμια συμβουλη πλιζ!

----------


## Constance

Tην εκανα ποστ στο αλλο τοπικ bad μου για να μη βγω εδω εκτος θεματος. :Smile:

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> Καλημερες!
> 82.0 μετα την μακαροναδα που ακομα να χωνεψω!
> παρολαυτα εφαγα κανονικα το πρωινο μου κ συνεχιζω!
> 
> ~πρωι
> τοστ με βουτυρο κ 2 φ. τυρι τοστ
> 1 ποτηρι γαλα πρασινο
> 
> ...


~πρωι
μονο το τοστ
~προγευμα
δεν προλαβα
~μεσημερι
1 πιατο ψαροσουπα
αυγοκομμενη με ρυζακι
1 κομματι ψαρι βραστο
περιπου 1-2 πατατες
1 κολοκυθι
~απογευμα
(λιγουρα)
γλυκο κουταλιου 3-4 κγ
αντι για φρουτο
~βραδυ
2 γιαουρτια πρασινα
+ ισως 1-2 μηλα

παλι σαλατα τα εχω κανει, ουτε φρουτα πουτε προγευμα ουτε τιποτα. αλλα καλυτερα απο εχθες που εφαγα κ μακαροναδα στο τελος!

Προς το παρον αλχημειες κανω, ελπιζω απο αυριο ακομα καλυτερα κ επιτελλους να κανω οσα λεει ο αμοιρος ο διαιτολογος...
Θα παρω κ τευτερι νεο να του τα γραφω,
συνηθως αυτο με παρακινει να τρωω σωστα,
ή βλεπω λαθη μου
ή μου λεει πχ δε πειραζει που εφαγες αυτο αντι γιαυτο.

*semi* μπραβο! τελεια!
ειδες ξεκολλησες!

----------


## brazil

> _Originally posted by mtsek85_
> 
> με τα κιλα δε φανηκε αλλα δε πειραζει...
> μου μειωσε λιγο τις θερμιδες, γιατι το ειχα ηδη κανει απο μονη μου (απο 1640 σε 1500 περιπου), μου αυξησε λιγο τα κρεατικα μεσα στη βδομαδα οπως και τα λαδερα (3 κρεας, 2 λαδερα, 2 ελευθερες μερες) και μου εδωσε και μια λιστα που εχει ολα τα τροφημα που μπορω να καταναλωσω και μου σημειωσε συνδιασμους για να τα αλλαζω μονη αν θελω (ισοδυναμα)
> 
> γενικα πηγε καλα, αν κ θα ηθελα να δω κ στη δικη της το 82 αλλα οκ.....
> αυταααααααααααααααααααααα ααααααααααααααααααααααα


Πολυ καλο αποτελεσμα τοσοι ποντοι σε εναν μονο μηνα!!! Μπραβο και μην απογοητευεσαι με το "αιωνιο" προβλημα... εγω ετσι το λεω... θα ισορροπησεις παλι!

Περιμενω το προγραμμα σου, μην με ξεχνας!! Σε ακολουθω πιστα!!

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Παντα των διαιτολογων ειναι παραπανω, πλεον ειμαι σιγουρη οτι το εχουν κανει επιτιδες.:P


συμφωνώ απόλυτα, είναι σχεδόν σίγουρο πια...

----------


## mtsek85

καλημερες κ αποδω!

βασικα εγω με τη διαιτολογο μου εχω κανει συμφωνια... αν χανω με τη δικη μου, κραταμε τη δικη μου!! ε δε γινεται ολες οι ζυγαριες του κοσμου να με δειχνουν λιγοτερο και η δικη της 2 κιλα πανω!!!!!!

σημερα τα σουπερ νεα μου!!!
80,8!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

τελικα για το προβλημα (που δε μπορουσα να ενεργηθω) βοηθησε πολυ το vie! ειναι ενα ροφημα της knorr που το βρισκεις στα ψυγεια και ειναι mix φρουτα με λαχανικα και βοηθα στην καλη λειτουργια του εντερου. Ολα καλα! ηταν μονο κ μονο για να δειξει η ζυγαρια της διαιτολογου πολυ! σνιφ................

χθες εφαγα.
πρωι
τοστ γαλοπουλα-τυρι
δεκατιανο
1 μπανανα
μεσημερι
λαδερο-μελιτζανες με σαλτσα και ανθοτυρο
απογευμα
1 Vie, 1 ακτινιδιο
βραδυ
ομελετα με λαχανικα, σαλατα ντοματα-αγγουρι

αυτα...
παρελειψα το ψωμι στο βραδυ και τη σαλατα το μεσημερι... σημερα θα παω πιο καλα....

σημερα εχουμε

πρωι
τοστ γαλοπουλα-τυρι
δεκατιανο
4 μισα κομποστα ροδακινο
μεσημερι
5 fishsticks + σαλατα
απογευμα
2 φρουτα
βραδυ.... δε θυμαμαι... σνιφ... νομιζω γιαουρτακι ή γαλα με δημητριακα εχω....

----------


## VIVIKAKI

ΔΗΛΩΣΗ: Φευγω για 10 ημερες να δω το αγορι μου...ετσι και τολμησει η ζυγαρια όταν επιστρεψω να δειξει περισσοτερα όταν επιστρεψω θα της κανω μηνυση!!!! ΤΕΛΟΣ.....
Δεν με παίρνει γίνομαι κουμπαρα τον Ιουλιο και πρεπει παση θυσια να εχω χασει.......αντε να δω και τι θα βαλω...με κελεμπια με βλεπω εγω και ο ιερεας το ιδιο ντυσιμο!!!!!!!
ΦΙΛΑΚΙΑ!!!
Tα λεμε σε 10 ημερες ......

----------


## Constance

mtsek μπραβο πας καλα!
vivikaki lol.Καλα να περασεις!

Καλημερα κοριτσια σε ολες.Σημερα δευτερη μερα στα ιδια κιλα, αλλα ισως ειναι η πρωτη φορα που δε με νοιαζει.Το εχω ξαναδει το εργακι, θα ξεκολλησει.Νιωθω πολυ ανετα στα ρουχα μου και αυτο μετραει.

Πρωινο Γαλα με δημητριακα
Δεκατιανο Μπανανα
Μεσημεριανο Φακες, 1 μπαστουνακι τυρι
Απογευματινο Γιαουρτι, Τσαι
Βραδυνο Μιση μεριδα φακες, λιγο καρπουζι

----------


## brazil

Σημερα 81,3 σταθερη, αλλα και αυριο μερα ειναι!
Τα σημερινα μου λοιπον:
Πρωι: 1 τοστ
Δεκατιανο: 2 ακτινιδια
Μεσημερι: 2 μπιφτεκια, πρασινη σαλατα
Βραδυ: 1 γιαουρτι 2%, 2 κρακερς ολικης αλεσης

Οχι κολυμβητηριο σημερα λογω δουλειας, αυριο παλι!

----------


## mtsek85

χθες ειχαμε...

πρωι
τοστ γαλοπουλα-τυρι
δεκατιανο
4 μισα απο κομποστα ροδακινο
μεσημερι
2 μετρια γεμιστα + 1 πιπερια με ανθοτυρο
βραδυ
3 χουφτες ποπ κορπ + λιγη κοκα κολα ζερο....

αυτα γενικα...........
το χαλασα το απογευματινο-βραδυνο, αλλα απο σημερα πιο σωστα...
για να δουμε, τι θα κανω Π/Σ/Κ/Δ που θα ειμαι κ εκτος Αθηνων και με κοσμο... ουφ!

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα κοριτσια μου.
Μετα απο μια δυσκολη εβδομαδα (ημουν αδιαθετη) με μικρη απωλεια και στασιμοτητα σημερα με εδειξε μισο κιλο κατω και ειμαι χαρουμενη.Βεβαια τωρα ερχεται αλλη δυσκολη εβδομαδα.Αυριο και την Τριτη εχω γιορτη και γενεθλια αντιστοιχα και τρεμω για το τι γλυκα θα εμφανιστουν μπροστα μου.Θα ειναι το πρωτο τεστ βασικα αυτο, με τοσα γλυκα να δω τι και ποσο θα φαω.Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι θα φαω αλλα τουλαχιστον να φαω 1.Ελπιζω να μη με παει πισω.Θα κρατηθω!

Σημερινο μενου
Πρωινο Γαλα με δημητριακα
Δεκατιανο Μηλο
Μεσημεριανο Γεμιστα, 1 ποτηρι πορτοκαλαδα
Απογευματινο Γιαουρτι και λιγα κερασια(5-6)
Βραδυνο Σαλατα λαχανο-καροτο με 1κ.σ. λαδι, 1 παξιμαδι κριθαρενιο, 1 μπαστουνακι τυρι

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Καλημερα κοριτσια μου.
> Μετα απο μια δυσκολη εβδομαδα (ημουν αδιαθετη) με μικρη απωλεια και στασιμοτητα σημερα με εδειξε μισο κιλο κατω και ειμαι χαρουμενη.Βεβαια τωρα ερχεται αλλη δυσκολη εβδομαδα.Αυριο και την Τριτη εχω γιορτη και γενεθλια αντιστοιχα και τρεμω για το τι γλυκα θα εμφανιστουν μπροστα μου.Θα ειναι το πρωτο τεστ βασικα αυτο, με τοσα γλυκα να δω τι και ποσο θα φαω.Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι θα φαω αλλα τουλαχιστον να φαω 1.Ελπιζω να μη με παει πισω.Θα κρατηθω!
> 
> 
> Σημερινο μενου
> Πρωινο Γαλα με δημητριακα
> Δεκατιανο Μηλο
> Μεσημεριανο Γεμιστα, 1 ποτηρι πορτοκαλαδα
> ...



νομιζω οτι μετα απο τοση προσπαθεια αξιζει να φας μια μερα κατι που θες!ειδικα στη γιορτη σου!!!εξαλλου σε βλέπω οτι εισαι αποφασισμένη οποτε μην χαλιέσαι για μια-δυο μερούλες!πας πολύ καλα!

----------


## Constance

Θα φαω σιγουρα ελπιζω να φαω μονο ενα.Ειμαι σχεδον σιγουρη οτι δε θα το χαλασω αλλα αυτα τα γλυκα τα ατιμα μου προκαλουν ντελιριο.:P

----------


## Loula83

κακό δεν κάνει να το ρίξεις εξω μια στο τόσο,ειδικα μετά απο τόσο καιρό προσπάθειας! να περασεις τελεια! εγω οταν βλεπω γλυκα τελευταια, βάζω τους αλλους να δοκιμαζουν και να μου λενε πως ειναι :P

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by cat82_
> κακό δεν κάνει να το ρίξεις εξω μια στο τόσο,ειδικα μετά απο τόσο καιρό προσπάθειας! να περασεις τελεια! εγω οταν βλεπω γλυκα τελευταια, βάζω τους αλλους να δοκιμαζουν και να μου λενε πως ειναι :P


χαχαχα.καλο!

----------


## Constance

cat χαχαχαχ σωστη σε βρισκω.Πως εισαι εσυ καιρο εχουμε να τα πουμε; Ελπιζω ολα καλα. :Smile: 

Ειναι μωρε που πεφτουν μαζεμενα και τα δυο μεσα σε μια εβδομαδα αυτο πιο πολυ με χαλαει.Δυο μερες μεσα σε μια βδομαδα να φαω γλυκο δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο.Βεβαια σε σχεση με τα παλια που ετρωγα δυο γλυκα τη μερα τουλαχιστον ειναι σαφως καλυτερα δε το συζηταμε.:P

----------


## MKEH78

Καλημέρα κοριτσάκια μου?..
Εγώ επανήλθα αποφασισμένη.........

Θα σταματήσω εδώ, την κατηφόρα που πείρα?. 
Προγραμματισμός και πάλι?.
09:00 1 κουλούρι ολικής (150)
11:00 1 μπανάνα(200)
15:00 1π. φακές + 1φ. ψωμί (450) 
18:00 1 φρουτοσαλάτα (200)
21:00 ½ π. φακές + 1φ. ψωμί (300)
Σύνολο?????1300 θερμίδες

----------


## granita_ed

καλημέρα κ χρονια πολλα σε ολους οσους γιορτάζουν!!!!!!!!

----------


## badgirl11

ναι κ τωρα αρχιζει το φουλ της δουλειας, αγχος ιστοριες κτλ. θα ειχαν ηδη αρχισει μηνες τωρα αλλα πηγαν πισω με το γαμο.
οποτε κ να θελω δε θαχω χρονο νασχολουμαι με τα κιλα.
μονο θα ζυγιζομαι με τρελα κ θα γραφω τι τρωω οπως παλια,
ετσι εχασα 20, δεν μπορω αλλα 10?
μονο 10. αν το σκεφτεις δεν ειανι τιποτε.
3 ειναι τα υγρα!
παμε μαζι ρε τετη, ελα νομιζω κανουμε διακοπες κ οι δυο μας...

----------


## TETH

Μια χαρα θα τα παμε, ξεκιναμε μαζι.
Εγω σημερα συμμαζευτικα διατροφικα κατα πολυ
και αυριο που θα παω στην διαιτολογο 
και θα συζητησουμε, θα ειμαι ακομη καλυτερα πιστευω.
Ολα καλα θα πανε, αρκει να το πιστευουμε.
Προχθες πηγα στην ενδοκρινολογο μου που ειχα να παω
κανα χρονο, της ειπα περι διαιτας που κανω και ολο κολλαω
και ξερεις τι μου ειπε?
"οταν θα σταματησεις να αγχωνεσαι για το ποτε θα αδυνατισεις,
τοτε θα τα χασεις, οποιος κανει διαιτα πρεπει να εχει ψυχικη 
ηρεμια πανω απ ολα"
Αρα?

----------


## badgirl11

αρα πιαστ αυγο κ κουρευτο!
μπροστα μας ειναι η λυση!
παντως ενας ελεγχος εστω με ζυγισμα χρειαζεται,
τελικα τα κιλα τα εχανα οταν ζυγιζομουν καθε μερα κ χωρι να μετραω θερμιδες...
απλα εβλεπα τη ζυγαρια να μη πεφτει κ δεν ετρωγα σοκολατακι αλλα σαλατα...

κ γω δευτερα παω σε γιατρους αθηνα...
οφθαλμιατρο, ενδροκρινολογο, γυναικολογο.
γενικο τσεκ απ.
καινουργια θα γυρισω  :Big Grin:

----------


## TETH

Αντε, πας για ρεκτιφιε?  :Big Grin: 
Η καλυτερη απ' ολες μας θα εισαι..και η πιο γυαλιστερη!:P

Λοιπον παω να την πεσω, διοτι ως γνωστον και 
ο υπνος βοηθαει στην απωλεια (απομακρυνση απο το ψυγειο κ.τ.λ.)

Και μην ξεχνας αυτα που ειπαμε.
Παντα το πιο σωστο ειναι και το πιο
απλο τελικα..

----------


## badgirl11

ναι παω να χαζεψω το τευτερι μου, να εμπεδωσω οτι δεν εκανα κατι συγκεκριμενο τοσο καιρο,
κ αυριο αρχιζω την διαιτα του τιποτα να χασω αλλα 10.
Τετη ζυγισμα αυριο κ οι δυο, εγω στο διαιτολογο την κυριακη, κ αρχιζουμε!

ΥΓ Δεν παω για υπνο αφου εφαγα ταπειρα κ...ανακατευομαι! βραδυατικο φασολακια + 1000 αλλα εσκασα!
παλι καλα που δεν ειμαι βουλιμικη με εμετους δηλαδη, τουλαχιστο ταφχαριστηθηκα.

----------


## TETH

Αντε φιλαρες και δοντ πανικ που λεν' κ οι Αγγλοι!
Αυριο μολις γυρισω απο διαιτολογο 
θα μπω εδω να κλαψω γοερα με τα χαλια μου.
Καληνυχτες!

----------


## badgirl11

μια χαρα θα πας. αντε μεχρι αυριο κανω διαιτα μπας κ χασω κανενα γραμμαριο κ δε με φτασεις χαχαχαχα μακια μακια

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> Σημερα 
> 82.8
> 1η μερα διαιτας
> μετα απο 15 ωρες νηστεια
> 
> ~πρωι
> καφε σκετο
> 1/2 βαθυ πιατο κερασια
> ...


3-4 ροδελες ανανα

~βραδυ
φασολακια me patata 
με 100 γρ, φετα κ 100 γρ. ψωμι
3 μπιφεκια
κετσαπ

ειχα τον αχορταστο κ εφαγα κ 3 μικρα σοκολατακια κ 4 μεγαλα.
τωρα βαρυστομαχια. τερμα οι διαιτες με βαραινουν!  :Big Grin: 

Καληνυχτα, αυριο καινουργια ημερα κ ευχομαι κ καινουργια μυαλα.

----------


## badgirl11

Kalhmeres! παροτι παλι χαλια εχθες εχω καλη διαθεση
αρχιζει το τρεξιμο, αρχιζει το ματςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς
αρχιζω κ διατροφη

82.7

~πρωι
85 γρ. ψωμι φουρνου
επαλειψη με λαβας λαιτ
1 φ. τυρι τοστ
καφε σκετο
1 λιποτοξ

----------


## TETH

> _Originally posted by TETH_
> Κι εγω αυριο πρωι πρωι εχω διαιτολογο.
> Δεν περιμενω και θαυματα, με τοσες κραιπαλες τοσες μερες!
> Το μονο που πραγματικα παρακαλαω ειναι, αν εχω παρει
> τπτ, να μην ειναι τουλαχιστον πολυ.
> Γιατι αν δεν εχω παρει καθολου, θα ειμαι πολυ κωλοφαρδη!



Καλημερες καλημερες!
Ειμαι χαρουμενακι διοτι μολις γυρισα απο διαιτολογο
και πρεπει να πω οτι τελικα οντως ειμαι πολυ
κωλοφαρδη!!
Μετα απο τοσα αισχη που εκανα τις προηγουμενες
ημρες ευτυχως δεν υπηρξαν δραματικες αλλαγες 
(θεουλη μου με ακουσες).
Ειμαι 500γρ πανω αλλα ειναι κατακρατηση απο τα τοσα
που εχω φαει, 
και ειμαι και 700γρ λιπους μειον.
Καλα τωρα ας μην το αναλυσουμε περισσοτερο
αυτα τα κουλα μονο εγω τα καταφερνω!

Baaaaaaaaad, ακους?
Συνεχιζουμε, ναι?

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα κι απο μενα.
Πρωινο Γαλα, μπαρα δημητριακων
Δεκατιανο Μπανανα
Μεσημεριανο Κοτοπουλο με πιπερια (ελαχιστο λαδι), 1 πατατα ψητη, fanta zero, βερυκοκο
Απογευμα γιαούρτι, κερασια
Βραδυνο Ντοματοσαλατα με 1 κ/σ λαδι, 1 κομματι τυρι, 1 φρυγανια

----------


## eleniK_ed

Καλημέρα κορίτσια. Εγώ ντρέπομαι να γραψω τι έφαγα χθες το βράδυ (μέχρι τις 9 ήμουν μια χαρά). Πάντως και πάλι προτίμησα να φτιάξω μόνη μου πίτσα με πίτα για σουβλάκι, γαλοπούλα και τιρί light. Αν είχα παραγγείλει θα ήταν σίγουρα πιο λιπαρή και κομμάτι-καμμάτι θα την έτρωγα όλη μέχρι τις 12. Που έχω και περίοδο, μου αναγνωρίζεται κανένα ελαφρυντικό; 
Badgirl, αν μου επιτρέπεις, διαβάζω 2-3 μέρες τα post σου και πιστεύω ότι απλά περνάς μια φάση άγχους και προσαρμογής. Έχασες τόσα κιλά χωρίς εγχειρήσεις, μαγικά προϊόντα και χαζές δίαιτες και είσαι παράδειγμα θέλησης για όλες. Τουλάχιστον εγώ αρνούμαι ακόμη να δεχτώ ότι δεν μπορώ να το κάνω μόνη μου, χωρίς να μου κόψουν το στομάχι και όσο βλέπω άτομα σαν εσένα που τα καταφέρνουν, το πιστεύω ακόμη περισσότερο. Μετά από τόσα κιλά ίσως και το σώμα σου να χρειάζεται να ξεκουραστεί λίγο και να προσαρμοστεί. Αφού ξέρεις τον τρόπο, τα υπόλοιπα θα έρθουν στην ώρα του. Ένας γιατρός μου είχε πει να μην σκέφτεσαι όλη μέρα τι θα φας, αν πρέπει να το φας και πόσες θερμίδες έχει, απλά όταν πεινάσεις σκέψου τις επιλογές που έχεις ανάλογα με τις συνθήκες και διάλεξε την πιο υγειηνή. Ευχομαι να πάνε όλα όπως τα θέλεις και να χαλαρώσεις.

----------


## dew

Ελένη να μη ντρέπεσε καθόλου για αυτό που έφαγες χθες βράδυ!!! ΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΟ! Να είσαι περήφανη που πήρες την απόφαση να το κάνεις σωστά και μόνη και φυσικά δεν έχει καμία σχέση σε λίπος, θερμίδες, μέγεθος και υλικά με μία πίτσα του εμπορίου ή ντελίβερι.
Σε άτομα όπως εμείς που έχουμε πολύ δρόμο μπροστά μας, πιστεύω πιο σημαντικό από όλα είναι η κατανόηση και αλλαγή της ως τώρα σχέσης μας με το φαγητό και οι σωστές επιλογές ανάλογα με τις προτιμήσεις του στομάχου μας! Το λέω έτσι γιατί το ξέρω ότι όταν το στομάχι μου θέλει το <τάδε> θέλει το <τάδε> και δε θα χορτάσει με κάτι άλλο. Όταν όμως μαγειρεύω το ΄<τάδε> με το 1/5 των λιπαρών και σε πιο υγιεινή μορφή, είμαι ευτυχισμένη και εγώ και το στομάχι μου και η ζυγαριά!
Και όλα αυτά μέχρι το στομάχι μου να μάθει να χορταίνει με κάτι άλλο από αυτό που ζητάει... 
Το ξέρω πως ακούγεται παράξενο.. αλλά τουλάχιστον για μένα έτσι είναι!

----------


## salvage

ΜΠΑΜ

ΤΕΡΜΑ γκάζι πρόγραμμα τις τελευταίες μέρες..

12 χιλιόμετρα τρέξιμο 140 κοιλιακοί 70 γρήγορα push ups

Από φαί μισό κιλό κοτόπουλο στη διάρκεια της μέρας

----------


## eleniK_ed

dew μου έχω ξαναγράψει ότι δεν έχω σκοπό να πατήσω pause στη ζωή μου μέχρι να γίνω αδύνατη. Είμαστε μια χαρά, εφόσον δεν έχουμε και προβήματα υγείας, και πάμε να γίνουμε καλύτερες. Πάντως, όπως λες το μαγείρεμα έχει μεγάλη σημασία. Επειδή εγώ πάντα προσέχω όταν μαγειρεύω, γι' αυτό θέλω να τρώω περισσότερα μαγειρμένα από μένα και όχι έτοιμο φαγητό. ʼσε που είμαι και εκ γενετής αντιδραστικό άτομο. Αρκεί να μου απαγορεύσεις κάτι για να λυσάξω να το κάνω, ενώ πριν μπορεί να μην μου είχε περάσει καν απ το μυαλό. Τώρα γύρισα νωρίς και μαγειρεύω σουβλάκθια κοτόπουλο, πάνω σε χαρτί, χωρίς λάδι.

----------


## irenevaladia

Σε ευχαριστώ παααρα πολύ!!!
Να είσαι καλά και ότι επιθυμείς!!!

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by MKEH78_
> Καλημέρα, καλημέρα, καλημέρα
> Από ότι καταλάβατε, ξεκινάει με καλύτερη διάθεση η μέρα, από ότι χθες?..
> Χάρη σε σας και χάρη στον αντρούλη μου, που φρόντισε και κανόνισε κάτι
> για αύριο το βράδυ?? θα ψήσουμε με φίλους στην αυλή? γιούπι 
> Και ο κουνιάδος μου και ο κουμπάρος μου θα παίξουν και μπουζουκάκι 
> Πως και πως το περιμένω το αυριανό??.


Η διαθεση δεν εχει κουμπι να την πατησεις να φτιαξει.Παρεα θελεις κι εσυ και τωρα που εμαθες αυτο, να που αμεσως εφτιαξε.Και στα δικα μου, αν και δε το βλεπω.Τεσπα.
Σημερα εγω με νευρα πολλα συνεχιζω τη διατροφη με τρελα.:P Στα ιδια η ζυγαρια (αλλα χεστηκα δε θα της περασει).
Πρωινο Τοστ με γαλοπουλα ντοματα τυρι
Δεκατιανο χυμος
Μεσημεριανο Κοτοπουλο με πιπεριες και μανιταρια, 1 πατατα ψητη, fanta zero
Απογευμα Γιαουρτι
Βραδυνο Ντοματοσαλατα με 1 κ.γ. λαδι

Αυτα!Περαστικα μας.

----------


## badgirl11

Καλημερες, γυρισα απο την δροσερη Αθηνα,
πιο πολυ ζεστη εχει στο νησι  :Big Grin: 
φιλεναδα ηταν δυσκολες μερες κ δεν ηθελα να σε βαρυνω με τα δικα μου, θα σε παρω συντομα να μαθω για το μπεμπε!

ηταν και διατροφικα δυσκολες μερες, εφαγα ο,τι υπηρχε για αλλη μια φορα.
παραδοξως εχθες χωρις να εχω ζυγιστει καταλαβα οτι δε παει αλλο κ εφαγα πιο μαζεμενα.
Παρολαυτα σημερα ειμαι 85.0 κιλα.
Οποτε κομμενες οι βλακειες κ η δηθεν συντηρηση στα 80+ κιλα.
Με βλεπω 90+ κιλα αν συνεχισω ετσι,
παλια που ημουν σταθερη στα 80 ετρωγα σωστα αλλα παραπανω.
Τωρα τρωω λαθος κ παραπανω.
Η κατασταση αυτη βεβαιως βεβαιως θα κοπει μαχαιρι.
Να χωρισω επειδη τρωει βλακειες δεν μπορω, μπορω ομως να τον αγνοω.

Ξανα λοιπον στον αγωνα, ελπιζω ναστε ολες καλα φιλια!

----------


## Constance

Welcome back bad.Ελπιζω να ειναι ολα υγρα αυτα και με 1-2 μερες διατροφη να παρουν την κατρακυλα.Καλη νεα αρχη με τη διατροφη σου.

----------


## badgirl11

μπα δεν ειναι υγρα αγαπη μου, μακαρι ναταν
τοσο καιρο σοκολατες κ ποσοτητες φαγητου δεν γινεται ναναι υγρα!
απλα τωρα το εδειξε κ η ζυγαρια.
Ξερεις ποτε πριν δεν ειχα κανει διαιτα, οποτε δεν ηξερα κ ποσο δυσκολο ειναι να μενεις στα ιδια κιλα.
Νομιζα αφου εμεινα 3 μηνες θαμενα για παντα. Τωρα ειδα 85 κ φρικαρα...

----------


## Constance

Μακαρι να ηταν ετσι bad, αλλιως δε θα χρειαζοταν η συντηρηση.Χεσε μεσα μωρε, μια ζωη πρεπει να προσεχουμε για να εχουμε, αυτη ειναι η αληθεια δυστυχως.

----------


## badgirl11

γιεπ,
κ καιρος να την δω καταματα.
Πολλες αληθειες μαζευτηκαν τελευταια κ σοκαριστηκα  :Big Grin:

----------


## irenevaladia

Μερικοί είμαστε ταγμένοι για τα δύσκολα.
ο καθένας στον τομέα του και στα ζόρια του.
Έχουμε όμως ένα κοινό!!!
Ποτέ δε το βάζουμε κάτω!!!
ΠΟΤΕ!!!
Και στα εύκολα πια ? βαριόμαστε και ρουτινιάζουμε?

----------


## brazil

Καλως ηρθες πισω badgirl και καλη αρχη παλι, μην απογοητευεσαι, ολα περνανε!

Irenevaladia, μου εδωσες την ιδεα να μετρησω ποσο νερο επινα μεσα στην ημερα και συνειδητοποιησα οτι επινα πολυ λιγο... λιγοτερο απο 1 λιτρο. Ετσι τωρα προσπαθω να πιεζω τον εαυτο μου να πινει 2 λιτρα και ελπιζω να ειναι καλυτερα!

Τα σημερινα μου:
Πρωι: Τοστ
Δεκατιανο: 1 μπανανα
Μεσημερι: Συκωτι, αγγουροντοματα, 1 φ. ψωμι
Απογευμα: 4 δαμασκηνα
Βραδυ: 1 γιαουρτι 2%, 2 κρακερς

----------


## Constance

brazil μου το νερακι βοηθαει αρκετα.Αυξησε το. :Smile:  H ζυγαρια ξεκολλησε καθολου;

----------


## brazil

Ναι costance μου, -400γρ μετα απο 1,5 εβδομαδα. Ελπιζω να μην χρειαστει αλλο τοσο για να την δω να κουνηθει παλι...  :Smile:

----------


## Constance

Μακαρι να παρει φορα τωρα. :Smile:

----------


## irenevaladia

Ναι ? το νεράκι είναι πάρα πολύ σημαντικό.
Εγώ γεμίζω 3 μπουκάλια λίτρου από το Jumbo το πρωί που πάω στο γραφείο και μέχρι να φύγω το μεσημέρι προσπαθώ να τα έχω πιεί ΟΛΑ?

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by irenevaladia_
>  
> Ναι ? το νεράκι είναι πάρα πολύ σημαντικό.
> Εγώ γεμίζω 3 μπουκάλια λίτρου από το Jumbo το πρωί που πάω στο γραφείο και μέχρι να φύγω το μεσημέρι προσπαθώ να τα έχω πιεί ΟΛΑ?


εγω στο γραφειο πινω 8 ποτηρια νερο κ1 ή 2 πρασινα τσαγια αλλα μιλαμε παω καθε μια ωρα τουαλετα!!!!!!

----------


## Loula83

εχω να δω την κοιλια μου τοσο πρησμένη πανω απο 1,5 μήνα.φαντασου να μην προσεχα κιολας! σήμερα σας το πα πως ειμαι η απολυτη γκρινιαρα?

----------


## granita_ed

καλα κ εγω που εχω δεν χωραει σπιτι γιατι τον ειχαμε για τον μπαμπα μου κ ειναι τεραστιος κ τον εχουμε στο μπαλκονι.κ βαριεμαι ΑΦΟΡΗΤΑ να βγω να κανω εξω.

----------


## Constance

Τα σημερινα μου τελικα επειδη δεν πηγα απο Starbucks λογω κουρασης (αυτη η ζεστη με εχει διαλυσει) ειναι:

Πρωινο 1 ρυζογκοφρετα με επικαλυψη γιαουρτι, 2 δαμασκηνακια
Δεκατιανο 1 κρεμα καραμελε Sweet & balance
Mεσημεριανο Μανιταρια με 1 κουταλι σουπας λαδι, 2 φετες γαλοπουλα, 2 φετες τυρι light και μετα 1 μπανανα
Aπογευμα Τιποτα
Bραδυνο Σαλατα, 1 ροδακινο και 1 δαχτυλακι ουζο
Αυτα. :Smile:

----------


## amalaki

εγω κανω 3-4 φορες την εδομαδα 15 λεπτα ασκησεις για κοιλιακους ή για ποδια...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by irenevaladia_
>  
> Καλημέρα κοριτσάκια μου!!!
> Μου λείψατε!!!
> Είχαμε την φαεινή ηδέα να αλλάζουμε το cenex σε cyta και έχουμε τελικά μείνει 1 εβδομάδα χωρίς δίκτυο και χωρίς τηλέφωνο.
> Οπότε για την ώρα ? μόνο από το γραφείο?
> Και θέλω να στείλω τις εξετάσεις στους γιατρούς και πρέπει να σκανάρω από το σπίτι και να στέλνω από το γραφείο ? τραλαλά!!!
> 
> Εχθές ήμασταν βολτούλα οπότε το μενού δεν ακολούθησε κάποιο πρόγραμμα ? ήταν λίγο από όλα?
> ...


πως τις καταπολεμας?
ευχομαι να πιανει παντα!
μου ελειψες πολυ κ ειχα ανησυχσει ελαφρως αλλα (οπως σιγουρα θα φανταστηκες)
εχασα το κινητο σου...
βασικα δε μου ελειψες εσυ καθολου, μη μας παρεξηγησει κ ο γιαννης σου,
το μωρο μου ελειψε χεχεχεχ
κανονισε απο τωρα κανουμε σχεδια για του χρονου να ρθουμε κατω με τον κολλητο του δικου μου γιαννη!  :Big Grin: 
εκτος κι αν ειναι εγγυος η φιλη μου κ δε μπορει (εχουν βαλει μπροστα για παιδι...)

----------


## rouli

λοιπον τελικα σημερα εφαγα

1 κουλουρι Θεσσ/νικης
1 μεριδα ντολμαδακια
3 βερικοκα
10 κερασια 
1 καλαμακι κοτοπουλο (γτ βγηκα και μετα πηγαμε για σουβλακι οποτε προτιμησα 1 καλαμακι κοτοπουλο)
10 κερασια

----------


## badgirl11

kala filenada δες ενα με την τζενιφερ λοπεζ εγγυο, θα γελασεις πολυ!

----------


## Constance

Aποψε εγινε κατι μαγικο μπορω να πω.Ειπα οτι κανω διατροφη σε φιλους μου.Κι εγω η ιδια δε το πιστευω!Το ειχαν δει οτι εχασα κιλα ηδη.Πηγαμε να φανε και λεω εγω,"δε θα φαω εχω κοψει το φαγητο μετα τις 8" και μου ειπανε μπραβο και τα σχετικα, και μπραβο που κρατιεμαι.Ενιωσα πολυ καλα και πλεον δεν εχω το ταμπου να πω οτι κανω διατροφη.Νιωθω καλυτερα με τον εαυτο μου μερα με τη μερα.Περιτο να πω οτι οταν ηρθε το φαγητο μου εσπασε τη μυτη, αλλα δε σκεφτηκα ουτε για μια στιγμη να φαω κι εγω.Πραγματικα δεν αξιζει.Αντε καλη νυχτα και σας ευχαριστω ολους, με εχετε βοηθησει πολυ (κι υστερα σου λενε οτι τα "γκρουπ θεραπυ" δε λειτουργουν)! :Wink:

----------


## badgirl11

γιατι ομως να μη φας αφου πηγατε να φατε δεν καταλαβαινω...
φυσικα κ αξιζει, το φαγητο ειναι ΚΑΙ ευχαριστηση,
απλα δεν χρειαζεται συχνα να γινεται αυτο.

σιγουρα ειναι μαγικο οτι αποφασισες κ ειπες για την διατροφη,
εμενα δε μου ειχε βγει ομως σε καλο αφου μου εσπασαν τα νευρα  :Big Grin:

----------


## irenevaladia

Καλημέρα!
Τι μου κάνετε;;;
Τα χθεσινά μου: 
*Έφαγα:* 
?	1 φρυγανιά
?	1 ποτήρι γάλα + 3-4 κ.σ. δημητριακά
?	1 φρυγανιά 
?	5 βερίκοκα
?	1 φρυγανιά
?	1 mini cream cracker 
?	1 βραστό αυγό
?	½ πατάτα βραστή + ½ κολοκυθάκι
?	2 φρυγανιές 
?	1 μικρό πιατάκι βλίτα 
*Ήπια:* 
?	Περίπου 2 λίτρα νερό 

* brazil* μπράβο για το νεράκι ? και εγώ τώρα με μεγάλο ζόρι πίνω 2 λίτρα. Αλλά που θα πάει ? φάση είναι και θα περάσει!
* rouli*  και εγώ στον ύπνο το έχω ρίξει για να γλυτώνω ότι μπορώ.
* amalaki* και εγώ το χτύπησα εχθές το αυγουλάκι μου το βραστό.
* granita*  μπράβο για το σκοινάκι!!! Και εγώ έκανα κάποτε αλλά πονούσαν οι γάμπες μου και τα παράτησα. Προσοχή κοριτσάκια να φοράτε πολύ καλά παπούτσια όταν κάνετε σκοινάκι.
* Constance* αχ αυτά τα Starbucks!!! Δε θα μου περάσει η φάση ? εκεί μέσα θα ξημεροβραδιάζομαι? χιχι
* badgirl11* αχ τι καλό τικεράκι!!! Για την καταπολέμηση των ναυτιών όταν είμαι νηστική τρώω μια φρυγανιά (φαίνεται κατά κόρον στο διαιτολόγιο μου!!!) και όταν είμαι φαγωμένη πίνω ½ ποτήρι νερό με &#188; κ.γ. μαγειρική σόδα και χυμό ½ λεμονιού. Είναι σαν να πίνεις σόδα λεμόνι και να την έχεις αφήσει να ξεθυμαίνει από το ανθρακικό. Πίνεται δηλαδή σχετικά άνετα αν είναι φυσικά και το νεράκι παγωμένο. Σήμερα θα δοκιμάσω και τα ξυνόμηλα. Λένε πως βοηθούν. Θα σου στείλω μήνυμα στο κινητό να με αποθηκεύσεις! Χαχαχα ? αχ αυτοί οι Γιάννηδες!!! Αχ τι διαβάζω!!!!!! Θα μου έρθετε!!!!! Μπράβο μπράβο!!! ʼντε σας περιμένω με αγωνία!!! Και εγώ μη νομίζεις θα σε επισκεφτώ ? ο κόσμος να χαλάσει!!! Τα μέρη σου μου έχουν μείνει αξέχαστα!!!
* Rouli* με τα γαλακτοκομικά δε τα πας καλά εεε; Κατά τα άλλα μια χαρά!!
* badgirl11* θα το ψάξω αυτό με την Λόπεζ! Αμέσως μάλιστα! 
* Constance* μπράβο για την δύναμή σου και την αντίσταση που πρόβαλες! Σου αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια! Συνέχισε έτσι!!!

----------


## badgirl11

katalaba θα πρεπει να δικτυωθειτε με κανενα εργοστασιο φρυγανιας αλλιως θα τον βαλεις μεσα τον ανθρωπο :P
πολυ χαιρομαι πολυ πολυ πολυ πολυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ υυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ υυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ υυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ υυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ υυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ υυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ υυυυυυυυυυυυυυ
αντε εσυ μου εμεινες για κινητρο
εξου κ το τικερακι!
τα υπολογισαμε κ λογω δουλειας βολευει να μεινω εγγυος μετα το πασχα...
βεβαια κανει ο ανθρωπος σχεδια κ ο θεος γελα, αλλα ας εχω αδυνατισει ως τοτε κ βλεπουμε!

----------


## irenevaladia

* badgirl11*  η ταινία λέγεται Back - Up Plan

σου εύχομαι να πέσεις μέσα στα σχέδια σου!!! Και πιο νωρίς να σκάσει μύτη ? δε μας πειράζει ? χιχι
Ναι πολύ φρυγανιά!!! 
Ξεκίνησα και κάτι κρακεράκια και βλέπουμε?

----------


## rouli

καλημερα!!!
σημερα εφαγα για πρωινο 1 ποτηρι γαλα με 1 κουλουρι θεσσ/νικης 
και για δεκατιανο 2 μπισκοτα digestive( τα κοκκινα π εχουν 100 θερμιδες)
το μεσημερι θα φαω μπιφτεκια ψητα με σαλατουλα
το απογευμα φραουλιτσες ή καρπουζι
και το βραδυ γιαουρτι με 1 φρουτο ή ομελετα με 3 ασπραδια, 1 κροκο, πιπεριες και μανιταρια

----------


## irenevaladia

* rouli*  μιαμ ? ωραίες ιδέες. Και εγώ έβγαλα μπριζολίτσες για σήμερα.

----------


## rouli

constance με τα γαλακτοκομικα δεν εχω ιδιαιτερο προβλημα απλα το καλοκαιρι δεν μπορω να πιω ζεστο γαλα και το κρυο δεν μου πολυαρεσει οποτε προτιμω τον χυμο συνηθως. προσπαθω να πινω γαλα τουλαχιστον 3 φορες την εβδομαδα αλλα δεν εχω προβλημα με το ασβεστιο γιατι τρωω πολλα γιαουρτακια. διαιτολογος μου εχει πει αν θελω να πινω και πρασινο τσαι αλλα δεν μπορω να το πιω πρωι πρωι :/

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by irenevaladia_
>  
> * badgirl11*  η ταινία λέγεται Back - Up Plan
> 
> σου εύχομαι να πέσεις μέσα στα σχέδια σου!!! Και πιο νωρίς να σκάσει μύτη ? δε μας πειράζει ? χιχι
> Ναι πολύ φρυγανιά!!! 
> Ξεκίνησα και κάτι κρακεράκια και βλέπουμε?


ναι αμα θες να σου δωσω κ λινκ να τη κατεβασεις αμα δω το γιαννη,
εκλεισε ο τρακερ που κατεβαζα μανιωδως κ τωρα κατεβαζει παρακαλω ο ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ απο σαιτ τσακ μπαμ!
κ κοκκορευεται κιολα :P

ναι κ νωριτερα να ρθει δεν τρεχει τιποτε, το θεμα ειναι να γεννησω χειμωνα κ να ειμαι εγγυος καλοκαιρι που εχω τοση βοηθεια.
στην αρχη φρικαρε η μανα μου με τα σχεδια μας, δεν γινεται λεει με τη δουλεια...
ομως προτιμω να υποφερω εγγυος παρα να γεννησω ηρεμη κ μετα να μη μπορω να εχω χρονο με το μωρο...

----------


## Constance

Starbucks cheesecake χωρις ζαχαρη!ΑΠΛΑ ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## koritsaki_ed

κοριτσια μου χθες μετα το γαλα με δημητριακα εφαγα και ενα τοστ για βραδυνο...ειμαι νυχτερινος τυπος διαβασματος ρε γμτ και δεν μπορουσα.. πεινουσα! τουλαχιστον ομως περασαν μετα 3 ωρες και μετα κοιμηθηκα. σε θερμιδες ημουν στις 1100.
σημερα
πρωι ενα κομματι κουβερτουρα(ειπαμε στην περιοδο θελω γλυκο!) 200
μεσημερι ομελετα φουρνιστη με 3 αυγα μανιταρια πιπερια ντοματα 300
αργοτερα θα παω για περπατημα με το αγορι στην παραλια!μαλλον θα πιω κανενα χυμο και λεω να εχω μαζι μου και μπαρ δημητριακων σε περιπτωση που με πιασει παλι ποθος για γλυκο

----------


## Constance

koritsaki καλα πας, μην ανησυχεις.Στην περιοδο ολες μας πιανει.Κι εγω σημερα το εφαγα το γλυκακι μου(2η μερα περιοδου).Καλο ειναι να μη στερεισαι καμια γευση.Καλα εκανες κι εφαγες κουβερτουρα και μαλιστα για πρωινο.Σουπερ επιλογη!

----------


## amalaki

koritsaki για την βολτα στη παραλια σε ζηλευω απιστευτα..οσο για την μπαρ δημητριακων θα κανεις πολυ καλα


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## dew

Αύριο πάμε εκδρομούλα για σ/κ, θα προσπαθήσω να προσέξω όσο μπορώ γιατί σήμερα τα έφαγα τα λιπαρά μου..
Καλό σαββατοκύριακο κορίτσια!!

----------


## Constance

Εγω ζηλευω και τη βολτα στην παραλια και την εκδρομουλα.
Καλα να περασετε κοριτσια μου!Καλο σ/κ dew μου. :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## koritsaki_ed

αχ κοριτσια...αν ξερατε την ψυχολογικη κατασταση στην οποια βρισκομαι δεν θα ζηλευατε καθολου...ωραια ειανι η βολτα στην παραλια, αλλα εγω την κανω κυριως γιατι με βοηθαει το παρπατημα στο να μην ποναω πολυ κατα την περιοδο...
και η επιλογη της κουβερτουας κονστανσ, μη νομιζεις, τυχαια! απλα ηταν το μονο που ειχε το ψυγειο μου εκτος απο νερο και μπριαμ. και μου ηταν αδυνατο να παω ως το σπουπερ μαρκετ για να ψωνισω κατι. αφου και για σερβιετες να φανταστειτε τον αδερφο μου εστειλα.ο οποιος ευτυχως ειναι πολυ προοδευτικος και δεν εχει κατι κολληματα που εχουν αλλοι αντρες....

----------


## koritsaki_ed

dew μου στην εκδρομουλα ριξτο στα ψητα ψαρια! και καλα θα περασεις και σιγουρα θα εχεις κερδος σε κιλακια!!κανε και καμια βουτια για μας!

----------


## Constance

koritsaki μου μακαρι να σου φτιαξει η διαθεση με τη βολτουλα.Η σοκολατα η μαυρη για πρωινο σου δινει πολυ ενεργεια.Και την προτιμαω κι εγω σε περιοδους διαιτας οταν ειμαι αδιαθετη. :Smile:

----------


## badgirl11

γεια σας κοριτσαρες, δεν προλαβαινω σας διαβασω, να δλωσω οτι αρχιζω σημερα διαιτα κ οχι χθες,
αφου βγηκαμε κ περασα σουπερ τελεια.
84.2 ακριβως ιδιο με χθες ευτυχως κ αρχιζω!
αυριο εχω διαιτολογο μου ελειψε!

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα κοριτσια μου.Σημερα σταθεροποιησα τη χασουρα τη χθεσινη και ειμαι χαρουμενη.

Πρωινο 
1 ποτηρι γαλα, 2 φρυγανιές, 1 κουταλακι μέλι 
Δεκατιανο 
3 δαμασκηνα, 1 βερυκοκο 
Μεσημεριανο 
Ψαρονεφρι με πιπεριες, ρυζι νερόβραστο, σαλατα αγγουροντοματα αλαδωτη, ροδακινο
Απογευματινο 
γρανίτα
Βραδυνό 
200 γρ μακαρονια ζωγραφος με λιγο Kerrygold light

----------


## mtsek85

αγαπητο μου ημερολογιο, αγαπητες μου φιλεναδες!!!!!!!!!!!

ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥς ΞΕΚΟΛΛΗΣΑ!!!!!!!!!!!

σημερα (ενδομαδιαιο ζυγισμα) στα 78,8!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! super!!!!!

και να πω κ το ακομα πιο super? πηγα χθες για ψωνια στο mall και πλεον μπαινω στα παντελονια των καταστηματων για στεκες!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (στις μπλουζες δεν ειχα θεμα, αλλα παντελονι ειχα χρονια να αγορασο απο τετοιο μαγαζι!)

νουμερακι για τα παντελονια του promod πχ στο 42!!!!!!!!!! τελεια!!

επισης!, χχθες φορεσα μετα απο 3μιση χρονια 2 καπρι που φυσικα δε μου εκαναν τοσο καιρο... απο τη χαρα μου τη μιση μερα φοραγα το ενα και την αλλη μιση το αλλο!!!!!!!!!!!!

ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη!!!

τελικα 1 ξερω... πως αν δοκιμαζω ανα 3 βδομαδες ολο κ κατι καινουργιο θα μπει!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

φιλακια πολλα πολλα!!!!!!! καλη μας συνεχεια!

----------


## Constance

Μtsek μπραβο κοριτσι μου!Φοβερη απωλεια.Συνεχισε ετσι.Και ναι σε αυτα τα μαγαζια εχει μεχρι 42 (σπανια το βρισκω σα νουμερο αλλα εχει).Αλλα πλεον κι εγω σε αυτα τα μαγαζια νομιζω αμα παω θα βρω ανετα ρουχα.Απλα περιμενω να χασω κι αλλα για να ψωνισω. :Smile:

----------


## amalaki

καλημερουδια σε ολες...-1 κιλο σημερα παρολο που εφαγα παγωτακι χθες το απογευμα γιατι δεν αντεξα κ για βραδινο εφαγα 2 μπισκοτακια (που εφτιαξε η αδερφη μου) βρωμης τα οποια ειναι τελεια..πηρα μεγαλη χαρα με το κιλο που εχασα κ συνεχιζω πολυ δυναμικα....τα σημερινα μου θα τα γραψω το βραδυ..


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Constance

Μπραβο amalaki! :Smile:

----------


## koralaki

πω δεν αδιαθετησα ακομα κ χω φρικαρει...

----------


## amalaki

καλησπερα κουκλες!!!πως ειστε?εγω χαθηκα λιγο λογω διαβασματων κ γενικα χαλια ειναι αυτες οι μερες..εβγαλα κ ερπη στα χειλη κ ξεφυγα κ λιγο απο το προγραμμα μου κ δεν εχασα κιλο αλλα τουλαχιστον δεν πηρα κιολας...εφαγα την παρασκευη πατατακια,ενα μικρο γλυκο,ηπια κοκα κολα αλλα τωρα προσπαθω παλι να ερθω στα ισια μου...τα χθεσινα μου:

πρωι:γαλα με δημητριακα
μεσημερι:1 μικρη μπριζολα,σαλατα κ λιγα μακαρονια με τυρι κρεμα φιλαδελφια
απογευμα:1 μπισκοτο βρωμης κ 1 μικρο γλυκο
βραδυ:3 μικρα τυροπιτακια που εφτιαξα μονη μου με 1 κουταλια λαδι στην ζυμη κ αλλη μια στο τηγανι



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## koralaki

θα περασουν οιχαλια μερες που θα παει!
πως εκανες τα τυροπιτακια? ωραια ιδεα!
αν κ εφαγα 2 τυροπιτες για πρωινο κ αναγουλιαζω...

----------


## amalaki

κοραλακι ακου...
βαζεις σε ενα μπολ αλευρι κ μια κουταλια του γλυκου μπεικιν παουτερ,λιγο αλατι,1 κουταλια της σουπας λαδι κ νερο κ το κανεις ζυμη κ σε ενα μπολ λιωνεις λιγο τυρι φετα κ βαζεις αν θες κ λιγο πιπερι για την γευση κ βαζεις σε αντικολλητικο τηγανι 1 κουταλια της σουπας λαδι κ τα ψηνεις...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Constance

Αmalaki πινε πολλα υγρα για την ερπη. :Smile: 
Εφτιαξα μπιφτεκι στο green pan.Απιστευτο τηγανι.χιχι!

----------


## xontrompizeli

> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> γεια σας κοριτσαρες, ειπα να κανω ενα πιο καλοκαιρινο νικ μηπως αλλαξει η διαθεση.


Μεγιά το νικ κοραλάκι!Εύχομαι να σου φέρει γούρι να φύγουν και τα υπόλοιπα κιλάκια!Όντως πολύ καλοκαιρινό...Ουφ χρειάζομαι διακοπές θα περάσει ο Ιούνιος και δε θα χω κάνει ούτε ένα μπάνιο..

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by xontrompizeli_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> γεια σας κοριτσαρες, ειπα να κανω ενα πιο καλοκαιρινο νικ μηπως αλλαξει η διαθεση.
> 
> 
> Μεγιά το νικ κοραλάκι!Εύχομαι να σου φέρει γούρι να φύγουν και τα υπόλοιπα κιλάκια!Όντως πολύ καλοκαιρινό...Ουφ χρειάζομαι διακοπές θα περάσει ο Ιούνιος και δε θα χω κάνει ούτε ένα μπάνιο..


bale και συ ενα καλοκαιρινο νικ κ θα κανουμε οτι ειμαστε σε καποια παραλια...
 :Big Grin: 
Κονστανς πολυ χαιρομαι που σου αρεσει, τα παντ αμπορεις να κανεις σαυτο.
Αμαλακι θα το δοκιμασω συντομα, αν κ ασχετη απο αυτα, καλυτερο απο τις τυροπιτες τις ετοιματζιδικες που εφαγα μπλιαχ

----------


## xontrompizeli

> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by xontrompizeli_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Το νικ θα το αλλάξω μια και καλή όταν θα γίνω μπιζελάκι...Αλλά τη διάθεση παραλίας την έχω σίγουρα!Τόσο που αύριο λέω να μη πάω στη δουλειά αλλά για ηλιοθεραπεία και μετά...θα ξυπνήσω.. :Big Grin:

----------


## koralaki

mpizeli μας περασε το κοριτσακι μας! πρεπει να το προλαβουμε!!! ξυπνα τωρα!!!!
εγω αρχιζω παρακινηθηκα περισσοτερο, εκτος απο την πρησμενη κοιλια μου!

----------


## xontrompizeli

ιιιιι...Πως?Που?Πότε?Μας έπιασε στον ύπνο δηλαδή!ʼντε τρέχουμε τώρα, τρέχουμε...
Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στο koritsaki!!

----------


## koralaki

χαχαχαχαχα τρεχουμε ναι!!!! μπα σε καλο μου, μου μπηκε καλα η δευτερα μια φορα κ αυτο χαρη σε σας!
ειναι ωραια ναχεις παρεα και στα κιλα!

----------


## xontrompizeli

> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> χαχαχαχαχα τρεχουμε ναι!!!! μπα σε καλο μου, μου μπηκε καλα η δευτερα μια φορα κ αυτο χαρη σε σας!
> ειναι ωραια ναχεις παρεα και στα κιλα!


Σίγουρα όλα είναι πιο ωραία με μια καλή παρέα!Ακόμη και τα κιλά..Οπότε με καλή διάθεση και σωστή διατροφή συνεχίζουμε δυναμικά.Θα σε φτάσουμε koritsaki!ʼντε καλή μας εβδομάδα!!

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα κι απο εδω.Σημερινο μενου:

Πρωινο Μια μεριδα sweet & balance σοκολατα (αρκετα καλη, ολοκληρη αμα τη φας εχει 420 θερμιδες, αλλα εγω εφαγα μονο τις 70:P) 
Δεκατιανο 1 vie της knor, 1 μπάρα δημητριακων
Μεσημεριανο Σπανακορυζο, 1 φετα μαυρο ψωμι, 1 κομματακι τυρι
Απογευμα Γιαουρτι
Bραδυνο 1 αραβικη πιτα με λαχανικα και λιγο τυρι

Αυτα. :Smile:

----------


## irenevaladia

Σήμερα θα φάω χυλοπίτες με τυράκι ? είναι από τα λίγα φαγητά που μπορώ να ανεχτώ?
Θα κάνω και κολοκυθοκεφτέδες αλλά δε ξέρω αν τα πάω καλά μαζί τους ? 
Καλή συνέχεια και καλές απώλειες κοριτσάκια!!!

----------


## koralaki

ελενη μονη κανεις διαιτα? περιεργο διαιτολογιο, μαρεσει!
οταν λες κεφτεδακια ποσα εννοεις? (απο περιεργεια)

Κοριτσια πηγα σχετικα καλα σημερα, ως τωρα.

~πρωι
τοστ, καφε με γαλατακι, 1 ποτ. χυμο
~ενδιαμεσο
1 ποτ. χυμο
~μεσημερι
3 καλαμακια κοτοπουλο (τα 2 ηταν 160 γρ.)
1 αλαδωτη πιτα
λιγη αγγουροντοματα αλαδωτη
δοκιμη απο την πατατοσαλατα κ τα φασολακια που εκανα
~απογευμα
καφε με γαλατακι

----------


## tidekpe

Σήμερα, δεν έχω φροντίσει για το τι θα φάω...έτσι κι αλλιώς...τσάμπα κόπος..μάλλον με παίρνει από κάτω, πάλι!

----------


## koralaki

βραζιλιανακι σου απαντησα στο αλλο τοπικ το πρωι
(το ξερω οτι το ειδες, ελπιζω να τρως νορμαλ σημερα ετσι?ασε την αφαγια!)
τιντε μου επισης στο αλλο τοπικ σου απαντησα.
Φιλεναδα καλα μωρο θα κανεις, εγω θα σε κυνηγω να τα μαθεις??
θα σε φαω!!!




> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> ντουγρου για τα 80
> α σιχτιρ
> λοιπον διαιτα με ντοματες, στο περιπου κ ο,τι γινει!
> ο,τι εφαγα εφαγα
> 
> σημερινο μενου
> 1 ποτηρι γαλα πρασινο σε λιγο
> + τον καφε μου
> κ αργοτερα 2 κρακερ ολικης


ειδα 84.2 το πρωι γιαυτο φρικαρα, 
τωρα νιωθω πιο ηρεμη κ αρχισα την ντοματο διαιτα

~πρωι
1/2 κουτι γαλα πρ.(250 μλ)
~ενδιαμεσο
2 κρισπις ολικης αλ.
~μεσημερι
2 φιλετα κοτοπουλο με μουσταρδοσως
αρκετη ντοματοσαλατα κ ντοματινια
~απογευμα
προ δουλειας σε λιγο
1 γιαουρτι 0% αλα παγωτο
~βραδυ
το αργοτερο 9
1 αυγο βραστο
ντοματοσαλατα οση θελω
1 φετα ψωμι σικαλεως

μετα νηστεια μεχρι αυριο το πρωι,
αν δε πεινω το πρωι θα κανω κ ΙΦ νηστεια με το να παρω πρωινο στις 12...
αν δε παω 80 κιλα να μη με λενε BAD!
α στο καλο μου πια,
ειπα να προσεχω 2-3 μερες τωρα χωρις διαιτα κπαιρνω βαρος παλι!
ε θα τα χασω να τελειωνω!

----------


## koralaki

ωχ αυριο αγγουρι η διαιτα,
δηλαδη με ντοματες ειναι αλλα δεν ειχα δει οτι γινεται τοσο δυσκολη τη δευτερη μερα. ουφ.

----------


## brazil

> _Originally posted by brazil_
> Καλημερα... χθες εφαγα το βραδυ σε ενα μεξικανικο... και φυσικα εφαγα πολυ παραπανω θερμιδες απο το γιαουρτακι που μου αναλογουσε... Και σημερα ξυπνησα με 1 κιλο πανω... 79 δηλαδη. Λεω να φαω σημερα ολη μερα γιαουρτακια και φρουτα μηπως και γυρισω πισω εκει που ημουν. Αχ, γιατι να μην τολμαω να βγω κι εγω εξω σαν τους αλλους??? Τι αμαρτιες πληρωνω!!!


Τελικα ακολουθω κανονικα την διατροφη μου
Πρωι: Γαλα με δημητριακα
Μεσημερι: Μπαμιες με 70γρ τυρι μιλνερ και 1 μικρη αραβικη πιτε
Απογευμα: 1 ροδακινο
Βραδυ: 1 γιαουρτι 2% με 2 κρακερς ολικης

Ελπιζω να δω αυριο παλι 77,8.

----------


## amalaki

καλησπερα κοριτσαρες μου...
πολυ κουραστικη μερα σημερα αλλα κ ευχαριστη ταυτοχρονα αφου περασα στα ενδοσχολικα κ θα κανω ησυχο καλοκαιρι..!!!!!!χθες για βραδινο εφαγα πεπονι κ σημερα:

πρωι:τσουρεκι με σοκολατα
μεσημερι:πατατες στο φουρνο σαν τηγανιτες με 1 κουταλια λαδι,1 αυγο τηγανιτο με 1 κουταλια λαδι,μιση φετα ψωμι κ ντοματα
απογευματινο δεν εφαγα...

αα κ να σημειωσω οτι περπαταγα 3 ωρες σημερα συνεχομενα χωρις να κατσω κ οτι ηπια αρκετο νερο κ μια σοδα το μεσημερι..



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## MKEH78

ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 
08:00 Γάλα + 30γρ. κορν φλέικς (230)
15:00 150γρ. γαλοπούλα τηγανιτή + σαλάτα + 2 παξιμάδια(~570)
20:00 3κ.γ. κρέμα καραμελέ+2 πουράκια + 1χούφτα ποπ κορν (~200)
21:00 1 σαλάτα (150)
00:00 55ποπ κορν=10γρ.(50)
Σύνολο????????????.1200θερμίδες

----------


## koralaki

Η αυριανη μερα θαναι ενα μαρτυριο διατροφικο κ μη.
Τη διαιτα μου δε θα τη χαλασω αυτη τη φορα παροτι θα φαμε μαλλον εξω,
θα φαω εκει σαλατα κ μετα σπιτι κανονικο γευμα!

αυριο το μενου θαναι πολυ λιτο δυστηχως,
αν κ παιζει να κανω της μεθαυριανης μερας,
(λετε να πειραξει την κυρια τερκεσιδου που εγραψε το βιβλιο?)  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: : :Big Grin: 

Αυριο:
~πρωι
1 ποτ γαλα πρ. + 3 κ. ολ μπραν
~μεσημερι κ βραδυ
ντοματες κ κολοκυθακια βραστα
2 φετες τυρι, μια φετα ψωμι
~απογευμα
φρουτο ή γιαουρτι

μεθαυριο εχω ψαρι στο μενου, παιζει να αντιστρεψω τις μερες.

Σημερα πηγα πολυ καλα με τις εξης ατασθαλιες:
αντι για γιαουρτι σκετο εβαλα καρυδια κ μελι (το απογευμα)
αντι για ενα αυγο βραστο εφαγα 2
κ αντι για ψωμι ολικης εφαγα φουρνου με προζυμι
Γενικα θεωρω οτι ειναι υποθερμιδικη κ αυξανω οσο μπορω τις θερμιδες ωστε νανταποκρινεται στην πεινα μου.
(οχι τη συναισθηματικη :P)

----------


## rouli

καλησπερα!
λοιπον, σημερα εφαγα τον αμπακο, συν:

1 ποτηρι γαλα με δημητριακα
ομελετα με κολοκυθακια
3-4 κομματακια κρασατο συκωτι
1 μεγαααλο πιατο καρπουζι
γιαουρτι (χυμα 2%, παραπανω απο μια μεριδα) με 2 κουταλιες μελι και δημητριακα(2 μεριδες)
4 μπισκοτα digestive (65 kcal/1)
1 ζελε με φρουτο μεσα
καρπουζι


τουλαχιστον, εκανα 1 ωρα προπονηση σημερα
νερακι εχω πιει γυρω στα 7 ποτηρια νερο.


αυριο ελπιζω να κανω σωστα τη διαιτα....

----------


## amalaki

βραδινο 2 φετες ψωμι με τυρι κρεμα κ γαλοπουλα κ 2 κουταλιες της σουπας παγωτο

καληνυχτα...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## xazomanoulaaa

> _Originally posted by amalaki_
> βραδινο 2 φετες ψωμι με τυρι κρεμα κ γαλοπουλα κ 2 κουταλιες της σουπας παγωτο
> 
> καληνυχτα...
> 
> και εγώ είμαι λάτρης της κρέμας-τυριού και της γαλοπούλας!!!
> καληνύχτα!
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## amalaki

κ εμενα μου αρεσει πολυ....

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## xazomanoulaaa

Αλλά τα 200γραμ που περιέχει το κουτί είναι πολύ λίγα!!!

----------


## amalaki

ποιο παιρνεις?

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## xazomanoulaaa

Το Philadelphia light.Εσύ?

----------


## amalaki

κ εγω το ιδιο....ξερεις τι να κανεις?να το βαζεις μεσα σε κρουασαν βουτυρου με γαλοπουλα..ειναι τελειο..δοκιμασε το μια φορα κ θα με θυμηθεις....

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## nera

Καλημέρα!

7:00 
δημητριακά με γάλα (στηρίζω ολόκληρη βιομηχανία πλέον)
11:00
μισό κουλούρι ολικής
14:00
μακαρόνια με σάλτσα λαχανικών
18:00
2 νεκταρίνια
22:00
δημητριακά με γάλα και ένα φρούτο

Καλή εβδομάδα!

----------


## brazil

Σημερα εφτασα ακριβως στο μεσον της διαδρομης... 8 κιλα εχασα, αλλα 8 κιλα θελω να χασω... Ευχαριστημενη μεχρι στιγμης απο τον εαυτο μου, αισιοδοξη για την συνεχεια...

----------


## granita_ed

μπράβο βραζιλιάνα!εκανες ήδη τον μισό δρόμο!αρα μπορεις κ τον υπόλοιπο!εγω ετσι σκεφτομαι και παίρνω κουράγιο!

----------


## brazil

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!! Ναι ετσι ακριβως σκεφτομαι κι εγω... μπορει να μου παρει λιγο χρονο, αλλα θα τα καταφερω!

----------


## granita_ed

καλύτερα λίγο πιο αργά απ οτι νόμιζες παρα ποτε!κ εγω οπως τα υπολόγιζα θα πρεπε να χω τελειώσει αλλά τι να κανω!

----------


## koralaki

παιδια μη στεναχωριεστε πραγματικα ολα στο μυλαο μας ειναι,
ο διαιτολογος μου λεει ρε συ τοσα κιλα εχασες, σκεψου οτι εκανες ενα καλο μεγαλο διαλειμμα,
τωρα καιρος να επανελθεις να χασεις τα κιλα να τελειωνεις.
ολα στο μυαλο ειναι, ναι το σωμα θυμαται πως ειμασταν κ κολλαει σε συμπεριφορες κ κιλα του παρελθοντος 
αυτο δε σημαινει οτι αμα δεν τρεφομαστε σωστα δε θα χασουμε τα κιλα!
1 κιλο τη βδομαδα μια χαρα ειναι!
γρανιτα για σενα πολυ πιο λιγο, εισαι τοσο λιγα κιλα...

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by nera_
> Καλημέρα!
> 
> 7:00 
> δημητριακά με γάλα (στηρίζω ολόκληρη βιομηχανία πλέον)
> 11:00
> μισό κουλούρι ολικής
> 14:00
> μακαρόνια με σάλτσα λαχανικών
> ...


καλη εβδομαδα νερα!
μηπως εχεις πολλους υδατανθρακες?
ταδημητριακα δεν κανουν κ τοσο καλο...οσο διαφημιζουν!

----------


## nera

Τα πρωινά είναι στάνταρ,τα βραδινά αλλάζουν.Έχω κι εναλλακτικές για βραδινό.
Σαλάτα με τόνο,σαλάτα με 1 τοστ, Γιαούρτι με φρούτα και 2 φρυγανιές.
Ανάλογα τη διάθεση πάει.Η απώλεια είναι μια χαρά,όταν την τηρώ κατά γράμμα...
2 κιλά ανά εβδομάδα είναι καλά σε αυτή τη φάση,ε;

----------


## mtsek85

καλημερα σε ολους και καλη εβδομαδα!

σημερα εχω να δηλωσω τα εξης:
χθες με μισο πιατο φρικασε και εσκασα... κακο σημαδι αυτο... σκεφτομαι πως οταν γινω καλα και μπω ξανα σε διατροφη, θα παρω πισω ποοοολλα κιλα...

σνιφ..

σημερα σταθερα στα 77 και για την ωρα με χαροποιει πολυ το νουμερακι αυτο!!!!
την αλλη Δευτερα εχω διαιτολογο... να δουμε τι θα μου η διαιτολογος μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

το μονο κακο ειναι πως η φωνη μου δεν εχει επανελθει μετα το χειρουργειο... ποσο θα κρατησει αυτο??? αρχιζει να με φρικαρει!

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by nera_
> Τα πρωινά είναι στάνταρ,τα βραδινά αλλάζουν.Έχω κι εναλλακτικές για βραδινό.
> Σαλάτα με τόνο,σαλάτα με 1 τοστ, Γιαούρτι με φρούτα και 2 φρυγανιές.
> Ανάλογα τη διάθεση πάει.Η απώλεια είναι μια χαρά,όταν την τηρώ κατά γράμμα...
> 2 κιλά ανά εβδομάδα είναι καλά σε αυτή τη φάση,ε;


εξαρταται ποσα κιλα εισαι?
ειναι διαιτα διαιτολογου δηλαδη>? κακως σου συστηνει κορνφλεικς να του πεις!
μηπως εννοει κατι αλλο με το δημητριακα που λεει? ρωτα τον...

ΥΓ τωρα ειδα ποσα κιλα εισαι, τωρα στην αρχη θα χανεις πανω απο 1 κιλο...

----------


## koralaki

μτσεκ καλο αυτο θα κλεισει το στομαχι σου κ θα σου βαζει λιγοτερα στη διαιτα 
αλλα θα μπορεις να ανταπεξελθεις ευκολοτερα!
μη ξεχνας οτι οσο πεφτουν τα κιλα θα πρεπει ετσι κι αλλιως να σου βαζει λιγοτερα να τρως...
με το καλο να επανελθει η φωνη...

----------


## nera

106 είμαι και ναι είναι δίαιτα διαιτολόγου.Χρειάζομαι κάποιον να με ελέγχει,οπότε πηγαίνω κάθε εβδομάδα.Αλλιώς δεν...Τι να σου πω δεν ξέρω,με βολεύει για την ώρα.Αν τα σιχαθώ,θα τα ελαττώσω

----------


## granita_ed

απ οσο ξερω ολοι οι διαιτολογοι βαζουν κορν φλεικς παντως.

----------


## nera

ειδικά τα ολικής άλεσης που έχουν και πιο πολλές φυτικές ίνες

----------


## mtsek85

την παρουσα φαση κοραλακι μου, ειχα διατροφη με 1600 θερμιδες και εχανα 1 κιλο τη βδομαδα....
τωρα που τρωω μεσα στη μερα 500 με 600 τι θα μου γραψει σα διαιτα???????????

----------


## granita_ed

καλημερα!σημερα γυρισα απο 4μερο κ δε νομιζω να κανω διατροφη γιατι ειμαι ακομα επηρεασμενη απο το κλιμα των διακοπων!απο αυριο θα επανελθω σιγουρα!

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα κι απο μενα παιδια.Εχω φαει ενα κολληματακι στα κιλα μου.Εχω και καθηστερηση περιοδου εδω και πολλες μερες.Συνεχιζω βεβαια τη διατροφη μου κανονικα, χωρις παρασπονδιες.Ελπιζω να αδιαθετησω συντομα.Να ειστε καλα θα επανελθω συντομα.Φιλια σε ολους. :Smile:

----------


## koralaki

:* μην περιμενεις κ πολλα απο την περιοδο σου...λογω στεναχωριας.
κ μενα μου "χαλασε" κ ηρθε πολυ νωριτερα...

----------


## Constance

koralaki στανταρ.Φοβαμαι οτι θα εχω πολυ καθυστερηση.Ελπιζω μονο να μην τρεχω στους γιατρους.Εδω με σκετη διαιτα παλια ειχα καθυστερησεις.Τωρα γυρευε...

----------


## granita_ed

το βασικο ειναι να μην αγχωνομαστε οτι δεν ερχεται.καθε φορα που αργει λιγο αγχωνομαι κ αργει περισσοτερο.ενω οταν δεν το σκεφτομαι ειναι παντα εκει κυρια στην ωρα της!

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> koralaki στανταρ.Φοβαμαι οτι θα εχω πολυ καθυστερηση.Ελπιζω μονο να μην τρεχω στους γιατρους.Εδω με σκετη διαιτα παλια ειχα καθυστερησεις.Τωρα γυρευε...


λογικο βρε αγαπη μου ολα λογικα ειναι αυτη την περιοδο...
να μη σε προβληματιζουν αυτα,
θα ερθουν ολα στην ωρα τους...μονο υπομονη μπορεις να κανεις,
οσο για τη διατροφη σου εισαι αξιεπαινη,
θαταν πολυ περηφανος που εχεις τετοιο τσαμπουκα κ δεν αφησες τον εαυτο σου!

----------


## d3w

Καλησπέρα κορίτσια!
Μόνιμη κάτοικος της πρωτεύουσας πλέον (ακόμα δε το έχω χωνέψει..) και κλέφτρα ίντερνετ από το σπιτονοικοκύρη (με την άδεια του :P )προσπαθώ να συνεχίσω κανονικά τη διατροφή μου..
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι τις τελευταίες μέρες τρώω πολύ λίγο και τρέχω πάρα πολύ αλλά δεν έχω και επιλογή.. Προσπαθώ να μπω σε ένα πρόγραμμα και είναι λίγο δύσκολα τα πράγματα από όλες τις πλευρές.
Ουφ αυτά από εμένα.. θα προσπαθήσω να βρω ένα φαρμακείο να ζυγιστώ και ελπίζω να με δείξει διψήφιο γιατί πρώτη φορά νοιώθω ότι πραγματικά το αξίζω να το δω..
Θα μπαίνω να σας βλέπω τώρα που έχω ίντερνετ και όταν όλα μπουν σε μία σειρά θα ξανααρχίσω ΄να γράφω και πάλι.
Φιλάκια σε όλες!

----------


## espoir72

13/7/2010

Πρωί: 2 δαμάσκηνα, πεπόνι, καφές (200)
Πιο μετά: -
Μεσημέρι: φακές, φέτα 80 γρ, ψωμί 100 γρ, 3 ελιές, αγγουράκι, καφές (580)
Απόγευμα: μπανάνα (90)
Βράδυ: φιστίκια, φρούτα (400)

Σύνολο θερμίδων: 1370
Νερό οκ
Γυμναστήριο όχι αλλά περπάτησα 2 ώρες

----------


## koralaki

φιλια κουκλα μπραβο, υπομονη...εχει κ ζεστη ρε γμτ.
δε μπορω οταν ιδρωνω εκτος γυμναστηριου μου τη δινει αφανταστα...

----------


## koralaki

*forgetful* τελικα κανω την διαιτα south beach αν θες ελα απο εκει, οχι την ατκινς που λεγαμε.
δεν θυμαμαι εδω το συζητουσαμε? ελπιζω να δεις το μηνυμα.
ειναι η διαιτα που εψαχνα, περιορισμενων υδατανθρακων, join us!

----------


## nera

πρωί
δημητριακά με γάλα
δεκατιανό
τοστ με κασέρι
μεσημέρι
1 ποτήρι χυμό πορτοκάλι
απόγευμα
φιλέτο ψαριού στη σχάρα με σαλάτα
βράδυ
φρουτοχυμός στο μίξερ
(2 βερύκοκα+1 νεκταρίνι+μισή φέτα πεπόνι+μισό ποτήρι χυμό πορτοκάλι)

Παρ'όλα αυτά,είμαι στα ίδια κιλά με προχθές...

----------


## irenevaladia

καλημέρα σε όλους!!!!!!!!!!
Εχθές ξεκίνησα με 
-	Γάλα με δημητριακά
-	1 ταρτάκι 
-	1 κρακεράκι mini 
-	½ πιάτο πατάτες τηγανητές φούρνου με τυράκι τριμμένο (http://www.sintagespareas.gr/sintage...s-tipseis.html )
-	½ μανταρινάκι (γλυκό κουταλιού) 
-	1 πολύ μικρό κομματάκι μουσακά + λίγη φέτα
-	1 αγγουράκι με λίγο λαδόξυδο + 1 κρίθινο παξιμαδάκι
-	1 φρυγανιά 
-	Λίγο πεπόνι

----------


## forgetful

> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> *forgetful* τελικα κανω την διαιτα south beach αν θες ελα απο εκει, οχι την ατκινς που λεγαμε.
> δεν θυμαμαι εδω το συζητουσαμε? ελπιζω να δεις το μηνυμα.
> ειναι η διαιτα που εψαχνα, περιορισμενων υδατανθρακων, join us!


koralaki μου μολις σας διαβαζα για τη south beach, λεω να σας ακολουθησω, επειδη ομως δεν εχω χρονο να το ψαξω και πολυ σκεφτομουνα να ακολουθω στο περιπου τα δικα σας διαιτολογια! Οποτε βαλτε με και μενα σ αυτους που η μονη παραλια που θα δουν αυτο το καλοκαιρι θα ειναι η south beach!

----------


## MKEH78

Γεια σας. Επανήλθα και εγώ.
Είμαι καλά και σταθερή. Πιστεύω σε 2-3 βδομάδες να πιάσω και το στόχο μου.
Ο άντρας μου, μου πείρε και το Wii της Nintendo
Οπότε κάνω κάθε μέρα πλέον αεροβική αλλά και ζυγίζομαι εκεί , δείχνει και το BMI.
Τα σημερινά μου λοιπόν??
(Στο Wii =67.100kg / ΒΜΙ=27.22) (Στην ψηφιακή= 66.800 kg) 
08:30 1π. γάλα 
15:00 χόρτα + ντομάτες με αυγά + 1φ. ψωμί ολικής 
18:00 300γρ. καρπούζι 
20:30 ντοματοσαλάτα

----------


## MKEH78

Constance μου και koralaki πολλά πολλά φιλάκια.....

----------


## Constance

Tα ζωγραφος ειναι ωραιοτατα.Απλα ζυγιζε τις μεριδες σου.Η penelope μου τα προτεινε. :Smile: 
4 μηνες για την ακριβεια θα κλεισω σε μια εβδομαδα.

----------


## badgirl11

oy δεν τα εκανα ειχαν τρελο χρονο βρασιματος...
εκανα τα απλα ολικης δεν ηταν ασχημα, αλλα εψαχνα κατι καλυτερο.



Ολα τα γευματα οκ μεχρι το μεσημεριανο,
δεν πηγα γυμναστηριο λογω...χαμενου χρονου σε δουλειες,
οποτε τελευταιο γευμα 5+
σταματαω να τρωω εδω γιατι τιγκαρα σοτυς υδατανθρακες (μισο πακετο μακαρονια στις 3 + γλυκο τωρα)
κ εχω σκασει.
αν τυχον πεινασω το βραδυ 2 γιαουρτια με ο,τι μου εχει ο διαιτολογος...
τα φρουτα παλι δεν εχω διαθεση να τα φαω...

----------


## badgirl11

τελικα τωρα πεινασα κ πηρα κανονικο βραδυνο,

αγγουροντοματα με ελαιολαδο
μελιτζανοσαλατα
2-3 ελιες
1/2 κεσε κοττατζ
1 τριγωνο τυρακι
2 φ. πολυσπορο
βουτυρο κ μαρμελαδα

σημερα ηταν καλη μερα, δεν μπορω απο κει που ετρωγα τον αγλεουρα να περιμενω να πεσω σε παλιες ποσοτητες, θαταν ουτοπικο.
αλλωστε ταχε κ το διαιτολογιο μου μεσα περιπου οσα εφαγα
οχι ομως για τις 12 το βραδυ...
επισης δεν εφαγα φρουτα παλι σημερα,
απο αυριο καλυτερα!
α κ απο αυριο θα προσπαθησω οχι γλυκο

----------


## badgirl11

ΑΔΗΦΑΓΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ

* ΕΠΑΝΑΛΑΜΒΑΝΟΜΕΝΑ ΕΠΕΙΣΟΔΙΑ ΥΠΕΡΦΑΓΙΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΠΟΣΟΤΗΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΣΗΣ ΤΡΟΦΗΣ ΣΕ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΟ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΟ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ, Π.Χ. ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ 2-3 ΩΡΕΣ. ΣΥΝΟΔΕΥΟΝΤΑΙ ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΣΘΗΣΗ ΑΠΩΛΕΙΑΣ ΕΛΕΓΧΟΥ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΒΟΥΛΙΜΙΚΟΥ ΕΠΕΙΣΟΔΙΟΥ, Π.Χ. ΤΟ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΡΩΕΙ Η ΝΑ ΕΛΕΓΞΕΙ ΠΟΣΟ ΤΡΩΕΙ.

1. ΤΑ ΥΠΕΡΦΑΓΙΚΑ Ή ΒΟΥΛΙΜΙΚΑ ΕΠΕΙΣΟΔΙΑ ΣΥΝΟΔΕΥΟΝΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ ΤΡΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΕΣ:

* ΤΡΩΕΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ.
* ΤΡΩΕΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΝΟΙΩΣΕΙ ΑΒΟΛΑ ΓΕΜΑΤΟΣ/Η.
* ΤΡΩΕΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΕΣ ΠΟΣΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΦΑΓΗΤΟΥ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΝΑΕΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ.
* ΤΡΩΕΙ ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ ΜΟΝΟΣ/Η ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΕΤΑΙ ΝΤΡΟΠΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΜΗΧΑΝΙΑ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΠΟΣΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΝΕΙ.
* ΝΟΙΩΘΕΙ ΑΗΔΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΤΟΥ, ΘΛΙΨΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ ΕΝΟΧΗ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΘΕ ΒΟΥΛΙΜΙΚΟ.

2. ΠΟΛΥ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΣΕ ΟΤΙ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΕΡΦΑΓΙΑ.

3. ΤΑ ΒΟΥΛΙΜΙΚΑ ΕΠΕΙΣΟΔΙΑ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΤΑ ΜΕΣΟ ΟΡΟ ΤΟ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ 2 ΗΜΕΡΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΓΙΑ 6 ΜΗΝΕΣ.

4. ΤΑ ΒΟΥΛΙΜΙΚΑ ΕΠΕΙΣΟΔΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΣΥΝΟΔΕΥΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΕΤΟΥΣ, ΚΑΘΑΡΤΙΚΑ, ΑΥΣΤΗΡΕΣ ΔΙΑΙΤΕΣ, ΥΠΕΡΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΙΚΗ, ΔΙΟΥΡΗΤΙΚΑ, ΧΑΠΙΑ ΔΙΑΙΤΗΣ.

απο εδω http://hcfed.gr/index.php?option=com...=141&Itemid=75
ελληνικο κενττρο διατροφικων διαταραχων! τα ειδη της βουλιμιας

----------


## sanelaki

Αυτο ηταν..παμε σοβαρα απο αυριο πρωι πρωι.8α στραφω για μια εβδομαδα τουλαχιστον στα ψητα για να επιστρεψω στο 66 μου και μετα παμε γερα για αλλα 5..ειναι στοχος μεχρι το τελος αυγουστου να δω 62..ξερω δυσκολο αλλα οχι ακατορθωτο. πει8αρχια θελει μονο
θα κανονισω να φτιαξω παλι τα νερα μου γιατι τα εχω καταργησει σχεδον και πρωινο το γιαουρτι μου με τα κορνφλειξ, ενδιαμεσο 1 ροδακινο η βερικοκα μετα το ψητο με σαλατα η σουπα , μετα παλι φρουτο και βραδυ γιαουρτι παλι..
γυμναστικη καθε μερα ειτε μπανιο ειτε τρεξιμο ειτε και τα δυο και ασκησεις στο στρωματακι σπιτι.
αυριο θα κανω μια προσπα8εια για φρουτοθεραπειαα αλλα θα δειξει γιατι θα ειμαι σε ταξιδι. αυτη ειναι η μεγαλη δοκιμασια καθως 8α ειμαι στην ατρα με το αγορι μου που μονο τοτε δεν μπορω να συγκρατηθω.. ευχηθειτε μου καλη επιτυχια,... πηνελοπη και ελενη φυλαχτειτε...ερχομαι!!! κονστανσ...παραβγαινουμε μεχρι την γωνια?/
φιλακια σε ολες..

----------


## sanelaki

ωστε περσι ημουν οντως βουλιμικη...τοοοσο καλα!!

----------


## Constance

Πρωινο Γαλα, μπαρα δημητριακων
Δεκατιανο Τοστ(γαλοπουλα τυρι)
Μεσημεριανο Μπιφτεκι, σαλατα
Απογευμα Γιαουρτι
Βραδυνο Σαλατα

----------


## irenevaladia

καλημέρα σε όοοοοολες τις κουκλίτσες!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## papa_justify

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by papa_justify_
> ΤΡΙΑ ΣΕΤ από ΕΞΙ;;; Έμεινα! :-Ο
> 
> 
> με σταυρωμένα πόδια όχι κανονικούς.εσύ παραπάνω κάνεις αφού καλέ!


Κάνω παραπάνω ΤΩΡΑ, όχι όταν πρωτοάρχισα! Εσύ είσαι φαινόμενον λέμε!

Καλά, δεν σου είπα, χθες πήγα για αγορά αντιηλιακού και διαφόρων καλλυντικώνανε και, από τη χαρά μου, όταν επέστρεψα έκανα και μισή ώρα ποδήλατο παρά το γεγονός ότι είχα ρεπό από τη γυμναστική. Πρωτοφανές για μένα που είμαι της λούφας γενικώς στη ζωή. Πρέπει να οφείλεται στην καλή επιρροή του φόρουμ  :Wink:

----------


## papa_justify

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> τωρα ξερω οτι μπορω, κ αυτο ειναι μεγαλο ατου.
> κ οταν ξερεις οτι μπορεις δεν καταδεχεσαι να μη το κανεις!


Όλα τα μπορείς και φαίνεται από το στιλ που γράφεις και μόνο. Ένας άνθρωπος με χιούμορ, ευαισθησία και οξυδέρκεια δεν χρειάζεται πολλά περισσότερα για να πορευτεί προς τα εκεί που επιθυμεί.

----------


## bouliana

> _Originally posted by papa_justify_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ναι κοπελιά αλλά έχει πάνω από δυο μήνες που κάνω bench και επίσης βαράκια για τα χέρια και πους απσ στον τοίχο.
επίσης έπαθα κατάθλιψη που ήταν κλειστό το φόρουμ,ήταν η πρώτη φορά που έβαλα πάνω από 2000 θερμίδες καθημερινή μετά από τόσο καιρό.

----------


## papa_justify

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> ναι κοπελιά αλλά έχει πάνω από δυο μήνες που κάνω bench και επίσης βαράκια για τα χέρια και πους απσ στον τοίχο.
> επίσης έπαθα κατάθλιψη που ήταν κλειστό το φόρουμ,ήταν η πρώτη φορά που έβαλα πάνω από 2000 θερμίδες καθημερινή μετά από τόσο καιρό.


Ξέρεις ότι δεν έχει σημασία τι έκανες προχθές αλλά τι θα κάνεις σήμερα, και ότι όταν το σήμερα θα έχει γίνει χθες, πάλι δεν θα έχει σημασία τι έκανες τότε. Σήμερα, σήμερα και πάλι σήμερα, μόνο αυτό έχει σημασία για μας.

Αλλά μου βάζεις ιδέες! Λες να έχω πάθει φορουμοεξάρτηση και να μη μπορώ χωρίς φόρουμ στας διακοπάς;;; Είμαι κατά της τηλεόρασης και του ιντερνετίου στας διακοπάς, λες να παραβιάσω φέτος τη διακοπική ηθική μου;;;

----------


## sanelaki

ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ξεκινησε η μερα ασχημα με 68,6.τελικα τα πηρα τα 2 κιλα... δεν ηταν υγρα. απο εδω και περα να δουμε τι θα γινει.. ξεκινησα τη μερα μου με πεπονακι και φραπε.. εχουμε και ταξιδακι σημερα.. για να δουμε!!!

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by sanelaki_
> ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ξεκινησε η μερα ασχημα με 68,6.τελικα τα πηρα τα 2 κιλα... δεν ηταν υγρα. απο εδω και περα να δουμε τι θα γινει.. ξεκινησα τη μερα μου με πεπονακι και φραπε.. εχουμε και ταξιδακι σημερα.. για να δουμε!!!


sanelaki μου πας διακοπουλες?Αντε καλα να περασεις. :Smile:

----------


## bouliana

ουχί να μην την παραβιάσης,απόλα χρειαζόμαστε διακοπές ακόμα και απτο γρουπις θέραπι! ακόμα και από την γυμναστική που λέει ο λόγος, αν κ καλό είναι πάλι να κάνουμε ΄΄αλλα πράματα που μας κρατούν σε φόρμα,κολύμπι περπάτημα,σεξ ,χορό ,κτλ κτλ και όχι όλη την ώρα ξαπλωστροθεραπεία που κάνω εγώ το καλοκαίρι και ταβανοθεραπεία το χειμώνα!

----------


## sasa14

εμένα απο το αιρ εδώ με έχει πιάσει τέτοια ψύξη που έχω και μαντήλι γύρω απο τον αυχένα μου!!!

τι ώρα τελειώνεις γρανιτούλα 
εγώ 5¨30 θα φίνω πουλί..
άσχετο το ότι είμαι απο τιος 8:30 εδώ!!

----------


## granita_ed

10-6.ενταξει καλα ειναι παλια δουλευα κ γιορτες κ βάρδιες κ σαββατοκυριακα χωρις διακοπές τπτ.

----------


## sasa14

ναι μια χαρα είναι !!!

αλλά αυτές οι μέρες είναι πολυ βαρετές !!
στο μεταξί εγώ νοιώθω λες και εχει περάσεει η αδεια μου!!
δεν βλέπω την ώρα να έρθει η παρασκευή 
νοιώθω κομμάτια απο την κούραση ..
γιαυτό και δεν άρχισα την διαδικασία της δίαιτας, όχι πως θα το κρατούσα, αλλά είμαι κουρασμένη για ν αγυρίζω σπίτι να μαγειρεύω και μετά πάλι τα ίδια και προσοχή και και 
και γενικά και μόνο η σκέψη κούραση μου φέρνει 
χρειαζόμουν μια πιο ελαστική καθημερινότητα!!

----------


## Constance

Σημερινο μενου
Πρωινο Γαλα,μπαρα δημητριακων 
Δεκατιανο Κρεμα καραμελε sweet and balance
Mεσημεριανο 1 κομματι χορτοπιτα,1 ακτινιδιο
Απογευμα 1 μπαλα σορμπε
Βραδυνο Ψαρι ψητο, σαλατα, λιγη μαγιονεζα light

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.Σημερινο μενου
Πρωινο Γαλα, σνακ δημητριακων
Δεκατιανο 1 αυγο βραστο
Μεσημεριανο Φασολακια,1 κομματι τυρι,2 φρυγανιες, 1 αχλαδακι
Απογευματινο 1 μπαλα γρανιτα, 1 coca cola zero
Βραδυνο μιση μεριδα φασολακια, λιγο σταφύλι

----------


## sasa14

εγώ εχθές το βράδυ έφαγα 3 σουβλάκια χοιρινά με τις απαραίτητες πιτούλες ....αντιστάθηκα όμως στο γλυκό γενεθλίων ...


σήμερα ειναι η τεευταία μου μέρα και ξεκινάει η άδεια μου...
θέλω πολύ να φύγω να ξεκουραστώ αλλά παράλληλα θέλω να γυρίσω να απορροφηθώ στον νεο μου στόχο 
και να τον πετύχω και να νοιώθω καλύτερα !!!

συχνά βλέπω όνειρα ότι είμαι ένα χάλι μάυρο !!
απο εκεί που λέω ωραία πάω διακοπές μετά σκέφτομαι το μαγιό και λέω καλά δεν είμαι και με το φουστανάκι μου εδώ ....καλύπτω και το κατιτίς μου!!!

αχ να τελειώσω σύντομα με αυτή την διαδικασία........

----------


## granita_ed

σασα πηγαινε διακοπές χαλάρωσε και μη πολυσκεφτείς το φαγητό γιατι στη τελική αυτο που μένει ειναι το πόσο ωραία θα περάσεις και είναι κρίμα να χαλάμε τοσο ωραιες στιγμές για τα κολληματα μας.το κάνω κ εγω κ έχω διαπιστώσει οτι ειναι η μεγαλύτερη βλακεια που κάνω στον εαυτό μου.

----------


## sasa14

έχεις δίκιο.....
καλά μην νομίζεις βεβαια είναι μέχρι να φύγω ..όταν φεύγω μετά δεν υπάρχουν δισταγμοί!!
άσε που αν κάτσω σε τραπέζι και μπορώ αν πάρω ότι θέλω ξεχνάω και τα υπόλοιπα..........

----------


## granita_ed

χαχαχαα..αυτο να κανεις κ οι διαιτες κλπ μετα τις διακοπες!

----------


## sasa14

αν είναι και στις διακοπές να σκεφτόμαστε απο που θα κόψουμε ...αστο καλύτερα!!!!

εγώ ως προς τις διακοπές την έχω κάνει την δήλωση μου.....χωρίς τύψεις και άνχος!!
2 εβδομάδες έχουμε να κάνουμε οτι θέλουμε αν είναι να τις σκίσουμε και αυτές....με βλακείες δεν έχει νόημα!!!

καλά εγώ σήμερα στην δουλειά μόνο η παρουσία μου είναι εδώ 
καλά εχθες άργησα να κοιμηθω ξύπνησα και νωρίς , έχω και ταξίδι μπροστά μου και κλείνουν τα μάτια μου και έχει και μια ζέστη έξω!!!

αλλά πάνω απολα πάμε διακοπες!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
οπότε όλα τα παρακάτω διαγράφονται!!

----------


## badgirl11

γεια σας, ο κοσμος καιγηεται κ εγω μετρω θερμιδες,
εχει ζεστη αρκετη κ δεν πεινω ιδιαιτερα
ειμαι καπου 1600 λιγες μερες τωρα + οτι ξεαδιαθετησα κ η απωλεια ειναι εμφανης κ αναζωογονητικη!
πετυχα κι εναν μπιπ στο δρομο κ μου λεει "αγνωριστη εγινες που παχυνες"
κ του λεω τι λες ρε, 20 κιλα εχω χασει κ λες παχυνα?
ε δεν αντεξα.
αλλα απορω πως στο καλο εκανε τον συνειρμο? μηπως επειδη φορα ανοιχτοχρωμα ρουχα πλεον ενω μονο με μαυρα με εβλεπε?
μηπως που ειχα σηκωμενο το μαλλι?
δεν ξερω.
παντως μολις μπηκα σπιτι ξαναζυγιστηκα να δω οτι δεν ειχα παρει 10 κιλα σε 3 μερες  :Big Grin: 
ελπιζω να ειστε καλα τα λεμε στον γυρισμο πια
κοριτσια ποθ ειστε βρε οι αλλες μου λειψατε
ουτε διαιτολογο θελω ουτε διαιτες ουτε τιποτε.
α κ παρτε το βιβλιο της λενας τερκεσιδου,
δε θυμαμαι ακριβως τιτλο, ειναι συνταγες με θερμιδες, θεικο

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by sasa14_
> αν είναι και στις διακοπές να σκεφτόμαστε απο που θα κόψουμε ...αστο καλύτερα!!!!
> 
> εγώ ως προς τις διακοπές την έχω κάνει την δήλωση μου.....χωρίς τύψεις και άνχος!!
> 2 εβδομάδες έχουμε να κάνουμε οτι θέλουμε αν είναι να τις σκίσουμε και αυτές....με βλακείες δεν έχει νόημα!!!
> 
> καλά εγώ σήμερα στην δουλειά μόνο η παρουσία μου είναι εδώ 
> καλά εχθες άργησα να κοιμηθω ξύπνησα και νωρίς , έχω και ταξίδι μπροστά μου και κλείνουν τα μάτια μου και έχει και μια ζέστη έξω!!!
> 
> ...


Sasa καλές διακοπές να έχουμε, όλα τα υπόλοιπα θα μας περιμένουν πίσω να τα δούμε σε δυό εβδομάδες!
Να περάσεις τέλεια κι εσυ και όλα τα παιδιά που φεύγουμε επιτέλους! :starhit:

----------


## BettyG

Ελένη τα σταφύλια όντως έχουν 706 θερμίδες/κιλό, αλλά βρε παιδί μου είναι ανάγκη να τα τρώς με το κιλό? :lol:

φάε λιγότερα για να μη τα στερείσαι :starhit:

----------


## BettyG

Αχ τα άτιμα είναι σούπερ φρούτο αλλά από τα πιο παχυντικά, θέλει μικρές δόσεις :grin:

----------


## Constance

Kαλημερα. :Smile: 
Πρωινο Γαλα, σνακ δημητριακων
Δεκατιανο 100 γρ.Σταφύλι (ειναι λιγο αλλα αφου το πηρα θα το φαω σιγα σιγα.:P)
Μεσημεριανο Γαριδομακαροναδα, κρεμα καραμελε sweet & balance
Aπογευματινο Πεπόνι
Βραδυνο Μιση μεριδα μακαρονια απο το μεσημεριανο

----------


## granita_ed

καληνύχτα κουκλα!!

----------


## irenevaladia

Καλημέρα κοριτσάκια!!!
Τι έγινε εχθές;;;
Ολονυχτία;;;
Πρέπει να είναι η μελαγχολία του Σεπτεμβρίου.
Και εγώ εντοπίζω κάποια εξογκώματα στην κοιλιά, θέλω να πιστεύω όπως μου λένε πως είναι κεφαλάκι ή κωλαράκι :cul:αλλά εγώ εκεί φοβάμαι μήπως είναι συσπάσεις και πέτρωμα της μήτρας.
Προέκυψε ευκαιρία να πάω στους δικούς μου ένα μικρό ταξιδάκι.
Πήρα το οκ από τον γιατρό αλλά 1ον μου αύξησε στο διπλό την δόση του μαγνησίου που είναι για τις συσπάσεις (τυχαίο;;; δε νομίζω?) και 2ον έχασα το ραντεβού που ήταν την ημέρα που θα επιστρέφω και δεν έχει κενό να μου βάλει άλλο, οπότε επόμενο ραντεβού με το αντράκι μου στις 22/09 ? σνιφ? :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:
ʼντε όμως ας σηκωθούμε ψυχολογικά!:grin::bouncing:
Πρέπει εμείς να προσπαθήσουμε ? δε μπορεί αυτό να το κάνει κανείς άλλος για εμάς δυστυχώς!
Υγεία υπάρχει;;; αυτό να λέμε!!!
Έχετε χάσει τόοοοοοοσα κιλά και έχετε κάνει τόσο μεγάλο αγώνα!!!
Να νιώθετε περήφανες και να συνεχίζεται!
Ήταν η προϋπόθεση για να βελτιωθεί η ζωή σας! Μη το ξεχνάτε!!!
Λοιπόν στην αναφορά μας:
-	1 ποτήρι φυσικό χυμό πορτοκάλι
-	1 κουλούρι θεσσαλονίκης
-	1 ποτήρι γάλα + 4 κ.σ. δημητριακά 
-	½ πιάτο ρεβίθια + ½ πιάτο σαλάτα + φέτα
-	Λίγο καρπουζάκι (δε μου άρεσε και δεν είχα κανένα άλλο φρούτο να φάω)
-	1 ποτήρι γάλα με 1 κ.γ. μέλι

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.Σημερινο μενου

Πρωινο Γαλα, μπαρα δημητριακων
Δεκατιανο καρπουζι, πεπονι
Μεσημεριανο Φασολακια λαδερα, 2 φρυγανιές, 1 τυρακι μεριδουλα
Απογευμα ζελε light,ροδακινο
Βραδυνο τοστ με γαλοπουλα, τυρι, ντοματα

----------


## koralaki

Καλο μηνα!
μπηκε ο μηνας των γενεθλιων μου 
κ ειπα να μπω κ γω μηπως κ φυγουν τα 6 ρημαδοκιλα που θελω αμεσα σχετικα (μεχρι τις γιορτες)!
διατροφικα ειμαι αρκετα καλα, 
παρασπονδιες μια στο τοσο, απλα δεν εχω συγκεκριμενο διαιτολογιο, 
μονο μετραω θερμιδες!

τα βουλιμικα εχουν μεινει περα μακρυα (ελπιζω για παντα),
ακομα κ οταν ξυπναω λογω αγχους (που γινεται συχνα) τρωω κατιτις κ την πεφτω ξανα, δεν αδειαζω το ψυγειο...

μονο καποια υπερφαγικα κανω κ υπερβολες (ξυπνια),
αλλα αυτα οσο μπορω "εν γνωση" μου.
μετα ουτε κλαιγομαι ουτε τα παραταω,

Απο ποντους παω πολυ καλα,
δειχνω οπως οταν ημουν στα 80+!
καθημερινη σχεδον γυμναστικη κ ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενη.

Χθες εφαγα μια χαλβαδοπιτα κ ενα πακετο πατατακια
μυριζομαι περιοδο συντομα...
85.7 σημερα
κ θα προσπαθησω να ριξω λιγο τις θερμιδες στις 1600 αυστηρα.

ευχομαι να ειστε ολες καλα,

η ΜΚΕΗ που μετραει θερμιδες γυρισε?
μτσεκακι τι διιαιτα θα κανεις?
ελενη μετρας θερμιδες?
το μπιζελι μας γραφει εδω? 
φιλάκια!

----------


## Constance

Συγνωμη για την ερωτηση, koralaki τι εννοεις βουλιμικα;Εκανες και εμετους; Δεν ηξερα οτι ειχες βουλιμικα.Νομιζα μονο υπερφαγικα.

----------


## koralaki

υπαρχουν κ βουλιμικα χωρις εμετους κονστανς μου,
που καθεσαι κ φουσκωνεις σαν το μπαλονι απο το φαγητο αλλα δεν τα βγαζεις.

ελενη κ γω αυτο κανω, τα μετραω ακομα κ οταν φαω τα απειρα κ βαζω μυαλο,
πολλες φορες εν γνωση μου τρωω πολυ αλλα μετραω τις θερμιδες κ μετα δεν εξελισσεται σε βουλιμικο
δεν βγαινει εκτος ελεγχου.
νιωθω πολυ καλα,
εσεις γυμναζεστε?
με βοηθησε παρα πολυ η γυμναστικη οταν νειωθα οτι ειμαι μεσα στον βουρκο ξανα.
κ δεν θα την αφησω!
που θα παει θα πεσουν κ τα κιλα ξανα.
ειμαι 4 κιλα πανω απο το γαμο μου!

----------


## Constance

Δεν καταλαβαινω τη διαφορα μεταξυ βουλιμικου χωρις εμετους και υπερφαγικου τοτε.

----------


## koralaki

ζυγος! εσεις?

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Δεν καταλαβαινω τη διαφορα μεταξυ βουλιμικου χωρις εμετους και υπερφαγικου τοτε.


διαβασε στην πρωτη σελιδα του σαιτ τα εξηγει αναλυτικα...

----------


## Marry Poppins

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Δεν καταλαβαινω τη διαφορα μεταξυ βουλιμικου χωρις εμετους και υπερφαγικου τοτε.


νομίζω βουλικοί θεωρούνται όσοι καταναλώνουν μεγάλες ποσότητες γαφητου και μετα κάνουν εμετό! τους υπόλοιπους (που δεν κάνουν εμετό) τους λένε υπερφαγικούς...

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by Marry Poppins_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Δεν καταλαβαινω τη διαφορα μεταξυ βουλιμικου χωρις εμετους και υπερφαγικου τοτε.
> 
> 
> νομίζω βουλικοί θεωρούνται όσοι καταναλώνουν μεγάλες ποσότητες γαφητου και μετα κάνουν εμετό! τους υπόλοιπους (που δεν κάνουν εμετό) τους λένε υπερφαγικούς...


ακριβως την ιδια αποψη ειχα κ εγω.κοραλακι που ειναι αυτο που λες?

----------


## Constance

Marry Poppins μια απο τα ιδια.

----------


## koralaki

οχι το να φας πολυ δεν εχει σχεση με παθηση, 
το να φας πολυ (υπερφαγια) κ να τρελαθεις στις τυψεις μετα κ να αδειασεις το ψυγειο επειδη χαλασες τη διαιτα σου ειναι βουλιμικο (ή ενα απο τα ειδη βουλιμικου ξεσπασματος)
θα συνεχισετε ομως μονες σας να το αναλυετε αφου δε θελω να τα σκεφτομαι αυτα  :Smile:

----------


## Constance

βασικα δε νομιζω οτι ισχυει οτι οταν τρως πολυ και μαλιστα επι μερες/μηνες συνεχομενους υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να μη σχετιζεται με παθηση, αλλα τεσπα.

----------


## Marry Poppins

> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> οχι το να φας πολυ δεν εχει σχεση με παθηση, 
> το να φας πολυ (υπερφαγια) κ να τρελαθεις στις τυψεις μετα κ να αδειασεις το ψυγειο επειδη χαλασες τη διαιτα σου ειναι βουλιμικο (ή ενα απο τα ειδη βουλιμικου ξεσπασματος)
> θα συνεχισετε ομως μονες σας να το αναλυετε αφου δε θελω να τα σκεφτομαι αυτα


μα όταν λέμε υπερφαγία δε νομίζω να εννοούμε απλα λίγη ποσότητα παραπάνω φαγητό απο το κανονικό, μιλάμε για πάααααρα πολύ φαϊ! πόσο παραπάνω φαγητό πρέπει να φάμε δηλ. για να θεωρείται βουλιμικό??:shocked2:

----------


## tidekpe

καλημέρα, μέλλουσα μανούλα! Να σου πω, ότι όσο μεγαλώνει η αυτού μεγαλειότης, μωρό, τόσο θα στριμώχνονται, καρδιά, σπλήνα, έντερα, σπλάχνα, οπότε, καλή μου, μαλακά μόρια είναι, τί να κάνουν διαμαρτύρονται με το μόνο τρόπο που έχουν: πονάνε!!θα τα έχεις αυτά από εδώ και πέρα..βέβαια, το ασφαλέστερο είναι να μην ακούς την κυρα μας τη μαμή μόνο (δηλαδή εμένα) και να ρωτήσεις και στην επόμενη επίσκεψη το γιατρό σου,ε;

----------


## irenevaladia

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Ευτυχώς έχω πολύ καλη επικοινωνία με τον γιατρό μου και μπορώ να τον ρωτήσω οτιδήποτε και οποτεδήποτε.
Μου δίνεις πολύ κουράγιο με αυτό που μου λες.
Η αλήθεια είναι πως ταλαιπωρήθηκα εχθές.
Θα ξεκουραστώ σήμερα και αν δω πως συνεχίζει να είναι ενοχλητική η κατάσταση θα επικοινωνήσω αμέσως μαζί του.
Σε ευχαριστώ
Φιλάκια!!!

----------


## irenevaladia

Καλημέρα ? επιτέλους ανεβήκαμε ξανά?

Να σας γράψω και τα χθεσινά μου ? 
-	1 ποτήρι φυσικό χυμό πορτοκάλι ? ρόδι + 1 φέτα ανανά + &#188; μελομακάρονο
-	1 ποτήρι γάλα + 1 φρυγανιά με λαβας κι ρι
-	1 τσάι του βουνού + ½ κ.γ. μέλι 
-	1 πιάτο τσιμούλια βραστά + ψάρι
-	½ πιάτο τσιμούλια βραστά + τυρί + ½ ποτήρι χυμό δαμάσκηνο ? σύκο 
-	1 ποτήρι γάλα + ½ κ.γ. μέλι 
Σήμερα έχω και διαιτολόγο και ευτυχώς ζυγίστηκα 61,9 (τα γλυτώσαμε 200γρ παραπάνω που είδα εχθές ? χιχι) 
Σε 2 εβδομάδες, έχω πάρει 500γρ
Δε μπορώ να κάνω κάτι καλύτερο ? 
Οι έξοδοι μου χαλάνε λίγο το πρόγραμμα αλλά στο σπίτι είμαι τύπος!

----------


## doreta

πως τα καταφερνεις και εισαι τοσο εγκρατης σε περιοδο εγκυμοσυνης.......
ΜΠΡΑΒΟ :bouncing:

----------


## irenevaladia

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ ... περιμένω να γεννήσω για να φάω ... το έχεις ξαναακουσει;;;
Και όμως ... συμβαίνει και αυτό ...

----------


## badgirl11

ax bre irene, αστερι εισαι...
τι ειναι τα τσιμουλι? γιατι δε μπορεις να φας κατι παραπανω? θα ενοχλησει το μωρο σε κατι?
οι τελευταιες μερες ηταν τραγικοτατες εξου κ παλι δεν τηλ.
τωρα περιμενω να κανω αλλο ενα τεστ εγγυμοσυνης (λεει πανω 5 μερες μετα τη συλληψη η οποια μπορει να γινει κ 3 μερες μετα την επαφη!)
αν ειμαι εγγυος θα βαραω το κεφαλι μου στον τοιχο,
εκτος του οτι μεσα σε λιγες μερες εφαγα τα απειρα,
καπνισα, ηπια.
ελπιζω μονο κακο στο μωρο να μην εκανα.
ειμαι δεν ειμαι εγγυος κομμενα αυτα απο σημερα. δεν εχει νοημα να σκοτωνω κ μενα...
απλα γυμναστηριο δε θα παω γιατι φοβαμαι με τα βαρη ακομη, κ εχω κ τραυματισμο κ δεν το κανω κεφι καθολου...

----------


## irenevaladia

Έχουμε πιθανότητες για μπεμπε;;;
Θα τρελαθώ!!!
ʼντε κάνε μια χοριακή (εξέταση αίματος) για πιο σίγουρα.
Εννοείται άσε λίγο το γυμναστήριο όπως επίσης τα τσιγάρα κλπ.
Καλό είναι το μπεμπέ να βρει έναν πολύ καθαρό οργανισμο για να φωλιάσει!!!
Εγώ είμαι σε καραντίνα όπως είπαμε για διάφορες επιπλοκές που υπάρχει κίνδυνος να έχω (ζάχαρο, πίεση ? προεκλαμψία, θρόμβωση κλπ.)
Μετά όμως ? θα φάω!

----------


## badgirl11

χαχαχαχαχα κουκλα μου εσυ!
ενταξει θα φας, αλλωστε σαν σπουργιτι τρως ετσι κι αλλιως!
ναι εχουμε αρκετες...
εχεις δικιο, ελπιζω να μη πειραζει τρομερα που καπνισα κ πηρα κ 3 κιλα σε λιγες μερες...
τι να κανω, να ξεκανω δε γινεται,
σκεψου τοσο καιρο προσεχα κ τωρα που παιζει αυτο δνε προσεχα.
τεσπα
ολα κομμενα απο σημερα για παρτυ μου, κι αν μας κατσει κ το μωρακουλακι οκ

----------


## irenevaladia

Αχ μακάρι!!!
Και μην ανησυχεις ... μέχρι να το μάθει η μανούλα, το μωράκι δε κινδυνεύει.
Μόλις το μάθει και μετά, αρχίζουν οι περικοπές!
Αντε μόλις έχεις νέα να μου πεις

----------


## doreta

εννοειται οτι αν σας κατσει εγκυμοσυνη να μη βαρας το κεφαλι σου βρε παλιοκοριτσο!  :Smile: 

αλοιμονο! να σκεφτεσαι ποσο μεγαλο προβλημα υπογονιμοτητας υπαρχει στις μερες μας και να το διωχνεις απο το μυαλο σου αυτό  :Smile: 
να σου πω οτι μονο και μονο απο το φιλικο μας περιβαλλον, 6 ζευγαρια εχουν κανει εξωσωματικη λογω καποιου προβληματος. το 1 απο αυτα δε, δεν τα καταφερε ουτε ετσι να τεκνοποιησει

φιλια  :Smile:

----------


## badgirl11

ναστε καλα βρε κοριτσια,
χαλαρωσα πολυ γιατι μουπε κ ο φαρμακοποιος (ειρωνια οχι ο δικος μου αλλα ασχετος)
να μην ανησυχω κ οτι στην τελικη θα προσεχω να μη παρω κιλα στην εγγυμοσυνη κ μετα θα τα χασω τσακ μπαμ
εν ολιγοις οτι το βαρος μου δεν ειναι θεμα (που το εχω κανει μεσανατολικο)
κ ειπε να μην εχω αγχοςκ ο,τι ειναι ναρθει θαρθει.

----------


## doreta

ετσι μπραβο! και για να σε ηρεμησω ακομη περισσοτερο, η καλυτερη μου φιλη εμεινε εγκυος στα 90+, πηρε 9 κιλα γιατι προσεχε, και με το που γεννησε + σαραντισε τα εχει χασει και ειναι ομως πριν, 90+ δηλαδη. αρα δεν της εμειναν κιλα απο εγκυμοσυνη !

----------


## badgirl11

ax nasai καλα ντορετα...
κ στο τι εφαγα σημερα καλα τα λες,
μη φυγεις απο εδω σημερα εχουμε αναγκη θετικη ενεργεια χεχεχε :****

----------


## petallouditsaa

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> ax nasai καλα ντορετα...
> κ στο τι εφαγα σημερα καλα τα λες,
> μη φυγεις απο εδω σημερα εχουμε αναγκη θετικη ενεργεια χεχεχε :****


οντως εχουμε αναγκη...ποσο εγω που ειμαι και ψαρακι και νιωθω οτι δεν μου δινει κανενας σημασια σε αυτο το φορουμ καλα εσυ και και ενα δυο αλλοι εξαιρειστε

----------


## tidekpe

Tι;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;Το καλοκακοκόριτσο θα αποκτήσει καλοκακοκοριτσάκι;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; ;;;;;;;;;;;Μακάρι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Και δε θέλω να ακούω βλακείες για κιλά και τέτοια, σε τέτοια περίοδο το μονο που μας νιάζει είναι το μπεμπε και ακολουθούμε τους νέους κανόνες! Πες μας νεώτερα...

----------


## irenevaladia

Ουαου ............. αντε να μαθαινουμε και εμεις...

----------


## polinaki1983

Ασε να σας την βγαλω φωτογραφία και να σας την δείξω!

----------


## irenevaladia

Καλημέρα φιλενάδες!!!!!!!!!
Κορίτσια έχω αρχίσει και σπάω?
Δεν αντέχω άλλο και μου βγαίνει η στέρηση στην επιφάνεια.
Με το ζόρι κρατιέμαι πια?
Εχθές για αυτό το κέικ και το τσουρέκι που έφαγα και για την δυσπεψία που με έπιασε μετά είμαι χάλια ψυχολογικά ακόμα και σήμερα.
Και σκεφτόμουν τα Χριστούγεννα και την Πρωτοχρονιά να κάνω ελεύθερο πρόγραμμα. Να φάω ότι γουστάρω και χωρίς τρίωρα. Αν είναι να ανακατεύομαι και να χαλιέμαι έτσι ? πιο το νόημα;;; να περάσω χάλια γιορτές;;;
Τι λέτε να κάνω;;;

Παρασκευή 03/12
- 1 ποτήρι φρέσκο χυμό πορτοκάλι ? ρόδι + &#188; πίτα (για σουβλάκια) με φιλαδέλφια και ντοματούλα
- 1 ρόφημα κακάο με ½ κ.γ. μαύρη ζάχαρη (χωρίς γάλα) 
- 1 ποτήρι γάλα + 1 κεικάκι (το γνωστό που δώσαμε έγκριση)
- 1 ριζότο λαχανικών + λίγη σαλάτα
- 1 ποτήρι γιαουρτάκι 
- Πάνω από 2 λίτρα νερό 
- Περπάτημα 30 + 15 λεπτά 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Σαββάτο 04/12
- 1 ποτήρι φρέσκο χυμό πορτοκάλι ? ρόδι + &#188; πίτα (για σουβλάκια) με φιλαδέλφια και ντοματούλα
- 1 γαλλικό καφέ με γάλα + ½ κ.γ. ζάχαρη 
- ½ πιάτο σαλάτα + 2 μικρά μπιφτεκάκια + 1κ.σ. ελιές
- ½ πιάτο σαλάτα + φέτα
- 1 ποτήρι γάλα + ½ κ.γ. μέλι 
- Πάνω από 1,5 λίτρο νερό 
- Περπάτημα γύρω στα 20 λεπτά 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Κυριακή 05/12
- 1 ποτήρι φρέσκο χυμό πορτοκάλι ? ρόδι + ½ τοστ με τυρί και ντοματούλα
- ½ ποτήρι γάλα + 1 μπισκότο βρόμης (χωρίς ζάχαρη)
- Ποικιλία κρεατικών + λίγη σαλάτα (βγήκαμε έξω)
- 1 ρόφημα κακάο με ½ κ.γ. ζάχαρη (χωρίς γάλα) 
- 2 κ.γ. κέικ + 1 πολύ μικρό κομματάκι κουλούρι από τον φούρνο σαν τσουρέκι αλλά πολύ πιο ελαφρύ στη γεύση (περίπου 6 χ 4 πόντους ? πολύ μικρό) 
- ½ κ.σ. ελιές + ελάχιστη γραβιέρα 
- Πάνω από 1,5 λίτρο νερό 
- Περπάτημα γύρω στα 15 λεπτά

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα!!!!!! 
Κούκλα μου, είδη τα δύσκολα περάσανε. είσαι ήδη 33 βδομάδων σχεδών. Τίποτα πια δεν μπορεί να πάει στραβά. Το να κάνεις 2-3 μέρες ελεύθερο λόγο και των γιορτών, δεν νομίζω να βλάψει κανέναν. Φυσικά ενοοείτε πως δεν θα δώσεις με τα μούτρα στα λαδερά και τα αλμυρά, με μέτρο αλλά μην στερηθείς κιόλας. Ελπίζω να καταλαβένεις τί ενοω.

----------


## irenevaladia

Σιγουρα καταλαβαίνω τι λες.
Πολυ απλά αυτό που είχα στο μυαλό μου θα το ξεχασω γιατι απλά θα χαλαστω και θα περάσω χάλια
Ναι μεν αλλά με μέτρο παλυ γιατι με βλέπω να κραταω το στομαχι μου και να κοβω βολτες ολη την ημερα των Χριστουγεννων και της Πρωτοχρονιας
Απο την μια χαλάστηκα εχθές αλλά από την άλλη ήταν μια καλή πρόβα
Θα μου πεις με 2 κουταλιακια κεικ και 1 κομματακι τσουρεκι;
Και ομως χαλαστηκα τοσο που δε θα ηθελα να το ξαναπερασω...

ʼπλα ψυχολογικά ολο αυτό εχει αρχίσει και με φοριζει
Αλλα οπως λες και εσύ τον φαγαμε τον γαιδαρο
Λιγη υπομονη ακομα και μετα θα ηρεμησουμε και εγω και αυτος ο καημενουλης ...

----------


## polinaki1983

Αυτό δεν είπα και εγώ Ελένη μου? Εκείνες τις 2-3 μέρες, αλλά όχι να πέσει και με τα μούτρα. απλά να είναι λίγο πιο ελέυθερη χωρίς τύψεις. 
Αλλοστε Ειρήνη μου αν θυμάμαι καλά είχες πει πως κάνεις διατροφή λόγο κάτι με το αίμα και για προστασία από προεκλαμψία? αν είναι σωστά που θυμάμε, τώτε αν αυτές τις 2 μέρες αποφύγεις απλά τα πολύ λαδερά, και τα αλμυρά, θα είσαι οκ

----------


## irenevaladia

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> Ειρηνάκι, λόγω της ιδιάιτερης περίπτωσης, θα έλεγα μονο χρισούγεννα και πρωτοχρονιά να κάνεις ελεύθερο και να σφίξεις τα δόντια για τις υπόλοιπες μερες. Τα έχεις πάει τόσο μα τόσο καλά μεχρι τώρα!!!


Καλα τα λες...
Ουτως η άλλως μονο για αυτες τις 2 μερες ειχα σκοπο να ξεφυγω
Τωρα απλά θα το παω σιγα σιγα ... και βλεπουμε

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Αυτό δεν είπα και εγώ Ελένη μου? Εκείνες τις 2-3 μέρες, αλλά όχι να πέσει και με τα μούτρα. απλά να είναι λίγο πιο ελέυθερη χωρίς τύψεις. 
> Αλλοστε Ειρήνη μου αν θυμάμαι καλά είχες πει πως κάνεις διατροφή λόγο κάτι με το αίμα και για προστασία από προεκλαμψία? αν είναι σωστά που θυμάμε, τώτε αν αυτές τις 2 μέρες αποφύγεις απλά τα πολύ λαδερά, και τα αλμυρά, θα είσαι οκ
> 
> ...


Το ξέρω καλή μου!!!!! Μακια!!!χχχχχχχχ

----------


## irenevaladia

Καλημέρα ομορφονιές!!!

Δε σας είπα, εμένα πάλι άρχισαν τα όργανα και με πονά η πλάτη μου σε σημείο δύσπνοιας. Από τις 6:00 σηκώθηκα σήμερα. Θα κανονίσω μασαζάκι σήμερα η αύριο και ελπίζω να περιορίσουμε σε αυτό. Δε χαλά τουλάχιστον ο καιρός να ησυχάσουμε. Κάθε φορά που πάει να αλλάξει, τότε με ξετινάζει και εμένα?
Υπομονή!

-	1 ποτήρι φρέσκο χυμό πορτοκάλι ? ρόδι + ½ τοστ με τυρί και ντοματούλα 
-	1 ρόφημα κακάο με ½ κ.γ. μαύρη ζάχαρη (χωρίς γάλα)
-	1 ποτήρι γάλα + 1 κεικάκι (το γνωστό) 
-	½ πιάτο φασολάκια + πατάτα + φέτα + 1 κ.σ. ελιές
-	½ πιάτο σπανάκι βραστό με λίγη ντοματούλα και ελάχιστο κεφαλοτύρι 
-	1 ποτήρι γάλα + ½ κ.γ. μέλι 
-	Πάνω από 1,5 λίτρο νερό 
-	Αρκετό περπάτημα

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα μανούλλα!!!! Τί κάνεις? Το οτι ξύπνησες απτις 6 είναι και μια καλή προπόνηση για το μετά!!!!! Αχ σε καταλαβαίνω, με την αλλαγή του καιρού τα ίδια παθένω και εγώ..... Σου εύχομαι να περάσει σύντομα η αλλαγή του καιρού και μαζί και τα τραντάγματα σου

----------


## irenevaladia

Ομορφα!! ... κατάλαβα ... επιγόντως ύπνο το μεσημέρι ... τωρα που μπορώ ... αχαχαχαχαχαχ

----------


## polinaki1983

Καπως έτσι!!!!!!!!!

----------


## irenevaladia

Καλημέρα!!!!!!!!!!!
Σήμερα έχω κανονίσει μάθημα ανώδυνου τοκετού. Με την κολλητή μου - νονά του μπέμπη που είναι μαία! Μετά το μασάζ και μετά καφεδάκι σε μια φιλενάδα. Θα αλητέψω για τα καλά!
Τελικά εχθές το μεσημέρι δε κοιμήθηκα ? σιγά μη κοιμόμουν. Πονούσα φοβερά και ξύπνησα. Ευτυχώς το βράδυ ψιλοπαλεύτηκε η κατάσταση. 
Μη ξεχάσω τα χθεσινά:
-	1 ποτήρι φρέσκο χυμό πορτοκάλι ? μανταρίνι + 2 καρύδια 
-	1 ρόφημα κακάο με ½ κ.γ. μαύρη ζάχαρη (χωρίς γάλα)
-	1 ποτήρι γάλα + 1 ατομικό κεικάκι (το γνωστό) 
-	½ πιάτο σπανακόριζο + φέτα + 1 κ.σ. ελιές 
-	1 γιαουρτάκι + 2 καρύδια 
-	1 ποτήρι γάλα + ½ κ.γ. μέλι 
-	Πάνω από 2 λίτρα νερό 
-	30 λεπτά περπάτημα

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα και καλή 33η βδομάδα!!!!!!!
Μια χαρά θα περάσεις σήμερα!!!!!!! μασαζ, βόλτες, μάθημα!!! πιος στην χάρη σου!!!!! Ελπίζω να σε βοηθήσει το μασαζ και να κοιμηθείς πιο άνετα απόψε!

----------


## irenevaladia

Ευχαριστώ!!!!!!!!!! Απο το στόμα σου ...
Φιλάκια!!!

----------


## REDROSE_ed

μπραβο bad ολα καλα...και συνεχισε ετσι...εγω ζυγισμα την παρασκευη...και θα δουμεπως θα παει..

----------


## badgirl11

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  κ γω για Παρασκευη ελεγα αλλα με ενιωθα ξεφουσκωτη κ ανεβηκα!
πιστευα οτι αφου πριν την περιοδο ειχα χασει πολυ τωρα δε θα ειχα χασει τιποτε...κι ομως!
καλο ζυγισμα κ σεσενα καλο μου!

----------


## REDROSE_ed

καμια φορα νιωθουμε οτι εχουμε χασει και δεν χανουμε ουτε γραμμαριο και αλλες φορες που δεν το περιμενουμε ερχεται η απωλεια,,,

----------


## badgirl11

ετσι ακριβως! πωπω τωρα νιωθω σα παραφουσκωμενο μπαλονι με τις φακες,
εχω κι ενα πονοκεφαλο σημερα αλλο πραμα.

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> Αγαπημενο μου ημερολογιο, δεν αντεξα κ ζυγιστηκα σημερα μετα το πρωινο...
> 92.4!!! -600 παρα το κρεπαλοδιημερο, τωρα πεισμωσα κ θελω να χασω κι αλλο κ να δω 8!
> Κρεπαλες την Κυριακη πια που θα κανουμε ψησταρια σπιτι χιχι
> 
> σημερα:
> 15/3
> μετα απο 14 ωρες εφαγα
> 
> ...


τελικα η σαλατα ηταν αγγουροντοματα με ελαιολαδο κ 2 ελιες
+ 2 μπουκιες ψωμι (κοινως παπαρα)
το απογευμα ο καφες ηταν με γαλα
και το βραδυνο ειναι τωρα στις 20:00 δηλαδη, μισο λιτρο γαλα + βρωμη + σταφιδες.
αργοτερα περπατημα! καλο βραδυ!

----------


## badgirl11

+ 1 μιση ωρα αργο περπατημα! το σαββατο θα παμε στην αμμο για περπατημα...ανυπομονω! αμα εχει καλο καιρο θα βουτηξουμε κιολα!

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> 
> σημερα:
> 15/3
> μετα απο 14 ωρες εφαγα
> 
> ~πρωι 1 τοστ με 2φ. τυρι
> ~ενδιαμεσο -
> ~μεσημερι φακες σουπα, λαχανο σαλατα αλαδωτο, 100 γρ. φετα
> ...


ειχα κι αλλο γευμα μολις τωρα:
1 πιατο φακες, 1 κομματι κασερι, 3 ελιες, αγγουρι
μου ανοιξε το περπατημα την ορεξη τρελα, ειπα για να μη ξεσπασω σε ψωμια κ αλλα να φαω κανονικα...
αλλα φακες βραδυατικο, αυτο δεν το εχω ξανακανει...ο Θεος βοηθος!
απτη μια απεφυγα το βουλιμικο απτην αλλη με κοβω να απογειωνομαι!

----------


## asi

χε χε χε...:thumbup:

----------


## badgirl11

χαχαχαχχα  :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled: γιατι γελας καλε? :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled: πολυ νορμαλ ειναι οι φακες :P:P:P αχ ηταν υπεροχες, πως γλιτωσε η σαλατα την παπαρα δεν ξερω!

----------


## asi

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> απτην αλλη με κοβω να απογειωνομαι!


...εκεί πάει το χε χε χε:spin:

----------


## badgirl11

χαχαχαχαχ νααι το επιασα εξου και οι φατσες με τη γλωσσα εξω :P

----------


## badgirl11

16/3 92.7 κιλα

Σημερα μετα απο 15 ωρες IF και πολλες φακες χθες
θα κανω θερμιδομετρηση κ οχιι καποιο διαιτολογιο, δεν μπορω να δω σαλατα ή οτιδηποτε πριζει με τιποτε...

ως τωρα εφαγα:
2 κομματια κοτοπουλο πανε γεμιστο ψητο - 440
220 γρ. ρυζι - 
1 snickers mini - 91 Kcal
40 γρ. κουακερ δημητριακα - 164
200 γρ. γιαουρτι 2% - 

Ηπια καφε σκετο και κοκα λαιτ

Η συνεχεια κ η γυμναστικη μετα

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> 16/3 92.7 κιλα
> 
> Σημερα μετα απο 15 ωρες IF και πολλες φακες χθες
> θα κανω θερμιδομετρηση κ οχιι καποιο διαιτολογιο, δεν μπορω να δω σαλατα ή οτιδηποτε πριζει με τιποτε...
> 
> ως τωρα εφαγα:
> 2 κομματια κοτοπουλο πανε γεμιστο ψητο - 440 Kcal
> 220 γρ. ρυζι - 242
> ...


σημερα βαριεμαι απιστευτα, ειμαι χαλια, εχω απειρες δουλειες μετα τη δουλεια αλλα τις κοβω με παραταση για το πρωι.
μεχρι κ μαθημα ξεχασα οτι ειχα. κ ολα αυτα χαρη στις φακες! ελεος πια. νυσταζω βαριεμαι πονα η κοιλιτσα μουυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ

----------


## asi

άτιμες νόστιμες φακές!!!bad μου υπομονή γλυκιά μου...πιές κάνα χαμομιλάκι....ίσως βοηθήσει...:eureka:

----------


## badgirl11

ο,τι ειχα πει για βραδυ, νηστεια κτλ ακυρο. μολις γυρισαμε τρεχαμε σε νοσοκομεια κ σα να μην εφτανε αυτο εχω να φοβαμαι τη μαναμου με τη πιεση της κ τον ανδρα μου που εχει πεσει τεζα καναπε ε τη μεση του απτην ορθοστασια.
Ευτυχως μολις μπηκαμε συμμαζεψα απτα νευρα μου κ εκανα βασικες δουλειες, τωρα ειμαι χωμα, κυριως απτο αγχος.
Θα μετρησω θερμιδες...ειναι αγχωλιτικο για μενα να νιωθω οτι ελεγχω τι τρωω ουφ τι μαζοχα ειμαι, τωρα ερχεται το φαγητο απεξω γιατι δεν ηθελε φακες ο καυμενος που ποναει κ εννοειται εγω δεν θελω να τις ξαναδω για λιγο!

επανερχομαι να γραψω θερμιδες κτλ

----------


## badgirl11

τελικα επιθυμουμε οσα δεν εχουμε...εχουμε ισιο μαλλι και κανουμε φορμα, περμαναντ, και αλλες εχουν σγουρο και κανουν ισιωτικες...

----------


## badgirl11

κανω αυτο http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...d=3090&page=10
και στο εξης θα γραφω καθημερινα ωστε καθημερινα να το κανω κ οχι οποτε με βολευει :eureka:
οσες θελετε δοκιμαστε, δοκιμασμενο, γνωστο, χορταστικο και...απλο...

φυσικα κανω και βραδυνες νηστειες IF, λειπει η νηστεια απτη σαρακοστη? :spin:

----------

